# Crystal Palace/Sydenham/Penge Chitter Chatter



## FoxyRed (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone??????????


----------



## lemontop (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/297112-gipsy-hill-crystal-palace-say-ho!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm still trying to pluck up the courage to start a Bromley one.


----------



## bromley (Aug 5, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I'm still trying to pluck up the courage to start a Bromley one.


Do it, I was able to run a Bromley forum, which you were a member of. The interest is there!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 6, 2010)

I suspect you know many more people from Bromley than I do.


----------



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

BUMP

We're down this manor now  Anyone else in the SE20/BR area?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 30, 2013)

Went to the Crystal Palace Overground Festival yesterday and had a lovely time. Some events on today if you are interested.
http://crystalpalacefestival.org/


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 30, 2013)

All present and correct in sydenham hill.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Went to the Crystal Palace Overground Festival yesterday and had a lovely time. Some events on today if you are interested.
> http://crystalpalacefestival.org/


We missed all the stuff in the park but had a lovely evening that started with jazz and ale in the G&G, went on to the Vietnamese place opposite the White Hart and ended with many strong drinks in Casa Cuba.

Local exploration mission for July is to sample Angel, Loafe and Blue Belle in Penge.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2013)

So some of the traders in Penge has called for rebranding the High St area "Penge Village". Not sure whether to ,  or .


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> So some of the traders in Penge has called for rebranding the High St area "Penge Village". Not sure whether to ,  or .


 
It's going to take a bit more than that.

How did July's pub exploring go?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's going to take a bit more than that.
> 
> How did July's pub exploring go?


 
A bit more yeah. Seems the monthly street market on Maple Rd has been a success, so that's good. Now if only the Alexandra would reopen as a good pub it'd get positively vibrant down 'ere.

Not got to exploring as many pubs as I'd like to in July. Did have a nice and fairly cheap Portuguese meal in A Torre (spelling?) on Westow Street.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Seems the monthly street market on Maple Rd has been a success, so that's good.


 
Problem is it will it stay successful or will the novelty wear off  like last time.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Problem is it will it stay successful or will the novelty wear off like last time.


Good question. It's only on through September I think.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah it finishes in September - I think it works as an occaisional market.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 13, 2013)

BTW- Angel looks always empty and sorry for itself. I went to it a few times under its old names and had decent enough food. Been looking for an excuse to go again but it just never looks welcoming.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> BTW- Angel looks always empty and sorry for itself. I went to it a few times under its old names and had decent enough food. Been looking for an excuse to go again but it just never looks welcoming.


Admittedly I've not gone in yet, but I've only heard good things about it. OH has been to Loafe and Blue Belle and had great things to say about both of them. It'll be interesting to see what happens to the Alexandra, apparently there's an application to classify it as a Community-Based Asset (I think that's the right term) and keep it as a proper community pub/activity centre. Maybe Late Knights Brewery will take it on? On the market for something like 380k, which sounds bloody cheap (if the structure is sound).


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 13, 2013)

Loafe and Blue Belle both welcome additions! Agree about the Alexandra - that would be great!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> So some of the traders in Penge has called for rebranding the High St area "Penge Village". Not sure whether to ,  or .


 
I aways thought Penge-sur-Mer sounded better. The lack of sea is no bar given Wigan has a pier.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 13, 2013)

For a second there I thought FR was back


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> I aways thought Penge-sur-Mer sounded better. The lack of sea is no bar given Wigan has a pier.


We've got the Rivers Ravensbourne and Pool nearby up in Cator Park, maybe a pier could extend from there down to the High St?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 31, 2013)

looks like i will be living in se20 within the next couple of weeks.  how lucky you all are


----------



## boohoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't seem to have a chitter chatter to join as I'm not quite West Norwood or Crystal Palace. Can we just merge them all and call them the Great North Wood chitter chatter?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> looks like i will be living in se20 within the next couple of weeks.  how lucky you all are


Where?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2013)

Has anyone been to Beer Rebellion in Gipsy Hill?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Where?



anerley park


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

machine cat said:


> For a second there I thought FR was back


Me too


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> anerley park


Nice, we're not far then.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Has anyone been to Beer Rebellion in Gipsy Hill?



Yes.  It's good.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yes.  It's good.


Tell me more . . .


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Tell me more . . .



Sells cask beer and bottles.  Nothing on pumps.  Bit of a hodge podge inside but pretty nice and cosy.  It's a bit small so can get busy, prices are slightly cheaper than average IIRC - but it's not wetherspoons.  Try it, if you hate it you can walk up the hill.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 2, 2013)

we'll have a penge-ish urbanites beer night there.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 5, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> we'll have a penge-ish urbanites beer night there.


There's also the Sam Smith pub by Anerley station!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 6, 2013)

picked up the keys today


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> picked up the keys today


The spoons on Penge High St ain't bad at all.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 7, 2013)

noted with thanks


----------



## TruXta (Sep 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> noted with thanks


Ain't no bother girlfriend 

FWIW the virtualnorwood forum is pretty good for a bit of local info and chat.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 8, 2013)

A giant sinkhole has appeared on Penge High Street outside the Sainsburys! Pics later, but the diameter was approx 7-8 feet, and at least as deep  Water mains half exposed too.


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A giant sinkhole has appeared on Penge High Street outside the Sainsburys! Pics later, but the diameter was approx 7-8 feet, and at least as deep  Water mains half exposed too.



And it stinks of sewage.



Surprised anybody noticed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> And it stinks of sewage.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised anybody noticed.


OI 

Anyway, here it is


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2013)

BTW el-ahrairah the shop next to that hole, the Penge Food Centre, is one of the better (only?) independent veg and non-British grocery shops in the area. Just opposite the big Sainsbury's.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> BTW el-ahrairah the shop next to that hole, the Penge Food Centre, is one of the better (only?) independent veg and non-British grocery shops in the area. Just opposite the big Sainsbury's.


I love that shop. Sheep's milk yoghurt. Great fruit and veg, including those pale green courgettes. A million indistinguishable types of halloumi. Pepper paste. Dried mulberries.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 10, 2013)

PS when are we going to Beer Rebellion? I've never been and it's annoying me.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> PS when are we going to Beer Rebellion? I've never been and it's annoying me.


I've never been either. I'm free most days except Wednesdays, given a bit of notice.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 12, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> A million indistinguishable types of halloumi.



To the untrained eye perhaps


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> PS when are we going to Beer Rebellion? I've never been and it's annoying me.



Beer Rebellion you say?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 12, 2013)

How about Wednesday 26th? Or would we rather do a Fri/Sat?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 12, 2013)

Wednesdays are no good for me, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd be up for it. The 26th is a Thursday though I think.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 12, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd be up for it. The 26th is a Thursday though I think.


So it is. I meant the 25th then. But TruXta should come. Someone else suggest a date then.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 17, 2013)

can you not do the thursday RubyToogood ?  

Penge specsavers offering £5 eyetests http://www.specsavers.co.uk/stores/penge/2549


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> can you not do the thursday RubyToogood ?
> 
> Penge specsavers offering £5 eyetests http://www.specsavers.co.uk/stores/penge/2549


I don't work Tuesdays and Thursdays at the mo, and I have a low alcohol tolerance, so Mon/Weds/Fri/Sat are my best evenings for going out on the piss.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 17, 2013)

monday night drinking eh?  risky business...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> monday night drinking eh?  risky business...


How are you liking Anerley so far?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> How are you liking Anerley so far?



pleasantly quiet.  good chip shop, good chinese takeaway, bad caribbean place.  easy to get the train to work and get seats.  very leafy.  aldi very cheap.  raining a lot.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> pleasantly quiet.  good chip shop, good chinese takeaway, bad caribbean place.  easy to get the train to work and get seats.  very leafy.  aldi very cheap.  raining a lot.


Which chip shop, and which Chinese?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 17, 2013)

the chinese is called Bamboo, the chip shop is a few doors down from them but i can't remember what it's called.  proper old school place though.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> the chinese is called Bamboo, the chip shop is a few doors down from them but i can't remember what it's called.  proper old school place though.


Anerley Chippy? Blue-fronted?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 17, 2013)

that's the kitten


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 18, 2013)

Any decision on a date for drinks? I might pop over the border if I'm free.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2013)

there isn't.

next monday?  TruXta RubyToogood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick tommers boohoo Maggot


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'm free.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 18, 2013)

Possibly!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2013)

Monday 23rd - I'm working.  Weds 25th would be much better  (what with it being my birthday and not having made no plans).


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Monday 23rd - I'm working.  Weds 25th would be much better  (what with it being my birthday and not having made no plans).


I could make Wednesdays, but only after from about 8-8.30, as play footie in Brixton from 6.30-7.30. But again, don't let me hold anyone back.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> BTW el-ahrairah the shop next to that hole, the Penge Food Centre, is one of the better (only?) independent veg and non-British grocery shops in the area. Just opposite the big Sainsbury's.



Second that. I use their branch in Sydenham next to the new Tesco metro which I can't see why I'll ever need to go in.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Didn't know they had more than the one shop. Good for them (and you!).


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2013)

alright then, looks like Weds 25th with Truxta to join us later...  where shall we go @D


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> alright then, looks like Weds 25th with Truxta to join us later...  where shall we go @D


I'll selfishly suggest the Beer Rebellion place or the Gipsy Hill Tavern purely because I've yet to go to either.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2013)

fair enough, beer rebellion unless anyone wants to pull a veto?  shall we invite the rest of the community outside of this thread?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not in on this occasion as I'm on a no booze diet but mostly cos Michael gove is trying to drive me to an early grave with workload stuff... But I'm sure grinder will be more flexible.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I'm not in on this occasion as I'm on a no booze diet but mostly cos Michael gove is trying to drive me to an early grave with workload stuff... But I'm sure grinder will be more flexible.


Errrr.... come and have a lime soda or something? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!


el-ahrairah said:


> fair enough, beer rebellion unless anyone wants to pull a veto?  shall we invite the rest of the community outside of this thread?


Sure why not!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I'm not in on this occasion as I'm on a no booze diet but mostly cos Michael gove is trying to drive me to an early grave with workload stuff... But I'm sure grinder will be more flexible.



no likes for you


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 18, 2013)

I will see how it goes, but I'm doing 11hr days in work this week, and next week will be worse...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> invite the rest of the community outside of this thread?



hello


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2013)

Yay, Beer Rebellion!   I don't know the address, but it's opposite Gipsy Hill Station.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2013)

I might make a Wednesday but I will have to wait for gaijinboy to get back from the same football session as TruXta.

I  am also doing the same 11+hours day as spanglechick (same employer)  but I don't work on Thursdays so Wednesday is my booze night.  

but does Beer Rebellion only do beer?  I don't do beer.  I do do cider though!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I might make a Wednesday but I will have to wait for gaijinboy to get back from the same football session as TruXta.
> 
> I also am doing the same 11+hours day as spanglechick (same employer)  but I don't work on Thursdays so Wednesday is my booze night.
> 
> but does Beer Rebellion only do beer?  I don't do beer.  I do do cider though!


Pretty sure they do cider.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> there isn't.
> 
> next monday?  TruXta RubyToogood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick tommers boohoo Maggot



Yeah I think I should be able to make it. 

Oh Wednesday - that should be OK too.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> there isn't.
> 
> next monday?  TruXta RubyToogood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick tommers boohoo Maggot


Also zora BadlyDrawnGirl alien nation 

Should we invite people from Tulse Hill?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2013)

ooh.. looked it up 'cos I know nothing about the place.. looks alright!

We have 8 rotating cask beers, 3 ciders, 1 crafty little cider and a growing range of American and British bottles (40 at present)


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Also zora BadlyDrawnGirl alien nation
> 
> Should we invite people from Tulse Hill?



YES!    What are we - fucking Siberia?  

wrysmile ringo 

and loads of others.. can't seem to get Miss Shelf atted up..  likeisay - it's booze night...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Let all be welcome! Even freaks from north of the river.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Let all be welcome! Even freaks from north of the river.



easy now....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> YES!    What are we - fucking Siberia?
> 
> wrysmile ringo
> 
> and loads of others.. can't seem to get Miss Shelf atted up..  likeisay - it's booze night...


's okay I was looking at the thread anyway


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 's okay I was looking at the thread anyway



pesky hyphens in user names...


----------



## zora (Sep 18, 2013)

Def up for this sometime. Wed 25th looks like it's bookgroup, will join you some other time.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

zora said:


> Def up for this sometime. Wed 25th looks like it's bookgroup, will join you some other time.


Bring bookgroup to pub, sorted.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll try and be there.


----------



## zora (Sep 19, 2013)

TruXta: I shall propose it.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bring bookgroup to pub, sorted.


Not the worst idea ever.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Let all be welcome! Even freaks from north of the river.


It would be fairly easy for anyone east really. Ginger line to Crystal Palace, then normal train one stop to Gipsy Hill.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> It would be fairly easy for anyone east really. Ginger line to Crystal Palace, then normal train one stop to Gipsy Hill.


Can't be that far to walk either, can it?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Can't be that far to walk either, can it?


About 15 minutes, I think.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, something like that.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 20, 2013)

It's not _far_, no, but there's a mountain in the way.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2013)

A measly hill is all!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 20, 2013)

I have discovered that there is yet _another_ Ofsted massive coming to see me Wednesday so I will be SO ready for drinks come the evening...


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 25, 2013)

Just bumping this thread as well: 7pm tonight at Beer Rebellion opp Gipsy Hill station. I don't think there's a cashpoint there btw unless there's one of those shop ones I haven't noticed, so bring money. NB I'll probably be there about 8 due to eating.


----------



## mao (Sep 25, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Just bumping this thread as well: 7pm tonight at Beer Rebellion opp Gipsy Hill station. I don't think there's a cashpoint there btw unless there's one of those shop ones I haven't noticed, so bring money. NB I'll probably be there about 8 due to eating.



There is a free cashpoint in Gipsy Hill Station, just opposite Beer Rebellion


----------



## TruXta (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be there shortly after 8. I'll be the smelly sweaty bastard.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I have been utterly Ofsteded - just waiting for the OH to get home and then I should be there.  The only caveat is that the baby is sick and gaijinboy was up all night with her - so if he's really tired I'll stay in to help as I owe him big time atm for lots and lots of looking after the kids whilst I work.

Also, I won't have eaten but I think they have food there right?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I have been utterly Ofsteded - just waiting for the OH to get home and then I should be there.  The only caveat is that the baby is sick and gaijinboy was up all night with her - so if he's really tired I'll stay in to help as I owe him big time atm for lots and lots of looking after the kids whilst I work.
> 
> Also, I won't have eaten but I think they have food there right?





> We are starting food very shortly, but have struck a deal with the indian down the road that if people take our beer down there (its a BYO!) you get 10% off your grub!



Which may mean you can order in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Which may mean you can order in.



I googled them and there were pictures of the place with a food menu and people eating food.  Curry sounds good though!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 25, 2013)

On me way!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2013)

gaijinboy has just arrived home - in a disgusting sweaty state - so I'm off too


----------



## pesh (Sep 26, 2013)

our landlord has finally sold the house we've all been sharing for the last few years,  so we're looking at a possible house to rent in Gypsy Hill at 9am tomorrow...

all this talk of beer and curry and sinkholes has filled me with great excitement.


----------



## pesh (Sep 26, 2013)

we took the house... same time in November?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2013)

Ey, why not?!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't forget to let Badgers see all the pictures we took for him!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Don't forget to let Badgers see all the pictures we took for him!


Who did?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2013)

I am keen to go to Beer Rebellion, but wasn't able to make it last week, for various reasons.  I will look out for the next time. Is it big enough for a large group to meet in - assuming we can get a large group together... - it looks quite small when I have driven past.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There's also the Sam Smith pub by Anerley station!


 
i checked this place out the other night.  very nice indeed.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i checked this place out the other night.  very nice indeed.


Cool. I've yet to go.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 1, 2013)

beautiful woodwork, nice prices.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> beautiful woodwork, nice prices.


Sam Smith's yes? Was it busy at all?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 1, 2013)

mostly the old boys at the bar, a smattering of young uns.  a few teachers from the local primary school.  dunno how it gets of an evening.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am keen to go to Beer Rebellion, but wasn't able to make it last week, for various reasons.  I will look out for the next time. Is it big enough for a large group to meet in - assuming we can get a large group together... - it looks quite small when I have driven past.


It is quite small.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

30 people would max out the upstairs space!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 30 people would max out the upstairs space!


Luckily there will never be a South London Drinks that big!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Luckily there will never be a South London Drinks that big!




Whilst this thread is going - anyone know of a decent GP in the Penge/Anerley/CP area?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 1, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Luckily there will never be a South London Drinks that big!


Oh I don't know, we're the cool kids now. They'll all come from over the river once they realise _how_ cool.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

Job opp in Anerley http://www.hlca.org.uk/about-us/recruitment/#


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2013)

I really fancy doing that again at Beer Rebellion - cider and chips and a lovely little place.  Anyone up for it again soon?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I really fancy doing that again at Beer Rebellion - cider and chips and a lovely little place.  Anyone up for it again soon?


Yes, lets find out when Guineveretoo is free so she can come too.  I think she has lots of free time now


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Yes, lets find out when Guineveretoo is free so she can come too.  I think she has lots of free time now


Although I am theoretically much freer than I used to be, those of you who know me will not be surprised to know that I am suddenly doing loads of babysitting, day, evening and all night 

But yes, I am up for an evening at Beer Rebellion!  In fact, I have been meaning to set up another drinks thingy, since the last one I was involved in was cancelled at short notice...

I could do Wednesday next week (9th), but that may be too soon to rally troops?

I could also do Friday 18 October or Wednesday 23rd. Either of those any good to folks?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2013)

I think I could do any of those I think.  What about everyone else?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2013)

Friday 18th - Offline, Weds 23rd working.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

Can do first and last of those.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 1, 2013)

Fridays and Wednesday are possible for me. 

In other news - looks like Foxtons is coming to Crystal Palace.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Fridays and Wednesday are possible for me.
> 
> In other news - looks like Foxtons is coming to Crystal Palace.



I think there was a bit of a bunfight about that on the Brixton thread...

I also fancy The Conquering Hero sometime boohoo.. have you been in there yet?  I get tons of stuff from them on FB...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 1, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Fridays and Wednesday are possible for me.
> 
> In other news - looks like Foxtons is coming to Crystal Palace.



They are. Their shit is coming through my door. They are offering to sell houses for free.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I think there was a bit of a bunfight about that on the Brixton thread...
> 
> I also fancy The Conquering Hero sometime boohoo.. have you been in there yet?  I get tons of stuff from them on FB...



I have had a peek through the door but no time to visit. Have got some fliers from them recently. Does look nice inside.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Friday 18th - Offline, Weds 23rd working.


Oh dear - bit of a quandary when the person who suggested it can't make it on the dates offered. 

Shall we look for some new ones, or go for the one next week, and just nag people quickly?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2013)

boohoo said:


> I have had a peek through the door but no time to visit. Have got some fliers from them recently. Does look nice inside.



they're doing lots of promoting/money off/roasts/fish and chips that sort of thing.  And I believe they have quite a nice garden.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 1, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh dear - bit of a quandary when the person who suggested it can't make it on the dates offered.
> 
> Shall we look for some new ones, or go for the one next week, and just nag people quickly?


get the momentum going and just keep having more of them


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, I suggest we go for a date which Maggot can make. What say you, Maggot?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Guin. 17th, 24th, and 25th Oct are all good for me.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2013)

I could do 17th, but not 24th or 25th, as I have got The Baby.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2013)

Lets do the 17th then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh dear - bit of a quandary when the person who suggested it can't make it on the dates offered.
> 
> Shall we look for some new ones, or go for the one next week, and just nag people quickly?



What are you talking about?.. _I_ suggested going again!!     #churlish Actually partly because you had said you would've like to make it and it'd be nice to see you.   Maggot of course was kind enough to actually tag you.  Actually, also I'd like to see RubyToogood 

but of course I am perfectly happy to go with a date that Maggot and indeed anyone else can make it!  I am not sure myself about the 17th yet, but hopefully can make it too.  

but if not - would like to go again yet _another_ time!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> What are you talking about?.. _I_ suggested going again!!     #churlish Actually partly because you had said you would've like to make it and it'd be nice to see you.   Maggot of course was kind enough to actually tag you.  Actually, also I'd like to see RubyToogood
> 
> but of course I am perfectly happy to go with a date that Maggot and indeed anyone else can make it!  I am not sure myself about the 17th yet, but hopefully can make it too.
> 
> but if not - would like to go again yet _another_ time!


 I was talking about the fact that Maggot, whose idea this was, could not make the dates suggested. 

Not sure what I have said to irritate_ - _it was not deliberate - I was responding to Maggot's post....


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was talking about the fact that Maggot, whose idea this was, could not make the dates suggested.
> 
> Not sure what I have said to irritate_ - _it was not deliberate - I was responding to Maggot's post....



I'm not irritated honestly.  I'll pm you because I don't want to inadvertently start some bunfight.  Hate that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry - I just confused myself, and possibly everyone else. 

I am withdrawing from the thread for now and will come back once it's all resolved


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2013)

no no.. no withdrawal!  I think it _is_ resolved isn't it?


----------



## oryx (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd be well up for seeing you SE London drinks lot (it's been a while.....) but will go with the flow re dates!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh dear - bit of a quandary when the person who suggested it can't make it on the dates offered.
> 
> Shall we look for some new ones, or go for the one next week, and just nag people quickly?


I didn't suggest it, gaijingirl did. I think this is where the confusion started.


----------



## mao (Oct 3, 2013)

First look at new plans to restore Crystal Palace exhibition centre to its former glory


What a horrendous piece of crap!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 3, 2013)

but why?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> but why?


Because Chinese money. I've done a separate thread for it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 3, 2013)

mao said:


> First look at new plans to restore Crystal Palace exhibition centre to its former glory
> 
> 
> What a horrendous piece of crap!


 
I don't think it looks that terrible tbh, and that bit of the park could do with some work because it's a bit rundown. What's really concerning about this is that it will be likely to end up as another example of privatised 'open to the public (as long as they don't misbehave) space' replacing genuine public space.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 3, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What's really concerning about this is that it will be likely to end up as another example of privatised 'open to the public (as long as they don't misbehave) space' replacing genuine public space.


 
yep 100%


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Has anyone read or seen _The Book of Penge, Anerley and Crystal Palace_  by Peter Abbott and the Anerley Writers' Circle? Is it worth shelling out for?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Has anyone read or seen _The Book of Penge, Anerley and Crystal Palace_  by Peter Abbott and the Anerley Writers' Circle? Is it worth shelling out for?



Haven't read this but enjoyed the Phoneix Suburb book.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else is aware that RubyToogood is a total hero with regards to protesting this new CP development.  Don't want to link to newspaper reports etc without her permission, but suffice it to say she's been at the "frontline"...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2013)

Has a date been determined for another trip to the Beer Rebellion? It would probably make sense to get this sorted so that we can then focus on other dates, such as the Tulse Hill drinks


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I could do 17th, but not 24th or 25th, as I have got The Baby.





Maggot said:


> Lets do the 17th then.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, but that is just me and you 

What about others?

Although I suppose me and you could agree to meet up and see if anyone else comes


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah, but that is just me and you
> 
> What about others?
> 
> Although I suppose me and you could agree to meet up and see if anyone else comes


We decide on a date, start a thread and then others come along if they can.  Have you forgotten how these things work?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2013)

Maggot said:


> We decide on a date, start a thread and then others come along if they can.  Have you forgotten how these things work?


No, but I was deliberately trying not to take over this, since appearing to do so caused some confusion and upset. So, let me know when you have started the new thread


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> No, but I was deliberately trying not to take over this, since appearing to do so caused some confusion and upset.


It didn't!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> No, but I was deliberately trying not to take over this, since appearing to do so caused some confusion and upset. So, let me know when you have started the new thread



*It REALLY didn't!*


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2013)

Maggot said:


> It didn't!


Just start a new thread?

We've now got the Tulse Hill Railway intruding upon the date anyway...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> *It REALLY didn't!*


I said "appeared to" because that is what it looked like. 

I could also be really pedantic and point out that it did, because it upset and confused me


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Just start a new thread?
> 
> We've now got the Tulse Hill Railway intruding upon the date anyway...



we're just so much in demand/hectic social lives etc etc... *sigh*


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I said "appeared to" because that is what it looked like.
> 
> I could also be really pedantic and point out that it did, because it upset and confused me



ok.. fair enough.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't do the 17th or Thursdays in general. Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays are good for me.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I could also be really pedantic and point out that it did, because it upset and confused me



So you confused and upset yourself?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 7, 2013)

Maggot said:


> So you confused and upset yourself?


Yes, that's what I said....

Why don't we move on, and determine whether this is happening or not? Or am I still self-confused, and everyone except me knows what is happening?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2013)

Ruby Toogood Can't make it, so maybe we should choose another date.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

FYI the massive hole on Penge High Street has been fixed up good and the road is open again both ways.


----------



## Oula (Oct 10, 2013)

I would like to come to Beer Rebellion with you but can't do Thursdays.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok here's some possible dates for the next Beer Rebellion drinks:  Tues 29th Oct, Fri 1st Nov, Weds 6th Nov, Fri 8th Nov.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Weds 6 is my 1st choice, then Fri 8 Nov - we should bring sparklers..


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 10, 2013)

Friday 1st Nov isn't a good date tbh...me and my posh braying mates will be there talking about house prices 

ta


----------



## TruXta (Oct 10, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Friday 1st Nov isn't a good date tbh...me and my posh braying mates will be there talking about house prices
> 
> ta


Definitely coming that date then


----------



## oryx (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely can't do 8th - 1st is best for me but could do the other dates.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Tues 29 and Fri 1 are within half term.. just saying as I know that will exclude spanglechick and monkeygrinder too.  Actually, since we've had to cancel our trip I might be able to make Tues 29 if we don't manage to rearrange something ourselves.


----------



## Oula (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't do 29th but can do 1st, 6th and 8th.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

can anyone recommend a GP in the area.  I signed up with the Park Practise in Anerley but they're clearly incompetant and have left me without meds so I am not happy with them.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 14, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> can anyone recommend a GP in the area.  I signed up with the Park Practise in Anerley but they're clearly incompetant and have left me without meds so I am not happy with them.


Depends exactly where you are. 

My GP practice is in South Norwood, so probably no good to you, as I believe you have to live within the catchment area (or whatever it is called).


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> can anyone recommend a GP in the area.  I signed up with the Park Practise in Anerley but they're clearly incompetant and have left me without meds so I am not happy with them.


I think Upper Norwood Group Practice is ok but it's not that near you. I don't think you'd qualify for mine.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 15, 2013)

you do need to be in the catchment area, but i'm always happy to hear about GPs  i can't join


----------



## mao (Oct 15, 2013)

Paxton Green is good.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2013)

Well in that case I too am with Paxton, but I'd be willing to bet it's in entirely the wrong administrative area for you.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 16, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Weds 6 is my 1st choice, then Fri 8 Nov - we should bring sparklers..





alfajobrob said:


> Friday 1st Nov isn't a good date tbh...me and my posh braying mates will be there talking about house prices
> 
> ta





oryx said:


> Definitely can't do 8th - 1st is best for me but could do the other dates.





gaijingirl said:


> Tues 29 and Fri 1 are within half term.. just saying as I know that will exclude spanglechick and monkeygrinder too.  Actually, since we've had to cancel our trip I might be able to make Tues 29 if we don't manage to rearrange something ourselves.





Oula said:


> I can't do 29th but can do 1st, 6th and 8th.



I wish I'd done a poll.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 16, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I wish I'd done a poll.


Do one then!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 16, 2013)

Start a new thread, with a poll?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 17, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Start a new thread, with a poll?


I have done just that.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/crystal-palace-drinks-take-2.316164/


----------



## Maggot (Oct 23, 2013)

The lovely people from Smoke: A London Peculiar are at the Bookseller Crow on the Hill this evening for readings and stuff. £3 admission including refreshments.  I would go myself if I wasn't working.

Wednesday, 23rd October, 7.30 p.m.


> THE BOOKSELLER CROW ON THE HILL
> 
> 50 Westow Street, Crystal Palace, SE19 3AF
> 
> ...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Maggot said:


> The lovely people from Smoke: A London Peculiar are at the Bookseller Crow on the Hill this evening for readings and stuff. £3 admission including refreshments.  I would go myself if I wasn't working.
> 
> Wednesday, 23rd October, 7.30 p.m.


Heh - just came here to post that Kristin Hersh, formerly of 90s darlings Throwing Muses, is playing and reading from her book there tonight. Might pop in myself.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 24, 2013)

might do myself as well.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 9, 2013)

Am on a mission to find the great North wood but keep finding that the older oaks have been cut down - some even fairly recently. The tree in this picture went last year.


Here's some more info:
http://www.norwoodsociety.co.uk/articles/164-a-hidden-oak.html

There was also an old oak on Hermitage Road  - it went in 2007. Makes me quite miserable.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 10, 2013)

that is petty sad


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 10, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Am on a mission to find the great North wood but keep finding that the older oaks have been cut down - some even fairly recently. The tree in this picture went last year.
> 
> 
> Here's some more info:
> ...




I went to Fox Hill to see what it looked like after seeing the Pissarro in the National - still recognisable. (I like tracking down the locations in old paintings - I trekked out to Asnières sur Seine to see where Seurat painted his bathers. It's not even in Asnières, it's in Courbevoie!).

It is a shame about the oaks, but don't forget trees have a finite life and they don't last forever. Hopefully any lost should be replanted (and that should be the case where there's a TPO) but if this doesn't happen until the mature one is felled, it takes a while to fill the gap.

edit: I like that Norwood Society website, lots of interesting articles! boohoo Do you go to their meetings?


----------



## clicker (Nov 11, 2013)

Anybody know the route the 75 bus takes and where it is going now at the weekends , due to the goat bridge diversion? Had a complete nightmare last Saturday morning...taking daughter to Northcote Rd, but half away along the bus diverted and turned off the route , we dont know the area so didnt know where it would end up, we got off somewhere near the clocktower ( norwood??) and walked....if we had stayed on it where would it have gone, basically how near to northcote rd,  the driver only knew the final destination and not sure the roads he would be going down and even if he had, it wouldn't have helped as we wouldn't have recognised the roads .... she needs to do the journey next saturday alone, so trying to work out alternatives at the moment.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

clicker said:


> Anybody know the route the 75 bus takes and where it is going now at the weekends , due to the goat bridge diversion? Had a complete nightmare last Saturday morning...taking daughter to Northcote Rd, but half away along the bus diverted and turned off the route , we dont know the area so didnt know where it would end up, we got off somewhere near the clocktower ( norwood??) and walked....if we had stayed on it where would it have gone, basically how near to northcote rd,  the driver only knew the final destination and not sure the roads he would be going down and even if he had, it wouldn't have helped as we wouldn't have recognised the roads .... she needs to do the journey next saturday alone, so trying to work out alternatives at the moment.



I got an email from TfL about that. Just had a look to see if I could help, but all it says is 'buses will be on diversion'. Not a lot of help is it?

There's a big project in the offing to replace Tenison Road bridge too - shouldn't affect buses s the 410 has been diverted for a while away from there because of the state of the bridge.


----------



## clicker (Nov 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I got an email from TfL about that. Just had a look to see if I could help, but all it says is 'buses will be on diversion'. Not a lot of help is it?
> 
> There's a big project in the offing to replace Tenison Road bridge too - shouldn't affect buses s the 410 has been diverted for a while away from there because of the state of the bridge.


thanks - pain in the neck, just want to know the route the diversion takes , but proving difficult!

Also someone told me i can get a 157 from crystal palace parade to beaconsfield rd ( croydon)...that route would be ok for her to do, but using TFL journey planner it refuses to show that as an option?? If i put in from crystal palace parade to beaconsfield rd , it tells me to get a 450 to hogarth roundabout and then a 157 to beaconsfield rd....but why? if i can go direct to beaconsfield rd on the 157...am beginning to doubt if it's do-able, so loathe to send dtr that way next week...have tried changing the edit preferences on tfl to 'fastest and least changes etc' but still doesnt show 157 as an option....does anyone know if it does actually go from crystal palace parade tp beaconsfield rd please?

apparently the goat bridge closure is for the next two weekends and also another three weekends in january


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

clicker said:


> does anyone know if it does actually go from crystal palace parade tp beaconsfield rd please?



It looks like it does - see the map for Selhurst here. Beaconsfield Rd is by stop D isn't it?


----------



## clicker (Nov 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> It looks like it does - see the map for Selhurst here. Beaconsfield Rd is by stop D isn't it?


ahh thanks - couldnt find a map like that, whereabouts on that map is the goat bridge? would its closure affect the 157....i wonder why tfl doesnt give that as a route from CP to beaconsfield rd...the 450 goes all around the houses?


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

clicker said:


> ahh thanks - couldnt find a map like that, whereabouts on that map is the goat bridge? would its closure affect the 157....i wonder why tfl doesnt give that as a route from CP to beaconsfield rd...the 450 goes all around the houses?


It's top right of the shady bit - Penge Road/Sunny Bank. So yes the 157 would be diverted which may be why the TfL planner is playing silly buggers and suggesting the 450. Mind you it's probably walkable from the 450 stop to Beaconsfield Road.


----------



## clicker (Nov 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> It's top right of the shady bit - Penge Road/Sunny Bank. So yes the 157 would be diverted which may be why the TfL planner is playing silly buggers and suggesting the 450. Mind you it's probably walkable from the 450 stop to Beaconsfield Road.


yes possibly...any idea how long it would take her to do that walk?


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

clicker said:


> yes possibly...any idea how long it would take her to do that walk?


It'd be like walking from stop U to stop K on that bus map I think. 5 minutes?


----------



## clicker (Nov 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> It'd be like walking from stop U to stop K on that bus map I think. 5 minutes?


yes had a look at the map - she could get off at windmill rd stop and walk straight on...perfect, thanks so much ph.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

clicker said:


> yes had a look at the map - she could get off at windmill rd stop and walk straight on...perfect, thanks so much ph.


You're welcome


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

A couple of new additions to the Triangle - Antenna's Diner on Westow Hill and The Havana Club, also on Westow Hill. Just how many eateries can the place sustain?


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A couple of new additions to the Triangle - Antenna's Diner on Westow Hill and The Havana Club, also on Westow Hill. Just how many eateries can the place sustain?


What's the Havana Club? Sounds Cuban. Do they do mojitos?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> What's the Havana Club? Sounds Cuban. Do they do mojitos?


Yeah, Cuban. Apparently they do mojitos for 3.50 as an opening offer.

Sorry, got the name wrong - it's Havana House, not Havana Club. http://thehavanahouse.co.uk/


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojitos for £3.50?! Next time my g/f comes to stay, we're THERE!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Mojitos for £3.50?! Next time my g/f comes to stay, we're THERE!


I think you need to sign up to their newsletter and print off a voucher or something.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think you need to sign up to their newsletter and print off a voucher or something.


Yeah looks like it. Drinks menu looks quite good! http://thehavanahouse.co.uk/images/menus/drinks.pdf


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 11, 2013)

We've already got Casa Cuba, and now Havana House too?


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 11, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> We've already got Casa Cuba, and now Havana House too?


Is there another Cuban place then? I feel a mojito crawl coming on.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Is there another Cuban place then? I feel a mojito crawl coming on.


Yeah, opposite the White Hart.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I got an email from TfL about that. Just had a look to see if I could help, but all it says is 'buses will be on diversion'. Not a lot of help is it?
> 
> There's a big project in the offing to replace Tenison Road bridge too - shouldn't affect buses s the 410 has been diverted for a while away from there because of the state of the bridge.


It will affect the 410 as that still goes across Tenison Road when it goes South.  I am not at all sure how they will divert it. 

I am hoping that, like the Goat House Bridge, it will mostly be traffic light controlled and only actually closed for a short amount of time.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> It will affect the 410 as that still goes across Tenison Road when it goes South.  I am not at all sure how they will divert it.
> 
> I am hoping that, like the Goat House Bridge, it will mostly be traffic light controlled and only actually closed for a short amount of time.



Oh right, I thought it was diverted both ways because of the weight limit. If you saw the underside of the bridge, you'd see why...

It's a major project to replace that bridge - I had a quick look at the plans at work (it affects the railway to a great extent as you might imagine, makes it impossible to get trains in/out of Selhurst depot during some of the work). I think they will be constructing a temporary pedestrian footbridge and sliding a new road deck into place at some point. And there are utilities in the present bridge that will need diverting/reinstating. More than just traffic lights needed. I'll see if the plans are still knocking around the mess room and find out more.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Oh right, I thought it was diverted both ways because of the weight limit. If you saw the underside of the bridge, you'd see why...
> 
> It's a major project to replace that bridge - I had a quick look at the plans at work (it affects the railway to a great extent as you might imagine, makes it impossible to get trains in/out of Selhurst depot during some of the work). I think they will be constructing a temporary pedestrian footbridge and sliding a new road deck into place at some point. And there are utilities in the present bridge that will need diverting/reinstating. More than just traffic lights needed. I'll see if the plans are still knocking around the mess room and find out more.


The route the 410 currently goes on diversion is partly one way, so they will have to look at a different route if they want to divert it going South. I guess they will go under the bridge and down Portland Road, and then turn right past that derelict pub and wiggle round until it gets back to the other end of Tenison Road.

I am not surprised that they are replacing the bridge, as it looks a bit dodgy. I am just worried about how I am going to get anywhere if it is closed completely!

I rely on that bus, and I also drive over the bridge several times a day. I am assuming they won't start on it until the Goat House bridge is finished, because that has already fucked up the traffic in the area.

Tenison Road is crammed in the rush hour already - I have no idea where all that traffic is going to go, and how I will get from my house to Selhurst station once it is closed. Even if it was just traffic lights, it'd be bad.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Network Rail said:
			
		

> Preliminary work at Penge Road is due to start in August 2013, with the main project getting underway in November, to be completed in February 2014.
> 
> Preliminary work at Tennison Road will start from January 2014, with the main work starting in September 2014, finishing in spring 2015. The bridge carries a number of utilities across the railway and utility companies will be carrying out investigations in advance of the work so they can be safely rerouted.
> 
> Pedestrian access over the railway will be maintained at Tennison Road at all times and for the majority of the time at Penge Road - however there may be occasions when a temporary complete, short-term closure is required to carry out certain work.



From this: http://www.networkrailmediacentre.c...-London-road-bridges-to-be-improved-1dc7.aspx

Looks like Tenison Road will be closed to vehicles for some time. Hard to see how else they can do it without causing a huge amount of disruption to the railway, particularly the depot.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> From this: http://www.networkrailmediacentre.c...-London-road-bridges-to-be-improved-1dc7.aspx
> 
> Looks like Tenison Road will be closed to vehicles for some time. Hard to see how else they can do it without causing a huge amount of disruption to the railway, particularly the depot.


Oh yeah - it says that Tenison Road is being replaced, whereas the Goat House Bridge is only being strengthened.

I just don't know how I am going to get to the station to get my train. I have been trying not to think about it ever since I got the letter saying that this was going to happen!


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh yeah - it says that Tenison Road is being replaced, whereas the Goat House Bridge is only being strengthened.
> 
> I just don't know how I am going to get to the station to get my train. I have been trying not to think about it ever since I got the letter saying that this was going to happen!


Norwood Jct might be easier? The Clifford Road entrance. You could get to that without crossing the railway.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Norwood Jct might be easier? The Clifford Road entrance. You could get to that without crossing the railway.


Yeah, I used Norwood Junction for years before discovering Selhurst, so I guess I will have to go back to using that one. The trouble is that the trains to Clapham Junction from NJ are only half hourly so that, if you miss one, you either have to wait, or slog to East Croydon on the next train going that way (plus lots of stairs to change platforms) and then stand on a train to Clapham Junction.

The London Bridge trains from NJ, although fantastically fast, are horrifically overcrowded, and I really can't stand on trains these days.

Selhurst has the major advantage of having trains every few minutes to Clapham Junction, which are faster than the ones from NJ, in fact.

But I can see myself having to go via NJ whilst Tenison Road is closed.  Or getting the bus to East Croydon, which is more expensive and usually overcrowded trains!

Hmmph.

In addition, Tenison Road lies between me and my daughter, so I will be forced to drive via Portland Road, which is crazily busy already and will, presumably, be even more so whilst traffic is diverted from Tenison Road.

*sigh*


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Selhurst has the major advantage of having trains every few minutes to Clapham Junction, which are faster than the ones from NJ, in fact.



There's only 5 minutes in it (22mins NWD to CLJ, 17mins SRS to CLJ). But yes, it's a better service from Selhurst.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> There's only 5 minutes in it (22mins NWD to CLJ, 17mins SRS to CLJ). But yes, it's a better service from Selhurst.


I know - the 5 minutes wouldn't matter if it was the same frequency of service.

Another advantage of commuting from Selhurst is that I can drive and park nearby.  I have to walk or get the bus to NJ.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 13, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I went to Fox Hill to see what it looked like after seeing the Pissarro in the National - still recognisable. (I like tracking down the locations in old paintings - I trekked out to Asnières sur Seine to see where Seurat painted his bathers. It's not even in Asnières, it's in Courbevoie!).
> 
> It is a shame about the oaks, but don't forget trees have a finite life and they don't last forever. Hopefully any lost should be replanted (and that should be the case where there's a TPO) but if this doesn't happen until the mature one is felled, it takes a while to fill the gap.
> 
> edit: I like that Norwood Society website, lots of interesting articles! boohoo Do you go to their meetings?



Did you hug the tree? Bet you didn't and that's why they chopped it down!!  

I understand that trees have a life span but comments on a site about it being removed suggested that it might have been taken down by owners rather than done because it was dying. 

While I have your attention, are oak trees always so flimsey - I've seen quite a few large branches knocked off oaks  - on Gibson Hill, Norwood Grove and Beaulieu Heights.

I haven't joined the Norwood Society but it does look very interesting.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 13, 2013)

boohoo said:


> While I have your attention, are oak trees always so flimsey -


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Did you hug the tree? Bet you didn't and that's why they chopped it down!!
> 
> I understand that trees have a life span but comments on a site about it being removed suggested that it might have been taken down by owners rather than done because it was dying.
> 
> ...



I don't know about that specific tree (it'd be interesting to know what those comments were) so can only make some general points:
If that tree is in a conservation area or is covered by a TPO, it'd need permission from the LA to be felled and the LA would likely refuse unless there's a good reason. There may be a current planning consent for building work on the site (I'm sure you know how to find out if there is ), that might include removal of tree(s), which may be undertaken some time before construction work begins to allow shrinkable clay soils (like London clay) to rehydrate. Removal of a tree on a desiccated soil then commencing construction without allowing rehydration can lead to heave if the foundation design is insufficient.  
Trees can look perfectly healthy (i.e., with a full leafy crown) and still need felling for safety reasons - extensive internal decay which can cause failure is often only obvious to the trained eye or with extensive investigations, and with some decay fungi (like Kretschmaria) there can be no signs of decay until the tree collapses. Tree hazard assessment is largely 'target led' these days - a tree with extensive decay in a rarely visited woodland with no public access can be left to collapse, but in an urban setting the risk of damage to property or injury to people from the same tree is much greater; the tree owner is obviously at risk of liability should that happen and would be negligent not to take action if the tree is known to be hazardous.
If it's a big tree that requires sectional felling, the costs could be at least £1000, possibly more. Most people wouldn't want to go to that sort of expense without good reason.

As for oaks, they're generally pretty resilient, but a mature tree will shed dead branches. And given the strong winds we've had lately, it's not entirely surprising if live branches are shed too - it's now thought to be a survival strategy for a mature tree to shed branches in strong winds as this reduces the sail area and the risk of the entire tree failing.

If you find out any more, let me know


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> As for oaks, they're generally pretty resilient, but a mature tree will shed dead branches. And given the strong winds we've had lately, it's not entirely surprising if live branches are shed too - it's now thought to be a survival strategy for a mature tree to shed branches in strong winds as this reduces the sail area and the risk of the entire tree failing.
> 
> If you find out any more, let me know


Also don't oaks lose their leaves later than most other species?  This would mean they are more likely to blow over than the trees which have already shed most of their leaves.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 18, 2013)

Went to Havana House on the weekend - was very nice, had the El Presidente cocktails and they were very strong!


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 18, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Also don't oaks lose their leaves later than most other species?  This would mean they are more likely to blow over than the trees which have already shed most of their leaves.


Yes to the first bit (generally). Although the storms that caused the branch drop boohoo saw came before there was much in the way of leaf fall. As for the second bit, well no, not necessarily, oaks (as a specie) will be mechanically optimised to take that into account - it's all a bit complicated and not perfectly understood though. 

All a bit off topic there, sorry.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 29, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> All a bit off topic there, sorry.



It's not off topic - this is the Great North wood (in my head) so we need to know about the trees! 

When's the next lot of drinks? Maybe a winterval meal somewhere?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2013)

boohoo said:


> It's not off topic - this is the Great North wood (in my head) so we need to know about the trees!
> 
> When's the next lot of drinks? Maybe a winterval meal somewhere?



I think you just volunteered to organise...


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 30, 2013)

To all the Crystal Palacers, Mrs B and I are thinking of moving away from Herne Hill and buying a 2-bed place with a garden around Crystal Palace (if we can afford it). Can any of you suggest any areas in Crystal Palace that you think are particularly good value for money?

Thanks!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 30, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> To all the Crystal Palacers, Mrs B and I are thinking of moving away from Herne Hill and buying a 2-bed place with a garden around Crystal Palace (if we can afford it). Can any of you suggest any areas in Crystal Palace that you think are particularly good value for money?
> 
> Thanks!



i'm not an expert on up the hill, but here in Anerley, about ten minutes walk from CP station, we're still pretty uncool and fairly good value (for london).  my lady and i are thinking of buying down here in a few years.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2013)

pretty mauch all of the areas surrounding the park except crystal palace itself, are comparatively good value and quite nice enough.  we're at the top of sydenham hill - just off the transmitter corner of the park. Lots of council estates which means lots of ex-council properties, which means they tend to be a fair bit cheaper than your victorian terrace.

we did more or less the same, btw - moved from a rented one bed in herne hill to buy a three bed house with small garden round here.  had help with the deposit, but the mortgage isn't that much more than we were paying before (and is less than the landlord is charging now for our old flat).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 30, 2013)

House prices in Crystal Palace area are on the way up, from what I can see. In fact, Foxtons has now established itself, which is not helping, imho.

My daughter lives in South Norwood, where house prices are a lot better than closer to Crystal Palace, but still readily accessible to the area. Some of their friends have just bought a house very similar to theirs, but at a ridiculously inflated price because it is near Crystal Palace.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2013)

We were gawping at prices on the foxton's website last night.  They really do take the piss!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2013)

Been between 5-10% increase this year in the area AFAIK.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

Can we get to both Victoria station and London Bridge station from Sydenham Hill?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Can we get to both Victoria station and London Bridge station from Sydenham Hill?


Just Victoria, but you can change at Herne Hill to get to Blackfriars.


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Can we get to both Victoria station and London Bridge station from Sydenham Hill?



You can from crystal palace and gipsy hill.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think you just volunteered to organise...



Ok, trip to the Conquering hero on Beulah Hill (buses 468, 196 and 249)?

Weekday or weekend? I think they have a pub quiz on a Thursday.

Wot do ya reckon? gaijingirl Miss-Shelf el-ahrairah Monkeygrinder's Organ Guineveretoo


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 5, 2013)

Pub quiz sounds good.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 5, 2013)

PUB QUIZ!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2013)

I will check it's on. I can do the 19th.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 5, 2013)

i think i can do the 19th too


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 5, 2013)

If I'm out at Khans on 17th I probably can't do 19th as well but will reserve decision till the 18th and see how knackered I am


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2013)

I can likely make the 19th.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

oh yes.. i'm up for the 19th (as long as a friend isn't doing anything that evening for her b'day).. RubyToogood


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 5, 2013)

I can probably make the 19th but YET AGAIN I haven't been invited.

:'((((((((((((((


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

shit... can you actually see this conversation?   We all thought it was private...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I can probably make the 19th but YET AGAIN I haven't been invited.
> 
> :'((((((((((((((



Who are you?


----------



## youngian (Dec 5, 2013)

uk benzo said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Can we get to both Victoria station and London Bridge station from Sydenham Hill?



Overground from Sydenham or Penge West is the best bet for London Bridge.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> shit... can you actually see this conversation?   We all thought it was private...





Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Who are you?



Oh I see. I SEE. It's like that is it? FINE.



gaijingirl said:


>



And don't you wink suggestively at me like that. 

Oh go on then.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 5, 2013)

youngian said:


> Overground from Sydenham or Penge West is the best bet for London Bridge.


If you mean LOROL aka LOOROLL aka London Overground, they don't go to London Bridge. I do. But you ain't getting on my train, no way.


----------



## youngian (Dec 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> If you mean LOROL aka LOOROLL aka London Overground, they don't go to London Bridge. I do. But you ain't getting on my train, no way.



No I mean overground trains that stop at those stations, the London Overground doesn't go to London Bridge (you change at New Cross Gate).


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

and now flipping gaijinboy is grumbling about a work do of some sort.  Anyway, I'll get a babysitter if needs be.  I'll see how it all pans out.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2013)

Flip his nads.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yes.. i'm up for the 19th (as long as a friend isn't doing anything that evening for her b'day).. RubyToogood


Can't do Thursday evenings due to band practice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Can't do Thursday evenings due to band practice.



ah. ok.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't do that Thursday evening, as I have got The Grandson.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok. I'll check with the pub about whether the quiz is on, otherwise I would suggest we head there anyway. And plan the next drinks on a day that isn't Thursday for those who can't come. 

I will put a thread in Community (at some point....)


----------



## boohoo (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/crystal-palace-drinks-thursday-19th-december.318211/

Here is the thread - post on it if you are planning to come along.... maybe I should add a poll...maybe...


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone else coming out for drinks?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Anyone else coming out for drinks?


its still a maybe - I have had a really difficult week in work and I am on my last legs 
if I perk up tomorrow it may be possible - if not tomorrow soon again - good idea to keep momentum up with the south london drinks - good work


----------



## Manuka (Dec 19, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> House prices in Crystal Palace area are on the way up, from what I can see. In fact, Foxtons has now established itself, which is not helping, imho.
> 
> My daughter lives in South Norwood, where house prices are a lot better than closer to Crystal Palace, but still readily accessible to the area. Some of their friends have just bought a house very similar to theirs, but at a ridiculously inflated price because it is near Crystal Palace.


 
Prices in Crystal Palace have really taken off. And they're getting ridiculously higher.  There's been so much publicity in the Evening Standard and a certain agent is in the area that's why I think it's made prices go off the scale (but not as bad as Dalston and north London)...The smart move to do is rent/buy in a neighbouring area (e.g Gypsy hill Penge, Anerley, South Norwood, Crown Point or Thornton Heath). The cheapest area is South Norwood and Thornton Heath, but South Norwood is nicer and has better transport connections.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2013)

Manuka said:


> Prices in Crystal Palace have really taken off. And they're getting ridiculously higher.  There's been so much publicity in the Evening Standard and a certain agent is in the area that's why I think it's made prices go off the scale (but not as bad as Dalston and north London)...The smart move to do is rent/buy in a neighbouring area (e.g Gypsy hill Penge, Anerley, South Norwood, Crown Point or Thornton Heath). The cheapest area is South Norwood and Thornton Heath, but South Norwood is nicer and has better transport connections.


*cough* Sydenham *cough*


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> *cough* Sydenham *cough*


Sydenham's not particularly cheap tho is it? Penge and parts of Anerley certainly seems a lot cheaper.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sydenham's not particularly cheap tho is it? Penge and parts of Anerley certainly seems a lot cheaper.



well there is Sydenham and Sydenham.. go down to Lower Sydenham and it's a very different place to Fountain Drive/Upper Sydenham etc.  I really like the central bit myself.  If we got booted out of here I think I'd look down there next.

And actually bits of Sydenham in the central bit merge into the back of Penge...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> And actually bits of Sydenham in the central bit merge into the back of Penge...



We don't speak of that bit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> We don't speak of that bit.





There are actually some really beautiful roads and houses down that way.  I've noticed that even Sydenham High Street is smartening itself up a bit (but hasn't gone identikit high street) and has not one but TWO Lidls (actually the second one is on it's way to Downham - but not that far).. and there are a couple of lovely parks too.... Sydenham Wells has a great water play park for the kids and Mayow Park is nice too.  The only downer is that Kangley Bridge Leisure Centre is a bit of a mess.  Oh and the bit around the Sainsbury's SavaCenter is not the best... but it is handy to be fair.  Massive Toys R Us there too.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> There are actually some really beautiful roads and houses down that way.  I've noticed that even Sydenham High Street is smartening itself up a bit (but hasn't gone identikit high street) and has not one but TWO Lidls (actually the second one is on it's way to Downham - but not that far).. and there are a couple of lovely parks too.... Sydenham Wells has a great water play park for the kids and Mayow Park is nice too.  The only downer is that Kangley Bridge Leisure Centre is a bit of a mess.  Oh and the bit around the Sainsbury's SavaCenter is not the best... but it is handy to be fair.  Massive Toys R Us there too.


In fairness I don't really know Sydenham at all. Have been meaning to go and check out the Dolphin tho. I'd love it if Penge could have just one quality pub. My current go-to place for beer in Penge is the Spoons, which is pretty good, and supports Late Knights by having their stuff on tap most of the time. I talked to a staff-member there last I was in, he said that when they orders anything from LK, the LK folks hand-cart it down the High St.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> In fairness I don't really know Sydenham at all. Have been meaning to go and check out the Dolphin tho. I'd love it if Penge could have just one quality pub. My current go-to place for beer in Penge is the Spoons, which is pretty good, and supports Late Knights by having their stuff on tap most of the time. I talked to a staff-member there last I was in, he said that when they orders anything from LK, the LK folks hand-cart it down the High St.



I went to the Dolphin with my Dad about a year ago.  There had been, opposite, a really really lovely Italian restaurant with amazing food and a lovely pizza oven, but it closed down and is an accountancy firm now.  So we ended up in the Dolphin.  It was alright actually.  It is sort of gastro pubby without being really expensive and right up its own arse.  They were really friendly.  And (you may see a theme here) - opposite the Lidl!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I went to the Dolphin with my Dad about a year ago.  There had been, opposite, a really really lovely Italian restaurant with amazing food and a lovely pizza oven, but it closed down and is an accountancy firm now.  So we ended up in the Dolphin.  It was alright actually.  It is sort of gastro pubby without being really expensive and right up its own arse.  They were really friendly.  And (you may see a theme here) - opposite the Lidl!


I thought you were working? 

There's a Lidl in Penge too. And an Aldi. And Penge Food Store.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sydenham's not particularly cheap tho is it? Penge and parts of Anerley certainly seems a lot cheaper.


Our three bed house, 200 Mtrs from CP park, cost £250k last summer.  Seemed pretty much in a par with penge.   


You get more for your money in Thornton Heath.  But you also have to live in Thornton Heath.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Our three bed house, 200 Mtrs from CP park, cost £250k last summer.  Seemed pretty much in a par with penge.
> 
> 
> You get more for your money in Thornton Heath.  But you also have to live in Thornton Heath.


Hmmmm, think that would be more like 200-225 in Penge. There are expensive bits around here to - particularly around Kent House station and north of that in the conservation areas.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 19, 2013)

The thing with Thornton Heath is that it isn't really connected to the rest of the area. You never ever meet anyone in Crystal Palace who has just popped over from Thornton Heath for a drink, say, because the transport system doesn't really allow you to do it.

I've hardly ever met anyone round here who says they were brought up in Thornton Heath or who lives there now. It's quite weird really because it's bang next door, but it's like a foreign country.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> The thing with Thornton Heath is that it isn't really connected to the rest of the area. You never ever meet anyone in Crystal Palace who has just popped over from Thornton Heath for a drink, say, because the transport system doesn't really allow you to do it.


The Fort Neaf in action.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hmmmm, think that would be more like 200-225 in Penge. There are expensive bits around here to - particularly around Kent House station and north of that in the conservation areas.


 
If you could get a 3 bed house for that amount in Penge we'd be living there instead.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If you could get a 3 bed house for that amount in Penge we'd be living there instead.



Would you really though?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Would you really though?


 
That was a bit tongue in cheek but we would actually. We did look at a place in Penge - we basically defined an area (which included Penge) and an upper limit on what we could afford and looked at all the houses that were on the market at the time that fit the criteria. The Penge one was about £230k if I recall but was tiny.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I thought you were working?
> 
> There's a Lidl in Penge too. And an Aldi. And Penge Food Store.



there's also a Penge Food Store in Sydenham.. but no Aldi... 

Yeah.. working and taking breaks every few minutes.  I've got loads done though, so I'm pleased.  Still will need to do another couple of days at least though I reckon.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That was a bit tongue in cheek but we would actually. We did look at a place in Penge - we basically defined an area (which included Penge) and an upper limit on what we could afford and looked at all the houses that were on the market at the time that fit the criteria. The Penge one was about £230k if I recall but was tiny.


It was two small bedrooms in the eaves (so, sloping roof), no garden, and tiny kitchen.  Whole thing was like a holiday cottage.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> It was two small bedrooms in the eaves (so, sloping roof), no garden, and tiny kitchen.  Whole thing was like a holiday cottage.


The almshouses seem like that. Pricey but tiny.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The almshouses seem like that. Pricey but tiny.


This was an old milk float depot behind some terraced houses in a back street.   They branded it "the dairy" but it really wasn't that rustic or architecturally interesting.  Just four really small "houses" converted out of an mid 20thC light industrial building.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 6, 2014)

hello people, does anyone have a dentist they might recommend in the area?


----------



## Kerensky (Jan 9, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> hello people, does anyone have a dentist they might recommend in the area?



Dentist : *Green Lane Dental Centre*
*17 Green Lane, Penge SE20 7JE	Tel: 020 8776 9776
http://www.greenlanedentalcentre.co.uk/

*


----------



## boohoo (Jan 16, 2014)

Sooooooo....... when's our next pub outing? Any suggestions of place?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Sooooooo....... when's our next pub outing? Any suggestions of place?


Maybe Sydenham this time? I've been meaning to check out the Dolphin.

BTW, the former Alexandra pub in Penge has applied for a change of use from a regular pub to a restaurant/gastropub with a hostel attached. https://searchapplications.bromley....s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=MXJ0Z6BTJX000


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Sooooooo....... when's our next pub outing? Any suggestions of place?



How about actual Sydenham or Penge? TruXta has been dutifully scouting out the possible venues I believe.

ETA: And is really fucking quick!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

The Dolphin looks quite nice, I'd be up for giving it a try.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Dolphin looks quite nice, I'd be up for giving it a try.


A bit more gastro than our previous outings at Beer Rebellion and the Conquering Hero, but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> A bit more gastro than our previous outings at Beer Rebellion and the Conquering Hero, but variety is the spice of life.



I still haven't been in any of the pubs in Sydenham proper.  If it turns out to be too gastro there's a few others not too far away.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I still haven't been in any of the pubs in Sydenham proper.  If it turns out to be too gastro there's a few others not too far away.


Me neither. The Catford Constitutional is nice if you care to venture a bit further afield (10 minutes on the 75).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone ever been to the Dulwich Woodhouse in Sydenham Hill?


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Anyone ever been to the Dulwich Woodhouse in Sydenham Hill?


it's technically our local (not v local, but no pubs are).  i've been there for lunch twice.  the actual drinking bit is quite small, but the garden is huge so prob one for summer?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, it's more for food inside tbh. The beer garden is really good though.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> it's technically our local (not v local, but no pubs are).  i've been there for lunch twice.  the actual drinking bit is quite small, but the garden is huge so prob one for summer?


Yeah, looks like the garden is the draw. I didn't even know of it until I just did a little google now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Anyone ever been to the Dulwich Woodhouse in Sydenham Hill?



It's a big family place... features heavily on the E. Dulwich forum... 

not been myself but been searching for somewhere for my mum's 70th ...


----------



## boohoo (Jan 16, 2014)

I been to the Woodhouse a very long time ago when I was young....


----------



## boohoo (Jan 16, 2014)

What's the Dolphin address?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> What's the Dolphin address?


121 Sydenham Rd


----------



## boohoo (Jan 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> 121 Sydenham Rd



just figuring out the bus route from mine  Mid Feb good for people?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

Suits me.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's a big family place... features heavily on the E. Dulwich forum...
> 
> not been myself but been searching for somewhere for my mum's 70th ...


What's with the E Dulwich forum? People on here speak of it almost in hushed tones. Is it filled with incredibly posh people?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Dolphin looks quite nice, I'd be up for giving it a try.



The Dolphin was my local when I moved to London. It's had a few faces over the years including a name change for a while. No idea what it's like now but looks fine.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 17, 2014)

19sixtysix said:


> The Dolphin was my local when I moved to London. It's had a few faces over the years including a name change for a while. No idea what it's like now but looks fine.


is The Dolphin by lidl?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is The Dolphin by lidl?



Opposite lidl...


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What's with the E Dulwich forum? People on here speak of it almost in hushed tones. Is it filled with incredibly posh people?



it's not for the likes of you...now move along...nothing to see here

(eta...I've not been on it so  wouldn't know...)


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> it's not for the likes of you...now move along...nothing to see here
> 
> (eta...I've not been on it so  wouldn't know...)


 Whatever do you mean by that, young lady?!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> young lady



That's a compliment now that I've hit proper middle-age


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

ANSWER MY QUESTION DAMMIT!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Anyone ever been to the Dulwich Woodhouse in Sydenham Hill?



Yeah I went about 6 months ago - I hated it. Full of posh or upper middle class types, tiny drinking area and the garden was okay, but not that amazing. Apparently it had just been redone so not sure if that predates the other comments or not.

I was hoping for so much more tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Yeah I went about 6 months ago - I hated it. Full of posh or upper middle class types, tiny drinking area and the garden was okay, but not that amazing. Apparently it had just been redone so not sure if that predates the other comments or not.
> 
> I was hoping for so much more tbh.




Could be fun to do a full-on urbz freakazoid invasion in the summer then - watch the poshos choke on their claret.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> ANSWER MY QUESTION DAMMIT!



I don't know shouty (young ) man -I'm meant to be writing the last 800 words of a 5000 word essay and using any excuse as a distraction


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't know shouty (young ) man -I'm meant to be writing the last 800 words of a 5000 word essay and using any excuse as a distraction



Conclusion? Have you a suitably controversial one?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Conclusion? Have you a suitably controversial one?



Probably not - just desperate to get it finished so I can have my life back.. for awhile.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2014)

We've only been to DWH in winter and it wasn't posh then.   Or not unusually so.   

My mum lives in Henley, it was nowhere near as posh as that.  We went to Henley by accident on regatta weekend once.  It's not so much an accent as a completely alien vocalisation system, really posh people have.   Closer to donkeys braying than human speech.   

Oh also, DWH is not as posh as Bath.   Bath might be posher than Henley.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> We've only been to DWH in winter and it wasn't posh then.   Or not unusually so.
> 
> My mum lives in Henley, it was nowhere near as posh as that.  We went to Henley by accident on regatta weekend once.  It's not so much an accent as a completely alien vocalisation system, really posh people have.   Closer to donkeys braying than human speech.
> 
> Oh also, DWH is not as posh as Bath.   Bath might be posher than Henley.


Bits of Bath aren't all that posh tho. marty21 can back me up on that, he dragged the whole neighbourhood down


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Could be fun to do a full-on urbz freakazoid invasion in the summer then - watch the poshos choke on their claret.


 
 I seriously doubt they'd give a fuck tbh.

It's not really 'posh' but it is very middle class. As is a lot of urban.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I seriously doubt they'd give a fuck tbh.
> 
> It's not really 'posh' but it is very middle class. As is a lot of urban.


Hex-cooooze me!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> We've only been to DWH in winter and it wasn't posh then.   Or not unusually so.
> 
> My mum lives in Henley, it was nowhere near as posh as that.  We went to Henley by accident on regatta weekend once.  It's not so much an accent as a completely alien vocalisation system, really posh people have.   Closer to donkeys braying than human speech.
> 
> Oh also, DWH is not as posh as Bath.   Bath might be posher than Henley.



I seem to recall Wimbledon was on, possibly even the final - that may have had something to do with it.  Anyway I walked there from Penge so the contrast was perhaps more vivid


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Bits of Bath aren't all that posh tho. marty21 can back me up on that, he dragged the whole neighbourhood down


Bath is not as posh as Henley, there are pockets of extreme poshness in Bath, but it does have a fair few run down areas but they are outside the centre where everyone visits.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Bath is not as posh as Henley, there are pockets of extreme poshness in Bath, but it does have a fair few run down areas but they are outside the centre where everyone visits.


Bath is far more grand than Henley though.   Henley may have fewer "common types", but bath is poshness on a far more epic, near theatrical scale.


----------



## oryx (Jan 17, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Yeah I went about 6 months ago - I hated it. Full of posh or upper middle class types, tiny drinking area and the garden was okay, but not that amazing. Apparently it had just been redone so not sure if that predates the other comments or not.
> 
> I was hoping for so much more tbh.



It's a shame - we used to go fairly regularly about ten years ago and it was a lovely pub, large & convivial with lots of rooms. And slightly old-skool.

It definitely lost something (its character, maybe?) with the refit. I think it may have been the first place I ever paid £7 for a glass of wine.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 17, 2014)

Please will people look at this thread - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...f-south-norwood-hill-childrens-centre.319505/ - and consider signing the petition against the closure of the South Norwood Hill Children's Centre. As well as being pissed off at it being closed, I am also pissed off at the apathy of the families who use it, and I want at least to try and do something to fight this!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Bath is far more grand than Henley though.   Henley may have fewer "common types", but bath is poshness on a far more epic, near theatrical scale.


The Crescents and the Circus are fairly grand tbf, but I have seen more poshos in Henley. Bath looks grander in the Crescents and that .


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2014)

Bath is about ten times the size tbf - Henley is a bit small to be 'grand'. I'd say they're both pretty posh but Henley when the regatta is on is on another plane.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 18, 2014)

Stanley Halls in South Norwood has an open day today. This morning from 10am there is a public meeting called by People For Portland Road, who are looking at ways of improving the area more widely, and then, from 12:30, the Stanley Lives exhibition is there. This exhibition is all about the history of the halls and shows why local people are working to take over the running of the halls, for the benefit of the local community.

Also from 12:30, there are free tours of the halls, so people can see what's there (you may be surprised!) and see the building works and hear the plans for future use.

http://www.stanleyhalls.org.uk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh - why was that not posted earlier?

How odd...

Sorry, guys, not sure what happened....

But it is not too late for the Open Day/tours.

Although I don't think I am going because I just don't feel well.


----------



## Manuka (Jan 20, 2014)

I went to the meeting at Stanley Halls (found out about it on Friday). It was about regeneration - quite interesting. Steve Reed definitely has the experience to sort SE25 out.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/area-guides/greater-london/spotlight-penge-property-area-guide it's all downhill from here


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2014)

TruXta  you gonna organise dolphin drinks?   Might be best to do a date poll.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2014)

boohoo said:


> TruXta  you gonna organise dolphin drinks?   Might be best to do a date poll.


Well, now that you've volunteered me....

Sometime early/mid Feb maybe?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Well, now that you've volunteered me....
> 
> Sometime early/mid Feb maybe?



Yep - sounds good.


----------



## Manuka (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's a little article about the SE25 regeneration meeting. Steve's the man!

http://insidecroydon.com/2014/01/21/steve-reed-mp-regeneration-needed-beyond-the-town-centre/


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2014)

Steve Reed can fuck off and die.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2014)

Manuka said:


> I went to the meeting at Stanley Halls (found out about it on Friday). It was about regeneration - quite interesting. Steve Reed definitely has the experience to sort SE25 out.


 
if he has the same levels of success that he had in brixton then you're laughing.  well, you're probably not.  you're probably wondering where all your services have gone.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2014)

Manuka said:


> Here's a little article about the SE25 regeneration meeting. Steve's the man!
> 
> http://insidecroydon.com/2014/01/21/steve-reed-mp-regeneration-needed-beyond-the-town-centre/


 
steve's a venal corrupt self-serving red tory liar.  i'm sure that's what you meant.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2014)

February meet-up thread WITH POLL here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...e-dolphin-sydenham-early-mid-february.319794/


----------



## Manuka (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, obviously I'm missing something about Mr. Reed??


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2014)

Manuka said:


> Ok, obviously I'm missing something about Mr. Reed??


Yeah, his past as labour leader in Lambeth.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, his past as labour leader in Lambeth.


it wouldnt be the steve reid mix up again like mrs magpie found?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it wouldnt be the steve reid mix up again like mrs magpie found?



Steve Bradley I think..


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it wouldnt be the steve reid mix up again like mrs magpie found?


Nope.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2014)

If anyone is interested in Stanley Halls, we are organising a Steve Knightley gig next Wednesday (5 February).

Details on this thread - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/steve-knightley-gig-at-stanley-halls.320130/


----------



## boohoo (Feb 11, 2014)

So next drinks then...... Me76 ? Or anyone else ideas for places the suburbanites can go for drinks? Early March?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Any decent places on the west side of the hill? Like Crown Dale/nether parts of West Norwood? Or is that out of bounds?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 11, 2014)

The Park on Elder Road? (nr Norwood Park) 432 or 417 bus?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2014)

Weren't the drinks before last over there? Maybe it's time to go to Penge.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 11, 2014)

If I organised Bromley Drinks would anyone come?  Maybe Beckenham would work better.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Maggot said:


> If I organised Bromley Drinks would anyone come?  Maybe Beckenham would work better.


Beckenham eh? Only question is where. Jolly Woodman is too far up its own jacksie. Anywhere near Beckenham Junction station is a big fat no. The Coach and Horses isn't too bad? The George is meh.

Can you tell I'm not a huge fan of Beckenham?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Weren't the drinks before last over there? Maybe it's time to go to Penge.


Spoons?  They've always got some kegs of Late Knights on.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Personally I'd not mind Bromley, I've never been.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Spoons?  They've always got some kegs of Late Knights on.



Yeah why not? I expect it's quite cheap.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah why not? I expect it's quite cheap.


It's dead cheap, and by far the liveliest pub in Penge. Tbf I quite like it.

And yeah, drinks before last was at the Conquering Hero on Beulah Hill. Nice spot, bit of a ballache to get home from considering it's not that far as the crow flies.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Beckenham eh? Only question is where. Jolly Woodman is too far up its own jacksie. Anywhere near Beckenham Junction station is a big fat no. The Coach and Horses isn't too bad? The George is meh.
> 
> Can you tell I'm not a huge fan of Beckenham?


You know much more about Beckenham pubs than I do. I rarely go drinking there.


The main problem with Bromley is that there aren't any good pubs near Bromley South station.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 12, 2014)

boohoo said:


> So next drinks then...... Me76 ? Or anyone else ideas for places the suburbanites can go for drinks? Early March?


  My suggestion is out for the moment as it's closing for refurb next week and then I will need to scout it before I am willing to inflict it on Urbs.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 12, 2014)

I have actually never been out drinking in Beckenham (although I have been to the cinema there), and have thought a few times that I should give it a go, because it is not that far from me. So, I would be up for it.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> It's dead cheap, and by far the liveliest pub in Penge. Tbf I quite like it.



Me too


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm up for Penge/Anerley - not really mad about the idea of going to Beckenham or Bromley tbh, pubs of my youth, but don't let me sway the vote...

would love to do Beer Rebellion again.  Also wouldn't mind checking out some Streatham pubs (is that too far West?)


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2014)

omfg.. Me76 - (I've got the right person haven't I?)... just read this..  and sorry because it's probably not what you want to see (although I imagine you already know?)

https://www.facebook.com/TheNorwoodForumWestNorwood/posts/260254460806727

The West Norwood Hotel is set for a takeover…

Nick Willoughby a West Norwood local and two of his friends are armed with a drill, paint brushes and lots of pots and pans as they set to take over The Norwood Hotel and re-open it as The Great North Wood pub and kitchen.

With Nick's background in street food trading, Joe's chef credentials and Kerry's career in events, the plan is to create the perfect local for West Norwooders - a relaxed, family-friendly pub, serving delicious food and great beer. It will be light and airy during the day; a great place to enjoy the papers, a coffee or some lunch and in the evening it will be a cosy haven to have a well deserved drink and enjoy a delicious home cooked meal. When the sun decides to show itself the garden will open and the BBQ will fire up!

Talking about the new pub and kitchen, Nick said, “We are super excited about the opening of The Great North Wood. I’ve lived here for nearly 6 years and it just feels like West Norwood is crying out for a great pub and kitchen.

The Great North Wood kitchen is going to be serious, fun. Our food will be free to roam in whichever direction, creating an exciting, and ever changing menu.

As with our kitchen, our bar will be created to give quality, uniqueness and variety with a rotation of local beers showcasing some of London’s finest breweries, a great little wine list and of course a quality selection of spirits.” 

The refurbishment will begin on the 17th of February and will re-open for the last weekend of March. To help build the pub West Norwood wants, the team will be running taster sessions to get feedback on the food and drink and find out exactly what people want in their local.

Lots more updates to follow in the coming weeks…

For more information contact Kerry Hill on
e: kerrymahill@gmail.com
t: 07792395116


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm up for Penge/Anerley - not really mad about the idea of going to Beckenham or Bromley tbh, pubs of my youth, but don't let me sway the vote...
> 
> would love to do Beer Rebellion again.  Also wouldn't mind checking out some Streatham pubs (is that too far West?)


If we're voting, I'm fine with Penge, Sydenham or Beckenham. Or Crystal Palace, but not at all keen to do Streatham.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm up for Penge/Anerley - not really mad about the idea of going to Beckenham or Bromley tbh, pubs of my youth, but don't let me sway the vote...
> 
> would love to do Beer Rebellion again.  Also wouldn't mind checking out some Streatham pubs (is that too far West?)


 
Beer Rebellion would be good. I missed the last one for some reason (probably my own uselessness).


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 13, 2014)

Beer Rebellion obviously suits me and is dead handy for the station.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 13, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> If we're voting, I'm fine with Penge, Sydenham or Beckenham. Or Crystal Palace, but not at all keen to do Streatham.



yeah.. it's a bit far west for this thread.  I think han was organising some on the Streatham thread.. so will keep my eyes open for that.  I quite literally sit on the fence geographically..


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been to a few of the places along/around Streatham the last few months.

The Earl Ferrer's is a lovely back street boozer with supposedly good food, decent selection on the taps and great music.
Pratt's and Payne could've been in Clapham or Balham (or Brixton ), full of the young and braying.
The Manor Arms is up a notch on the posh scales, decent drink selection but very dear and not a place I'd feel at home in for more than one.
I've not been to the Railway by Streatham Common yet, looks nice tho.

Oh, and I'm easy with wherever for our next meet-up. Anyone know if Beer Rebellion has moved into their new place yet? Just next door to their old place IIRC.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> omfg.. Me76 - (I've got the right person haven't I?)... just read this..  and sorry because it's probably not what you want to see (although I imagine you already know?)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheNorwoodForumWestNorwood/posts/260254460806727
> 
> ...


Yep, it isn't what I want to hear really, but hey, things change.  

Although, the landlady was all set for a leaving do on Saturday and pub to be closed from Monday, but apparently she was told yesterday that it isn't happening til the end of the month.  

We've known it was coming for a while.  I'll miss my local though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I've been to a few of the places along/around Streatham the last few months.
> 
> The Earl Ferrer's is a lovely back street boozer with supposedly good food, decent selection on the taps and great music.
> Pratt's and Payne could've been in Clapham or Balham (or Brixton ), full of the young and braying.
> ...



yeah I wouldn't mind trying The Earl Ferrer at some point.  We went into Pratt's and Paynes once but left again before ordering and went to a cafe instead.  Went to the Railway about 3 years ago for an NCT meet up.. it's v. v. popular on the Streatham Mums Network but I think they reserve a room for families and kids.

The Manor Arms also popular on SMN and again I went there for a kids' singing class.

Just _occasionally_ I'd like to go to a pub without the kids though..


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah I wouldn't mind trying The Earl Ferrer at some point.  We went into Pratt's and Paynes once but left again before ordering and went to a cafe instead.  Went to the Railway about 3 years ago for an NCT meet up.. it's v. v. popular on the Streatham Mums Network but I think they reserve a room for families and kids.
> 
> The Manor Arms also popular on SMN and again I went there for a kids' singing class.
> 
> Just _occasionally_ I'd like to go to a pub without the kids though..


There's always the Spoons up on Streatham Hill - Crown and Sceptre isn't it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 13, 2014)

Have I strayed into the Streatham thread by accident?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2014)

I did think this has gone a bit Streatham... although up here at Crown Point we have a Streatham post code.

(Me and quimcunx went to Manor Arms - not bad but a bit expensive - felt posh. I would like to go to the Earl Ferrer).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 13, 2014)

The Earl Ferrer does a good Sunday lunch.

That's all I have to contribute to a Streatham pub discussion, really, although I did go to an urban meetup in a Streatham pub once. Can't remember the name of the pub, though.  Streathamite organised it, iirc.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

BTW, anyone have a recommendation for a good bakery in the area? Preferrably Penge/Anerley, but willing to head to CP, SNorwood or Sydenham too. Not Dulwich tho. I want a place that does good bread and cake.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 13, 2014)

Blackbird Bakery?

Opposite Sainsburys in Upper Norwood.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Blackbird Bakery?


Ah yes, why did I not remember that? Cheers for reminding me.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> BTW, anyone have a recommendation for a good bakery in the area? Preferrably Penge/Anerley, but willing to head to CP, SNorwood or Sydenham too. Not Dulwich tho. I want a place that does good bread and cake.


The Penge Food Centre (PFC) opposite Sainsburies does lovely fresh Turkish bread.


----------



## pesh (Feb 13, 2014)

the Earl Ferrers is a great pub, was my local for years and i still pop in whenever i'm in the area.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

Maggot said:


> The Penge Food Centre (PFC) opposite Sainsburies does lovely fresh Turkish bread.


True, but I'm after more "rustic" stuff IYSWIM.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Ah yes, why did I not remember that? Cheers for reminding me.


There's one opposite sainsburys in CP too, funnily enough.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Beckenham eh? Only question is where. Jolly Woodman is too far up its own jacksie. Anywhere near Beckenham Junction station is a big fat no. The Coach and Horses isn't too bad? The George is meh.
> 
> Can you tell I'm not a huge fan of Beckenham?


Out of interest, what's up with the Jolly Woodman lately? Was a teenage pub for me, and was pretty basic back then - beer, a dart board and some scrappy tables and not much else. Pretty relaxed with licensing hours and laws. 

Sergeant Bob Crier from The Bill used to regularly drink drive there on his silly Honda Goldwing, along with other 'stars' from that programme. My parents now drink in the George, which I find baffling as they're not into incense, tie dye clothing and All About Eve, which used to be compulsory when I was 17.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Out of interest, what's up with the Jolly Woodman lately? Was a teenage pub for me, and was pretty basic back then - beer, a dart board and some scrappy tables and not much else. Pretty relaxed with licensing hours and laws.
> 
> Sergeant Bob Crier from The Bill used to regularly drink drive there on his silly Honda Goldwing, along with other 'stars' from that programme. My parents now drink in the George, which I find baffling as they're not into incense, tie dye clothing and All About Eve, which used to be compulsory when I was 17.


I dunno really, I only first went there about a year ago. They do good beer and decent food, but the crowd seems a bit too local if you know what I mean; my father in law lives down the road, and even as gregarious as he is he finds it hard to crack the code there. It's not bad as such. Just a tiny bit up itself IMHO.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2014)

That rings bells, there was always a split between drinkers there and the Oak Hill. The Woodman isn't exactly a big pub, you can spill a pint and hit someone the other side of the room, so I guess that makes it a bit local drinks for local people.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 13, 2014)

the  Cake shop Sydenham does some good bread.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> There's one opposite sainsburys in CP too, funnily enough.


That's the one I meant...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> That rings bells, there was always a split between drinkers there and the Oak Hill. The Woodman isn't exactly a big pub, you can spill a pint and hit someone the other side of the room, so I guess that makes it a bit local drinks for local people.


I've only walked past the Oak Hill, keep meaning to pop in but haven't been down those parts for a while. Online reviews suggests it's full of thugs and cokeheads  sounds like I'd fit right in (neither a thug nor a coke-fiend, but I do like a rough boozer once in a while).


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2014)

TruXta said:


> BTW, anyone have a recommendation for a good bakery in the area? Preferrably Penge/Anerley, but willing to head to CP, SNorwood or Sydenham too. Not Dulwich tho. I want a place that does good bread and cake.


There's also the CP farmers' market on a Saturday morning. Lots of bread and cakes in evidence there, at a price obviously.

I've actually started getting quite into the farmers' market now, mostly for veg and the odd bit of fish. I've had some great fruit and veg from there.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes - the food market has brilliant bread. In fact, since it's currently not raining, I'm heading there a bit later for that very purpose. Last time, I ate a whole loaf in one sitting, it was so lovely.


----------



## Kerensky (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I've only walked past the Oak Hill, keep meaning to pop in but haven't been down those parts for a while. Online reviews suggests it's full of thugs and cokeheads  sounds like I'd fit right in (neither a thug nor a coke-fiend, but I do like a rough boozer once in a while).



The CokeHill is now closed .... but supposedly re-opening in June under the same management team as The Jolly.
Rumours suggest there'll be a large gasto area..... but don't shoot the messenger if it doesn't happen.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

CokeHill  thanks for the info Kerensky


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 19, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> I've had some great fruit and veg from there.


 
We get all our fruit and veg from the farmers market in CP.  it's all good stuff in my experience.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 21, 2014)

So who is organising next drinks? And is it gonna be deep deep south? Or another excursion to Beer Rebellion?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> So who is organising next drinks? And is it gonna be deep deep south? Or another excursion to Beer Rebellion?


You're edging close to volunteering IMO.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 22, 2014)

lets go deep deep south but let it be on the train line to forest hill


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2014)

Norwood junction is on the line from Forest hill. I believe that Yeha Noha is open in the evenings, which is a kind of alternative bar. But there are no decent pubs round there, if that turns out to be no good.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2014)

there's always the Anerley Arms.  quiet, well lit, cheap, unpretentious...


----------



## oryx (Feb 22, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Norwood junction is on the line from Forest hill. I believe that Yeha Noha is open in the evenings, which is a kind of alternative bar. But there are no decent pubs round there, if that turns out to be no good.



You mean you don't like the Jolly Sailor? 

Up for this if on the orange line - date dependent.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 22, 2014)

So suggestions so far are:
Beckenham or Bromley Maggot TruXta  - more details on either pubs please
Beer Rebellion
Anerley Arms
Or something on the Orange line - Could go to the big weatherspoons in Forest Hill 
Ship - South Norwood


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2014)

oryx said:


> You mean you don't like the Jolly Sailor?
> 
> Up for this if on the orange line - date dependent.


No! Actually, I'd forgotten about the Ship, which was the only decent pub in South Norwood, went downhill, but has recently been revived and should be supported.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll add the ship to the list.

Both Ship and Anerley arms are on the orange line


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is the Ship http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/14/14749/Ship/South_Norwood

The more I think about it, the more I think I should promote this. There have been loads of pubs closing round there in the last few years - the fact that someone is trying to change the fortunes of this one is a postive and should be supported. However, I've not been there since it reopened/was taken over so it's not a personal recommendation really.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2014)

There's always the Norwood Hotel which we were going to do but by the time we get there it will be The Great North Wood and gastro-pub territory.

I also really liked The White Hart actually.

Would quite like to go to The Ship too or the Anerley Arms, and obv I'm a big fan of Beer Rebellion.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm easy either way.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 22, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I'm easy either way.


we know


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2014)

I am currently just touting for pubs which are on the 410 bus route 

So, any pub in South Norwood will do me, or, further south, the Builders Arms (we had an urban meet in there before) or the Glamorgan on Cherry Orchard Road. If we are going north from there (and I know that folks prefer to do so....), then any pub in the Crystal Palace triangle will do me. So, Westow House, Grape and Grain, Sparrowhawk, Albert, White Hart, Alma. Can't think of any others off the top of the head.  

Any of those would suit me. 

Of course, you will go for somewhere completely different, and choose a date which I can't make


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2014)

That's the law innit.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 23, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am currently just touting for pubs which are on the 410 bus route
> 
> So, any pub in South Norwood will do me, or, further south, the Builders Arms (we had an urban meet in there before) or the Glamorgan on Cherry Orchard Road. If we are going north from there (and I know that folks prefer to do so....), then any pub in the Crystal Palace triangle will do me. So, Westow House, Grape and Grain, Sparrowhawk, Albert, White Hart, Alma. Can't think of any others off the top of the head.
> 
> ...


I will go to a pub on the 410 purely because it's one of those little hopper buses which I love

now if there are any pubs on the 356 bus route....even better


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I will go to a pub on the 410 purely because it's one of those little hopper buses which I love
> 
> now if there are any pubs on the 356 bus route....even better


There's a few up in Sydenham and Forest Hill for sure. And one stop is named after a pub - the Pawleyne Arms. I wouldn't maybe recommend that one for a meet-up tho.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 23, 2014)

I went past that one on my first exploratory trip on the 356 to find out where it went (to a lay-by in Shirley if there's anyone wants to know)


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok - as Maggot  hasn't elaborated on the beckenham or Bromley, I suggest:

Anerley Arms - March drinks
The Great North Wood  - April drinks
The Ship - May drinks
Beer Rebellion - June drinks


SORTED


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Anerley Arms it is then. Another poll for the date? No, this is not me volunteering


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Anerley Arms it is then. Another poll for the date? No, this is not me volunteering



I'll do a date poll.

Keep your eye out for good pub gardens in the summer


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I'll do a date poll.
> 
> Keep your eye out for good pub gardens in the summer


Excellent, I look forward to not being invited again.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> Excellent, I look forward to not being invited again.



oh no - do I have to do the list of possible people coming along in which I will undoubtedly forget some key person who has turned up for every drinks so far and will be deeply offended if I forget them?


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> oh no - do I have to do the list of possible people coming along in which I will undoubtedly forget some key person who has turned up for every drinks so far and will be deeply offended if I forget them?


Yes you do.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 25, 2014)

There is no way of not offending people  boohoo 

I think tag 2 people and they each have to tag 2 more people.  Sort of chain letter style. That way we can collectively insult _pH_ by all forgetting to tag him, which I think will be far more effective.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

As summer comes, we might have to do weekend picnics in the park, with optional booze, food, children, games and kites.


----------



## oryx (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I'll do a date poll.
> 
> Keep your eye out for good pub gardens in the summer



The Dolphin in Sydenham has, allegedly, a nice garden.

Disclaimer - I've never been since the refurb.

The Dulwich Wood House also has a nice garden but it's on the pricey side (and if we went and if it rained and we had to go indoors - its refurb a few years ago eliminated any character whatsoever from the pub ).


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

oryx said:


> The Dolphin in Sydenham has, allegedly, a nice garden.
> 
> Disclaimer - I've never been since the refurb.
> 
> The Dulwich Wood House also has a nice garden but it's on the pricey side (and if we went and if it rained and we had to go indoors - its refurb a few years ago eliminated any character whatsoever from the pub ).


We did the dolphin this month. Nice pub. Didn't see the garden.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Ok - as Maggot  hasn't elaborated on the beckenham or Bromley, I suggest:
> 
> Anerley Arms - March drinks
> The Great North Wood  - April drinks
> ...


And you haven't replied to my PMs  


I don't really know the Beckenham pubs, that's more TruXta 's dept (I notice you haven't blamed him)

As for Bromley, my favourite ones are The Bricklayers Arms on Mason's Hill - a good old-fashioned pub with Shepherd Neame beers, and the Partridge by Market Square, which is a Fullers pub. The Barrel and Horn nearby does great beers but I tend to feel a bit old in there. 

All are less than 10 minutes walk from Bromley South.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Maggot said:


> And you haven't replied to my PMs
> 
> 
> I don't really know the Beckenham pubs, that's more TruXta 's dept (I notice you haven't blamed him)
> ...



Will reply to pms 

Ok - TruXta  -sort out a Beckenham suggestion!

Any of the bromley ones have a good garden - shall I put that down for May?


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> There is no way of not offending people  boohoo
> 
> I think tag 2 people and they each have to tag 2 more people.  Sort of chain letter style. That way we can collectively insult _pH_ by all forgetting to tag him, which I think will be far more effective.


It's almost like you don't love me no more


----------



## Maggot (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Will reply to pms
> 
> Ok - TruXta  -sort out a Beckenham suggestion!
> 
> Any of the bromley ones have a good garden - shall I put that down for May?


None of them have a good garden, which is surprising given how much green space is around there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 25, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> It's almost like you don't love me no more



Oi... I did all the guilty kitten pictures last time and you never bloody came to the pub!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Will reply to pms
> 
> Ok - TruXta  -sort out a Beckenham suggestion!
> 
> Any of the bromley ones have a good garden - shall I put that down for May?


I can only think that it would have to the Jolly Woodman, or the Coach and Horses. If it's a bigger group one might want to look at the George. Of these the JW is by far the better pub, also the smallest and least accessible.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2014)

Updated list:

Anerley Arms, Anerley - March drinks
The Great North Wood, West Norwood - April drinks
The Bricklayers Arms, Bromley- May drinks
The Ship, South Norwood - June drinks
Beer Rebellion, Gypsy Hill - July drinks


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2014)

Dates?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Was wondering if different people could take charge of organising date poll and location/travel details...so:

Anerley Arms, Anerley - March drinks el-ahrairah 
The Great North Wood, West Norwood - April drinks (I'll sort out this one)
The Bricklayers Arms, Bromley- May drinks Maggot 
The Ship, South Norwood - June drinks - Guineveretoo 
Beer Rebellion, Gypsy Hill - July drinks (Will figure who closer to the time!)


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2014)

a little far out for some of you, but I just had my first appt at a pretty decent dentist in forest hill. It can be hard to find a dentist taking on NHS adults if you're not exempt from fees, so thought i'd share.

It's called "dentistry for you" which seemed a bit odd, and it's in a fairly low budget premises upstairs above shops next to the station, but it's got a comfy waiting room , the actual equipment etc is all modern and all the staff i met seemed lovely - the dentist i saw, particularly so.  It's also open til 8pm mon-thurs, til 6pm friday and on saturday mornings.

The one downside is that they charge for hygienist treatment as non NHS (£49!), but they avoided lots of opportunities to make money out of me and I do have some sympathy, because NHS reimbursement for dentists is pretty shit. Anyway the 'private hygienist' thing seems to be really widespread, so I'm still pretty happy to have found this place.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 27, 2014)

Is there anywhere that does nhs hygienists? I'd like to know if so and how much does it cost? I've only ever come across the £40 variety, which is why i've not seen one in years.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Is there anywhere that does nhs hygienists? I'd like to know if so and how much does it cost? I've only ever come across the £40 variety, which is why i've not seen one in years.


nhs says:



> There are three standard charges for all NHS dental treatments:
> 
> 
> *Band 1 course of treatment – £18.00This covers an examination, diagnosis (including X-rays), advice on how to prevent future problems, a scale and polish if needed, and application of fluoride varnish or fissure sealant.*
> ...




*
So, if the dentist says you need it, it should be included.  but reading lots of posts on forums and reviews of surgeries, it seems like charging for hygenist treatment is more or less standard.*


----------



## boohoo (Mar 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah do ya want to organise the March drinks or shall I get someone else to do it?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> el-ahrairah do ya want to organise the March drinks or shall I get someone else to do it?


 
sorry, i missed this.  i will give it a go.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Quiet around here......


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2014)

please go and vote on when you want to drink 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...drinks-march-the-anerley-arms-anerley.321292/


----------



## boohoo (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok - lets dig deep and buy a penthouse flat in the Norwood Grove Mansion:

http://www.abodelondon.co.uk/site/go/viewParticulars?propertyID=267634


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Ok - lets dig deep and buy a penthouse flat in the Norwood Grove Mansion:
> 
> http://www.abodelondon.co.uk/site/go/viewParticulars?propertyID=267634





srsly?  they are turning the building in to private flats?

at present, i'd say the "communal grounds" are a bit more communal than buyers might expect.

how long before the new owners complain about the general public using the park?  and want the public bogs round the back closing and so on?

and how much of the park is going to get fenced off to provide a garden for the flat dwellers?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 13, 2014)

Puddy_Tat There is also a nursery in the bottom of the building. I'm not sure it is worth the money - view must be good though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2014)

last time i was there there was loads of building work going on.  i'm disappointed to find that it was for turning into private flats


----------



## colacubes (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh that's shit.  I was there a couple of weekend's ago and also wondering what was going on.  Flats is


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 18, 2014)

boohoo said:


> The Great North Wood, West Norwood - April drinks (I'll sort out this one)


Get on with it then, it's nearly April.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 18, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> Get on with it then, it's nearly April.


ALRIGHT BOSSY BOOTS!


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 18, 2014)

STILL no thread! *drums fingers*


----------



## Manter (Mar 18, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Ok - lets dig deep and buy a penthouse flat in the Norwood Grove Mansion:
> 
> http://www.abodelondon.co.uk/site/go/viewParticulars?propertyID=267634


they didn't spend any of the anticipated purchase price on that website, did they?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 19, 2014)

It's here - the next drinks thread!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ril-the-great-north-wood-west-norwood.321876/


----------



## boohoo (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Christopher Wren Steeple to be found in Sydenham:

http://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/201...-city-of-london-church-steeple-in-sth-london/


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Was wondering if different people could take charge of organising date poll and location/travel details...so:
> 
> Anerley Arms, Anerley - March drinks el-ahrairah
> The Great North Wood, West Norwood - April drinks (I'll sort out this one)
> ...


May drinks thread started: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-east-london-drinks-bricklayers-arms-bromley.322816/


----------



## boohoo (Apr 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Updated list:
> 
> The Bricklayers Arms, Bromley- May drinks - Maggot
> The Ship, South Norwood - June drinks - Guineveretoo
> Great North Wood Pub, West Norwood - July drinks



Me and Miss-Shelf think a Penge drinks would be a good idea. And possibly Beckenham 

I also went for Sunday lunch at the Conquering Hero. It has a large garden and space for kids to play (and they are family friendly). Food was good.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Me and Miss-Shelf think a Penge drinks would be a good idea. And possibly Beckenham
> 
> I also went for Sunday lunch at the Conquering Hero. It has a large garden and space for kids to play (and they are family friendly). Food was good.


yes please penge and beckenham - I am basically scoping out south london looking for the next place to move to so if south london drinks crew can oblige then I'm happy


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Me and Miss-Shelf think a Penge drinks would be a good idea. And possibly Beckenham
> 
> I also went for Sunday lunch at the Conquering Hero. It has a large garden and space for kids to play (and they are family friendly). Food was good.


I agree that both Penge and Beckenham are good ideas. 

In fact, we could do a Penge one instead of the South Norwood pub, which I still haven't been to, but which is looking pretty run down from the outside.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 20, 2014)

I was sneakily looking forward to the south norwood one


----------



## boohoo (Apr 20, 2014)

well maybe if we found a penge place with an outside space, we could swap it with the South Norwood drinks.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> well maybe if we found a penge place with an outside space, we could swap it with the South Norwood drinks.


We did a Penge drinks once - we went to the Bridge House not long after it opened/re-opened.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 21, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> We did a Penge drinks once - we went to the Bridge House not long after it opened/re-opened.



Was it any good?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Was it any good?


Yes. It was a really nice pub (I have no idea if it is still run by the same people), and, as always at an Urban meet, lots of lovely people.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 28, 2014)

http://madammiaow.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/class-war-comes-to-penge-ian-bone.html

hurray, finally a local candidate i can happily vote for.


----------



## youngian (May 2, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes. It was a really nice pub (I have no idea if it is still run by the same people), and, as always at an Urban meet, lots of lovely people.


 I like the odd late evening pint and its my nearest pub but it seems close at about 9.30pm and they're not very polite about if you happen to venture in at that time either. Prices are also steep. The Pawleyne Arms has picked up since changing hands as the new landlady seems to know a few good bands. The old guy before seemed to be in a permenant state of depression and the pub reflected that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 2, 2014)

I will admit that I've not been to the Bridge House for years. 

I've only been to the Pawleyne Arms once, even longer ago, and didn't stay! It'd be good to try it again, if it's got a different landlord.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 3, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I've only been to the Pawleyne Arms once, even longer ago, and didn't stay! It'd be good to try it again, if it's got a different landlord.


its on the 356 bus route from mine - I'm in


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> http://madammiaow.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/class-war-comes-to-penge-ian-bone.html
> 
> hurray, finally a local candidate i can happily vote for.


Anarchist Ian Bone is standing in Lewisham West and Penge in 2015.

Arent they two different wards? ETA: Seems not http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewisham_West_and_Penge_(UK_Parliament_constituency)
"Following the adoption of this part of the Boundary Commission's Fifth Periodic Review of Westminster constituencies this new constituency was born with electoral wards from the London Boroughs of Bromley and Lewisham — the greater electorate and area is in the latter. It was contested for the first time in the 2010 general election"


----------



## boohoo (May 20, 2014)

Ok, Lets update the drinks list:

The Ship, South Norwood - June drinks - Guineveretoo

I'm going to change this to:
The Great North Wood, West Norwood - July drinks - gaijingirl ?

I was also thinking another visit to the Conquering Hero at Crown Point (or actually technically it's the old hamlet of Copgate) as they have a great big garden and a fair amount of it is undercover. (or perhaps we could save that for a weekend - they do good food!)

Penge, September drinks - Any volunteers
Crystal Palace, October drinks - Any volunteers?

Big thanks to those who have organised so far!


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 20, 2014)

Is the Penge one going to be at the Bridge House, as suggested elsewhere?


----------



## boohoo (May 20, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is the Penge one going to be at the Bridge House, as suggested elsewhere?



That sounds like a good idea.

Any ideas on a Crystal Palace pub?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> That sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Any ideas on a Crystal Palace pub?



Hmm

We have already had Urban meets in the White Hart and the Alma (in fact, there were a couple of Offlines in the Alma). They both put a lot of emphasis on food, and claim to be quite good at that. The White Hart has a pub quiz, so we would need to avoid that.

I would have said the Grape and Grain, but it has lost its way a bit recently, and doesn't do decent food.

We have also previously had an Urban meet in Westow House (my first, in fact).  It's quite a big pub, so there should be room for us, although it gets really busy at weekends.

Maybe we should go to the Grape and Grain while it is still a real ale pub - apparently, it has been bought by Wetherspoons.

Or, the Albert, which is an odd little pub which remains ungastropubbed.

HTH


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is the Penge one going to be at the Bridge House, as suggested elsewhere?


good idea!


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2014)

yeah, not the alma.  i used to dj there when we did offline and they made us turn the sound down so low you could have a chat over the band!


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> yeah, not the alma.  i used to dj there when we did offline and they made us turn the sound down so low you could have a chat over the band!



True fact.  I think the vibe is even shitter these days as well :/


----------



## RubyToogood (May 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> yeah, not the alma.  i used to dj there when we did offline and they made us turn the sound down so low you could have a chat over the band!


It's changed hands and is a completely different pub these days, very swish with expensive food.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> It's changed hands and is a completely different pub these days, very swish with expensive food.



they;ve also taken out all the attractive old glass panels.  modern pub twats.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> yeah, not the alma.  i used to dj there when we did offline and they made us turn the sound down so low you could have a chat over the band!


Probably for the best. I've heard you DJ.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 21, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> Probably for the best. I've heard you DJ.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


>



LUV U REALLY XXX


----------



## Maggot (May 26, 2014)

Where the name Penge comes from



> There’s a good reason why Penge in south London sounds odd to the modern ear. It’s one of the very few places in London whose name is thought to have Celtic (pre-Roman) origins, from _penceat_, meaning ‘tree hill’. Nearly all other area names are derived from Germanic Anglo-Saxon languages, or from later times. Brent is another Celtic example, although it doesn’t sound nearly so hilarious. _Source: The London Encyclopaedia and other texts_


----------



## Maggot (May 27, 2014)

Sydenham Festival starts on 5th July.

http://sydenhamartsfestival.co.uk/2014/


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 27, 2014)

The South Norwood Community Festival (which was the last day of the South Norwood Arts Festival last year, so I am assuming that will be the case again) is on Sunday 6 July.

http://www.southnorwood.net/images/sncf_sponsor_info_pack.pdf


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 27, 2014)

The (much bigger) Crystal Palace Festival is from 26th to 29th June, and includes all sorts of stuff, including the festival itself which is now in Westow Park. 

http://crystalpalacefestival.org/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2014)

Fatal stabbing in Wells Park Road last night - road still closed today...
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/b...denham_named_locally_as__Yardz_/#commentsList
newshopper dont print his real name, seem to revel in his nickname being yardz. I think his name was James... ETA: James Hunter
Better report from the mirror
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/pictured-teenager-stabbed-death-london-3634122


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 1, 2014)

RIP young man and condolences to your family and friends


----------



## ska invita (Jun 3, 2014)

according to several reports he stepped in to try and stop a fight between two others, and got caught in the middle of it. tragic


----------



## boohoo (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting article about the development of housing in Harold Road in Upper Norwood:

http://www.norwoodsociety.co.uk/articles/113-100-years-of-harold-road.html


----------



## boohoo (Jun 10, 2014)

And a Croydon Heritage Festival for those who live in Croydon


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 10, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> The South Norwood Community Festival (which was the last day of the South Norwood Arts Festival last year, so I am assuming that will be the case again) is on Sunday 6 July.
> 
> http://www.southnorwood.net/images/sncf_sponsor_info_pack.pdf


It turns out that this is nothing to do with the South Norwood Arts Festival. That one has its finale on 20 July, on Woodside Green. So two local festivals with music and beer and stuff in one month!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2014)

Anybody else coming to the South Norwood drinks tomorrow night?  See other thread.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2014)

This should be a link to the thread about the South Norwood drinks tonight. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-east-london-drinks-in-june-in-south-norwood.323844/

Anyone else wanna join us?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 23, 2014)

CP festival this weekend - if the weather is good it should be a great day out.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 23, 2014)

Let's hope so! It's actually over several days, although the main festival is on the Saturday. I have a board outside my house advertising it, because they are doing lots of free things for kids this year. 

Details are on this link, hopefully.

http://crystalpalacefestival.org/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 24, 2014)

rain forecast hopefully they get it wrong as usual....


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2014)

A depressing sign of house price rise in the area - a flat where I live seems to have sold for around the £280,000 price - I know the one above me , last year sold for around £180,000 - that one massive increase. It is a nice place but they come with their own problems (storage bloody heaters and balconies that need replacing) and bathroom/kitchens which are tiny.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2014)

Fabulous thread about the Croydon Canal: 

http://sydenham.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1689


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2014)

List of events for the Sydenham Arts Festival:

http://sydenhamartsfestival.co.uk/2...FestivalGeneral&dm_i=402,2LUIW,C7HOJW,9IPI5,1


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 7, 2014)

And here is a list of events in the South Norwood Arts Festival, which launches today with a comedy evening at Stanley Halls, in fact. 

http://www.peopleforportlandroad.org.uk/images/online_program_snaf_2014.pdf


----------



## boohoo (Jul 23, 2014)

And a Croydon canal slide show: 
http://www.slideshare.net/foresthill/croydon-canal-talk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 23, 2014)

Just read on facebook that the Antic chain, which runs several pubs in South London (including Westow House, East Dulwich Tavern, The Tiger in Camberwell, http://anticlondon.com/) have taken over the Goldsmiths pub in Penge. This has got to be good news, as it was not being well run, but is an interesting building.  Perhaps, once it is open (the facebook posting says it will be a while, but that it might be open at weekends while they are refurbishing it), we can have an urban meet there.

Anyone close enough to check it out?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2014)

i will keep an eye on it.  Antic are fucking pricks though.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 23, 2014)

I'll keep an eye out - could be a great boozer under the right management.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 23, 2014)

overlapping posts!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 24, 2014)

Antic's pubs are pretty good on the whole, despite their being pricks. They were supposed to be doing the one on the roundabout near Sydenham Station but it looks like nothing is happening there at the moment.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2014)

Boohoo and I went to a lovely little restaurant called angels in Penge. Kebabish. Yummy food and lovely staff. They deserve your business. They also do take away.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok.  At the bottom of Crystal Palace Park road just opposite the odd slightly derelict-looking modernist building where the ambulances hang out, there's a fence at street level.  Behind that fence seems to be the grounds of what grinder said (fence was too high for me to see) looked like  the back of a boarded up workhouse or similar.   Anyone know what it is?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 4, 2014)

dunno, i'll have a look sometime.  does the fence look easy to get over?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> dunno, i'll have a look sometime.  does the fence look easy to get over?


it's about 6ft.  vertical wood planks.  fairly old.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> it's about 6ft.  vertical wood planks.  fairly old.


actually, looking on streetview there's a gate and a pathway.  private property, though, i think.  It's a huge piece of land.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2014)

so can anyone recommend an Indian takeaway in the area?  a good one, not an average one!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so can anyone recommend an Indian takeaway in the area?  a good one, not an average one!



Millenium Tandoori on Sydenham Road is good. They won some sort of best in London award a couple of years ago - I don't know if it's that good but it is nice, and pretty cheap. Barakah is pretty good too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2014)

we're trying yak and yeti in crystal palace.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> we're trying yak and yeti in crystal palace.



It's definitely got the best name around. I tried it once and it was pretty good iirc, although it's a bit more expensive than the others I mentioned which is why I don't normally go there.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> we're trying yak and yeti in crystal palace.


Out of the ones up here on the peaks, Y&Y and Gurkha Cottage are the two I would go with. I don't have that many curries though


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Out of the ones up here on the peaks, Y&Y and Gurkha Cottage are the two I would go with. I don't have that many curries though


I heard that Gurkha Cottage has gone downhill since they changed owners. I haven't been there recently myself.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2014)

its very nice.  and even the missus likes it, and she's even harder to please than i am.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 1, 2014)

The best one in the area is Indian Dining Club on Gipsy Road. Expensive but worth it!


----------



## oryx (Sep 1, 2014)

We always used to like the Shelina on Church Road. IIRC it's takeaway & delivery only, no sit-down.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 1, 2014)

Urban south east London curry evening?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 1, 2014)

oryx said:


> We always used to like the Shelina on Church Road. IIRC it's takeaway & delivery only, no sit-down.


It's crap now.


----------



## oryx (Sep 1, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> It's crap now.



 it is a while......it used to be so good!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Urban south east London curry evening?



Ooh yes please!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 2, 2014)

Would the Indian Dining Club be too expensive for folks for this? It has a "club room" downstairs, which can be booked by parties, if there were loads of us. I really think it is worth the money. I took a friend there recently who thanked me for letting him know of the existence of such a good restaurant.

http://www.indiandiningclub.com/

And it is opposite the Paxton which is a decent size pub which sells proper beer and decent wine, so we could decant there afterwards.  http://www.thepaxtongipsyhill.com/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Would the Indian Dining Club be too expensive for folks for this? It has a "club room" downstairs, which can be booked by parties, if there were loads of us. I really think it is worth the money. I took a friend there recently who thanked me for letting him know of the existence of such a good restaurant.
> 
> http://www.indiandiningclub.com/
> 
> And it is opposite the Paxton which is a decent size pub which sells proper beer and decent wine, so we could decant there afterwards.  http://www.thepaxtongipsyhill.com/


 
Looks good to me - it doesn't look unreasonably expensive to me. There are plenty of mains for £6-7, I'm not sure you'd get a huge amount cheaper than that elsewhere.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 2, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Would the Indian Dining Club be too expensive for folks for this? It has a "club room" downstairs, which can be booked by parties, if there were loads of us. I really think it is worth the money. I took a friend there recently who thanked me for letting him know of the existence of such a good restaurant.
> 
> http://www.indiandiningclub.com/
> 
> And it is opposite the Paxton which is a decent size pub which sells proper beer and decent wine, so we could decant there afterwards.  http://www.thepaxtongipsyhill.com/



Looks fine - Lets find out what it would take to book a club room and maybe organise something for christmas or do people want something sooner?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Looks fine - Lets find out what it would take to book a club room and maybe organise something for christmas or do people want something sooner?


 
I'd assume there'll be the usual Khan's Christmas meet so maybe two around that time might be a bit much.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 2, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd assume there'll be the usual Khan's Christmas meet so maybe two around that time might be a bit much.



We could start an offshoot!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 2, 2014)

I think we should do it sooner, and not try and compete with the Khan's Christmas Curry. 

Who will contact them to check it out?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 2, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I heard that Gurkha Cottage has gone downhill since they changed owners. I haven't been there recently myself.



Yeah - this is the case sadly, a shadow of its former self.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 2, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Would the Indian Dining Club be too expensive for folks for this? It has a "club room" downstairs, which can be booked by parties, if there were loads of us. I really think it is worth the money. I took a friend there recently who thanked me for letting him know of the existence of such a good restaurant.
> 
> http://www.indiandiningclub.com/
> 
> And it is opposite the Paxton which is a decent size pub which sells proper beer and decent wine, so we could decant there afterwards.  http://www.thepaxtongipsyhill.com/



Been on about trying that for ages, heard very good things about it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 2, 2014)

It really is my favourite Indian restaurant, and everyone I take there likes it, including vegan friends, although it is not a vegetarian restaurant.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah  I've been there,  it was very nice.  It is also walking distance from our house.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 4, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think we should do it sooner, and not try and compete with the Khan's Christmas Curry.
> 
> Who will contact them to check it out?



If you have time, do you want to find out about room hire. I can start a thread  (probably next week) about a curry


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> If you have time, do you want to find out about room hire. I can start a thread  (probably next week) about a curry


Sorry - I don't have time at the moment. 

Am panicking about everything I have to do before I go away in a couple of days.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah  I've been there,  it was very nice.  It is also walking distance from our house.



Can you check it out, and post on here so we can get going with a date thread?


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Can you check it out, and post on here so we can get going with a date thread?


Do you mean about room hire?  I can give em a call later.  How many do you normally get?  10?

When we went there we got the room at the bottom for my mate's birthday and there was probably about that number.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2014)

tommers said:


> Do you mean about room hire?  I can give em a call later.  How many do you normally get?  10?
> 
> When we went there we got the room at the bottom for my mate's birthday and there was probably about that number.


There's usually between 10 and 20, but I suspect a few more will come if it's a curry. Ask how many people the "club room" can take, just in case.

Also ask if there are dates already booked, and even ask if we can provisionally book a few dates while we confirm which one we want.

Also ask if they need us to pre-order if we do get 20+ people.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 4, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Sorry - I don't have time at the moment.
> 
> Am panicking about everything I have to do before I go away in a couple of days.



Good luck with all you need to get done.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Good luck with all you need to get done.


Thanks. There is another thread about some of it, in fact


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 8, 2014)

Got a curry from the Indian Dining Club on Sunday - have to say it wasn't a great experience.  Starters tasted really nice and you could tell they were a mark above the usual standard. But mains were disappointing, really disappointing. TBH it tasted like something we might of made at home, good quality meat but the curry / flavours were far too simple and boring. Gutted. You pay a lot for it too!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 8, 2014)

What a shame! Tell them your disappointment? Is it worth trying again?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 8, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> TBH it tasted like something we might *of* made at home,


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm tempted to try again as so many people recommended it, perhaps I chose the two dishes that are a bit meh (Papri Ma Ghosh and Dansak Chicken).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 9, 2014)

So, tommers - did you speak to them? Is it time to start a new thread with a date poll, or just to pick a date and tell people?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Oops, double post. Damn iPhone and rubbish connection!


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> So, tommers - did you speak to them? Is it time to start a new thread with a date poll, or just to pick a date and tell people?


No I haven't.  Give me a sec.


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2014)

They're not answering the phone so I've used their contact form.


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2014)

The site says the club room can hold up to 25.


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2014)

This is their response:



> Thank you for your email - The Club Room holds 16-18 comfortably around one big table.
> Above this it is becomes a bit of a squash on one table, and we tend to 'split' the table, and set up two smaller tables, or spill over into the bar area of the private room. A group of 19-21 people is the hardest size to fit comfortably, although if you do end up at 20, we can work out how to fit you all in.
> 
> As far as availability is concerned, we are booked up this weekend (September 12-13th) and the following Friday (September 19th). After this we have good availability, as most of our regulars have just returned from their summer holidays and haven't started thinking about autumn just yet, although we usually start filling up in November/December.
> ...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 11, 2014)

tommers said:


> This is their response:


Sounds good to me. 

What do others think?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2014)

sounds good to me too. 

Crispy has that brilliant form he made for Khans.. I expect it's adaptable for this place if someone has time to do it so that we can use the regular menu (as opposed to a pared down one) and pre-order?

Or maybe it's just easier to go for a set menu so people can be more flexible.  I always feel a bit sad (as a veggie) as they tend towards the less adventurous stuff.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 11, 2014)

thanks for doing this tommers 

set menu means not having to think about stuff which I like (and yes veggie stuff can be left behind a bit)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm happy either way, but I've no idea how good the veggie set menu would be. 

The best meal I had at Khans was last Christmas when someone who had ordered in advance couldn't make it, so I had their meal. It was fun because I didn't know what to expect, and I had stuff I would not normally have ordered.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 12, 2014)

Will someone start a new thread, so we can get people to commit to this?  I think we should pick a date and book that room.  I reckon we could fill it.

My suggestion would be for either Friday 3 or Friday 10 October.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 18, 2014)

If no-one else will start a new thread, I will 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-east-london-curry-date.327497/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 22, 2014)

does anyone fancy joining a food buying club?  my girlfriend has just got a cash and carry card and is keen to spread the cheapness.  pm me if you're intersted


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2014)

Beer Rebellion closed today. 

It's opening again  in a couple of weeks in a new venue.


----------



## keithy (Sep 29, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Beer Rebellion closed today.
> 
> It's opening again  in a couple of weeks in a new venue.



Isn't it just moving next door?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2014)

keithy said:


> Isn't it just moving next door?


2 doors away.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2014)

That pub in South Norwood we went to - the one that had no cask ale, ran out of white wine, and had an out of order Ladies - has been sold off by its owner, along with another South Norwood pub nearby. I guess they were not interested in trying to make a go of it. It's a shame, because the local community were trying to adopt it - Captain Sensible played in there recently after the opening of the community garden they named after him, and the gardeners were using it for refreshment.  Anyway, it's gone, and is not expected to continue as a pub.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2014)

I won't miss it. There are loads of other pubs around there.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 2, 2014)

Guineveretoo  - the ship? That's a shame. It is part of the local history.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Guineveretoo  - the ship? That's a shame. It is part of the local history.



Yes, the ship. The other one is the port manor.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I won't miss it. There are loads of other pubs around there.



It used to be the only decent pub in South Norwood!


----------



## boohoo (Oct 2, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, the ship. The other one is the port manor.



That is a shame. Still it's hardly the first time that historic pubs get removed to be replaced by housing.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 21, 2014)

So when's our next drinks? Penge is it? I think we should maybe have a separate drinks and curry thread?


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> It used to be the only decent pub in South Norwood!


What is the best pub in South Norwood now? Wetherspoons?

I'm  currently a temporary resident of Albert Rd and apart from contributing to traffic congestion I haven't had the time to check out the area properly yet.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 22, 2014)

Mapped said:


> What is the best pub in South Norwood now? Wetherspoons?
> 
> I'm  currently a temporary resident of Albert Rd and apart from contributing to traffic congestion I haven't had the time to check out the area properly yet.


Hmm. 

If you like CPFC, you've got the Alliance and the Cherry Tree. I've not been to the Jolly Sailor for about 12 years. Wetherspoons is a typical wetherspoons. 

Yeha Noha at the station sells alcohol, and can get popular in the early evening, but it's not a pub. 

Dire choices, I fear.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Hmm.
> 
> If you like CPFC, you've got the Alliance and the Cherry Tree. I've not been to the Jolly Sailor for about 12 years. Wetherspoons is a typical wetherspoons.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, confirmed my suspicions. I think we'll go exploring further afield. 

I used to support CPFC when I was a kid living in Purley in the late 80's early 90's. I've noticed the Palace colours about the place. 

There seems to be a barber price war going on in the area. I've not paid £6 for a haircut since the 90's, seems to be the going rate in the S Norwood area, got a decent cut too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't noticed that about the barbers, but why would I? 

If you are looking for pubs, your best bet is probably to get on a bus to Crystal Palace, where there are plenty of pubs, bars, cafes etc.  Or, get a bus the other way, and check out the Builders Arms, which is the best pub nearby, I reckon. It is a fullers pub and has a garden. http://buildersarmscroydon.co.uk/


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2014)

That fullers pub looks good I'll definitely check that out. I'm currently looking for/applying for jobs, which I like to do on my laptop in the pub with a pint.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 28, 2014)

the tories are trying to close the public toilets in penge. please can you email them and tell to bog off 

http://pengeandcatorcouncillors.wor...-closure-of-high-street-penge-public-toilets/

scuse the labour link.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 29, 2014)

Mapped said:


> That fullers pub looks good I'll definitely check that out. I'm currently looking for/applying for jobs, which I like to do on my laptop in the pub with a pint.


I went there for lunch on Monday, because I was having a bad day and wanted to cheer myself up. 

It wasn't at all busy when we were there. The garden is still great, although it now has more tables in it than it used to. 

And it has free wifi. 

Oh, and a children's menu for anyone who is interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think this has been posted before: plans to demolish the athletics track and build a primary school and purpose built building for Capel Manor College in the park have been very, very quietly released. Campaigners have managed to get the deadline extended. You can comment here (it's just one comments box, no tick boxes or anything). http://survey.euro.confirmit.com/wix6/p1838870106.aspx


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 29, 2014)

Good point. It has been all over facebook, so I had not thought to ensure it was all over here!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2014)

Good article about Crystal Palace from Deserter: http://deserter.co.uk/2014/11/crystal-palace/



> Before the invention of the combustion engine, if you didn’t really _need_ to slog it all the way up to Upper Norwood then you would have been content to buy your logs, jerkins, manure, etc, in nearby Forest Hill or Penge. The hills are such that if even your horse got wind that you were going up that way, it would have given you one of those miserable glassy-eyed stares in which they specialise.


----------



## Manuka (Nov 13, 2014)

Mapped said:


> What is the best pub in South Norwood now? Wetherspoons?
> 
> I'm  currently a temporary resident of Albert Rd and apart from contributing to traffic congestion I haven't had the time to check out the area properly yet.


 

The Alliance no longer exists...  If you're not a football head, you can try the Gold Coast, it has a diverse crowd.

I haven't tried the Albert Tavern yet ...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2014)

Manuka said:


> The Alliance no longer exists...  If you're not a football head, you can try the Gold Coast, it has a diverse crowd.
> 
> I haven't tried the Albert Tavern yet ...


i don't think there is a decent pub in South Norwood at the moment! 

The Albert is, I am told, a good pub to go and watch the football in. My daughter's boyfriend goes there with his father for that very purpose. 

The Albion is a football pub, as you can tell by the paintwork.  I haven't been to the Jolly Sailor for about 10 years, so no idea what it is like now, but am not tempted.  

There is a pub at the front of Norwood Junction station which is called the Cherry Tree, which gets quite lively sometimes.

The wetherspoons is a fairly typical nondescript wetherspoons.

We need a decent pub!  I wish they hadn't sold the Ship, but had sought to reclaim it as a real ale pub instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2014)

Difficult to know where to put this really as it crosses a fair few chitter chatter threads but on the CP mum's forum these two posts were made yesterday (wednesday)..

"Don't want to scare people but there has been a number of bag snatches in the past week. Today alone I was the fifth one. The gang are on 3 motorcycles with white helmuts with 2 per motorcycle. I had mine snatched outside Sydenham Hill station and the gang headed back up towards CP. Just please be careful."

"Re previously posted mugging by 3 men on mopeds . I have been advised by My daughters school another mum was mugged on croxted road this am by three men on mopeds - please watch out everyone - police advised this was 7th incident. X"

Anyway - it looks like they didn't catch the guys because I just got this email from my daughter's nursery today (Thursday)

"We are alerting parents of a series of muggings / attempted muggings that took place this morning around Turney Road / Croxted Road and Lordship Lane.
We have been alerted to 7 incidents, this includes (parents of my daughter's nursery). The victims were targeted by 3 men on mopeds.  Please remain vigilant! "

Yeah.. so hold on to your bags!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 21, 2014)

next drinks - penge everyone?  el-ahrairah gaijingirl _pH_ Guineveretoo Maggot


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 21, 2014)

...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 21, 2014)

shall we try that new Antic place then?  i love the anerley arms but we've already done that one.  the bridge house is full of yuppies and expensive, the crooked billet might be a bit rough for the more delicate amongst us.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2014)

Where is this new Antic place?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 23, 2014)

i cant remember what the pub is called.  it's in the centre of penge.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 23, 2014)

A little birdie just told me it's the Goldsmiths Arms. 

Deffo up for going to drinks there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm also up for that. I like Penge.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> i don't think there is a decent pub in South Norwood at the moment!


a good friend of mine used to manage Oceans Apart


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Good article about Crystal Palace from Deserter: http://deserter.co.uk/2014/11/crystal-palace/





> One of the bigger places, Bambinos, now has a vinyl shop in the basement and, as you’d expect, it’s much better value than anywhere in Soho.


  will have to have a look...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2014)

ska invita said:


> a good friend of mine used to manage Oceans Apart


Which closed down a while ago and is still boarded up and derelict.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2014)

I liked this article and also more news on Beer Rebellion opening up a branch in Penge..

http://deserter.co.uk/2014/11/the-pick-of-penge/

I very much agree with the last line - knowing both Penge and Beckenham since childhood..

"The irony, given the common perception of Penge over the last 150 years, is that Beckenham is the real suburb, the real commuter town. Penge feels better than that. Penge feels like London."


----------



## boohoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Any preference for christmas drinks in Penge - Thursday or a Friday? 

in other news - I think the Lidl at Crown Point threat is back!! Lady in the bakery will be angry!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Any preference for christmas drinks in Penge - Thursday or a Friday?
> 
> in other news - I think the Lidl at Crown Point threat is back!! Lady in the bakery will be angry!



It's definitely back - they put in a new, slightly amended, planning app.  I take it you've seen the protest posters around Crown Point!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Any preference for christmas drinks in Penge - Thursday or a Friday?


Thursday!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 24, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's definitely back - they put in a new, slightly amended, planning app.  I take it you've seen the protest posters around Crown Point!



yes- only noticed today - I think it could bring business to the area rather than stop business. I think a lot of the shops up there aren't all that great because they don't have to make much effort to get customers. The issue of dangerous traffic is a problem there anyway. But having a car park in the neighbourhood could mean the possibility of businesses serving a larger area.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 25, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Thursday!


 
yes, fridays are really bad for me!


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Any preference for christmas drinks in Penge - Thursday or a Friday?



Oh go on then. Thursdays better for me.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 27, 2014)

Some reading for those interested in Norwood History:

http://sydenham.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=6768


----------



## boohoo (Dec 28, 2014)

For those who know Crown point - this view is interesting as nothing now remains:

http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/lambeth/lambeth-assets/galleries/norwood/knights-hill


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2014)

boohoo and I are gonna check out the Tulse Hill hotel for a drink tonight - approx 7:30pm if anyone fancies joining us el-ahrairah Miss-Shelf Guineveretoo  - sorry rushing to go out so not much time for lots of tagging... please tag others.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> boohoo and I are gonna check out the Tulse Hill hotel for a drink tonight - approx 7:30pm if anyone fancies joining us el-ahrairah Miss-Shelf Guineveretoo  - sorry rushing to go out so not much time for lots of tagging... please tag others.


zora  @_pH


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2014)

Tagging on phones is hard

_pH_ Maggot quimcunx golightly mango5 oryx Rutita1 friendofdorothy buscador 

I am deep in my quilt making so I'm a probably not but will update in a bit


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2014)

More tagging if you can do it
poptyping Greebo Manter discobastard Smick Monkeygrinder's Organ @msordinary. Trying to remember who's on se drinks ever....

lemontop and partner

colacubes

TruXta


----------



## Maggot (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't make this.

Is the Tulse Hill Hotel that big pub which used to be the Tulse Hill Tavern?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't make it tonight guys, sorry. Definately another time.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## lemontop (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes I am up for this.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 29, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Tagging on phones is hard
> 
> _pH_ Maggot quimcunx golightly mango5 oryx Rutita1 friendofdorothy buscador
> 
> I am deep in my quilt making so I'm a probably not but will update in a bit


Maybe, I've been wondering what its like now its been done up


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2014)

Great.  boohoo and plan to be there at 7:30 - see everyone then.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> boohoo and I are gonna check out the Tulse Hill hotel for a drink tonight - approx 7:30pm if anyone fancies joining us el-ahrairah Miss-Shelf Guineveretoo  - sorry rushing to go out so not much time for lots of tagging... please tag others.


Thanks for the tag, but I am not out and about on my own yet, and still have friends staying until tomorrow.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2014)

lemontop 's partner I can't recall your board name sorry. I just remember lemontop because it reminds me of pudding


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2014)

I am staying in to quilt while I still have table space cos some flatmates are away 
Have a good eve friends


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am staying in to quilt while I still have table space cos some flatmates are away
> Have a good eve friends



we'll miss you...x


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't do this, but thanks very much for tagging me and I hope you all have a good time!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2015)

The always good DeSErter get to Sydenham: They call it Sydenham. 

I should really get around to visiting some of these places, having been living just up the hill for three years.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The always good DeSErter get to Sydenham: They call it Sydenham.
> 
> I should really get around to visiting some of these places, having been living just up the hill for three years.


Thanks for sharing this.... Nice to hear about a couple of music nights to check out especially.... And a vegan cafe? Never noticed that before!

Sydenham's most illustrious resident is probably Eleanor Marx... Think she lived on Jews walk....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Thanks for sharing this.... Nice to hear about a couple of music nights to check out especially.... And a vegan cafe? Never noticed that before!
> 
> As far as i know hospital records no longer have their offices there and also Sydenham's most illustrious resident is probably Eleanor Marx... Think she lived on Jews walk....



The United Sounds of Sydenham seems like it would be worth a go doesn't it. Maybe we can get a SL drinks down there sometime.

I've noticed the vegan place but never cottoned on that it was vegan.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 23, 2015)

Check out the SXSE Drinks happening on the 11th December - thread in this forum.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2015)

Just missed a United Sounds of Sydenham  United Sound of Sydenham - Dubplate Pearl was on the bill so it must be good  looks like a nice little pub session - monthly and vinyl only


----------



## ska invita (Nov 30, 2015)

Best night spot / pub / bar in Penge? set of decks set up anywhere?

porno thieving gypsy ?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2016)

I read a brief mention of a pub in Sydenham that got demolished for flats... The Sydenham society kicked up a fuss, the council forced the "developer"to rebuild it, which they did, and it now stands empty.

What pub is this and where is it and what's the latest!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I read a brief mention of a pub in Sydenham that got demolished for flats... The Sydenham society kicked up a fuss, the council forced the "developer"to rebuild it, which they did, and it now stands empty.
> 
> What pub is this and where is it and what's the latest!



That'll be The Greyhound at the roundabout at the bottom of Westwood Hill/top of Sydenham Road. The rebuild has been going on (or often going on in theory only I think) for years. They've only opened up the site and put the To Let boards up very recently, hopefully someone will take it on.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 25, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I read a brief mention of a pub in Sydenham that got demolished for flats... The Sydenham society kicked up a fuss, the council forced the "developer"to rebuild it, which they did, and it now stands empty.
> 
> What pub is this and where is it and what's the latest!


The Greyhound, Sydenham - it's right in the middle by the roundabout. Rebuild TheGreyhound (@TheGreyhoundSyd) on Twitter


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Fabulous thread about the Croydon Canal:
> 
> Sydenham Town Forum • View topic - Pictures of the Croydon Canal


That really is an impressive set of images boohoo 
I've bumped your post because reading this useful post (with good links) I found this really good map of the canal applied to Google Maps, which has some of those images located accurately. I'd imagine there's a fair few Urbanites who live closer to the old course of the canal than they realise! Calling Bermondsey, New Cross, Brockley, Honour Oak, Forest Hill, Sydenham, Penge, Anerley, South Norwood & Croydon Urbz!

croydon canal c.1816

Inspired, I took myself off to Betts Park, Anerley today to go and have a look at (probably) the best preserved remnant of the course of the old canal. Here's a few of my pics:-


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That really is an impressive set of images boohoo
> I've bumped your post because reading this useful post (with good links) I found this really good map of the canal applied to Google Maps, which has some of those images located accurately. I'd imagine there's a fair few Urbanites who live closer to the old course of the canal than they realise! Calling Bermondsey, New Cross, Brockley, Honour Oak, Forest Hill, Sydenham, Penge, Anerley, South Norwood & Croydon Urbz!
> 
> croydon canal c.1816
> ...



Nice pics. The old maps show some bits of the canal still around in 1893 even though another article suggested that it had all be filled in around the 1870s. South Norwood Library has a booklet on the canal.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2016)

london canals website includes quite a bit on the croydon canal


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

"Can we move this thread to the Brixton forum? 

Always thought it was odd it wasn't"


----------



## TruXta (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2016)

mango5 said:


> "Can we move this thread to the Brixton forum?
> 
> Always thought it was odd it wasn't"


The best pubs in Crystal Palace


----------



## New New Nothing (Mar 20, 2016)

Among the little mosaics on the front of Sydenham Centre on Sydenham High St is a one commemorating the Croydon Canal. It makes it look almost like Venice! 
There was an old broadside printed of a song about the Croydon Canal, collected in 'Victoria's Inferno', Jon Raven's book of songs of the industrial revolution.
Songs of the Inland Waterways : All Hail This Grand Day


----------



## New New Nothing (Mar 20, 2016)

The Greyhound pub is currently on sale for £750,000 or for rent at £80,000 per year.  I'd love it to be a pub again, but I doubt it will be. It's a nice building - they've done a pretty good job reconstructing it - but I can't see any pub chains or independent publicans having the balls to take it on. I can see it becoming a Nandos or Pizza Express or something, which would be a pity but wouldn't be the end of the world. I slightly worry it will sit there empty for a long time.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2016)

I went to a great restaurant in CP this evening called Kish Mish. It has a tiny entrance on the Parade next to Nazi Food and Wine, but inside it is  massive! Tasty Persian food with lots of veggie options. Turned out to be Persian New year too. Nowruz Mubarek!

Urban  meal is in order. It's BYO (with corkage) too.


----------



## New New Nothing (Mar 21, 2016)

I was wondering about that place on Saturday night. We were out in CP, looking for somewhere to eat. My girlfriend scorned the idea of even investigating it (on the snobby basis that most of the other places on the Parade are a bit crap looking). We ended up in the Market place, which cost an arm and a leg: good food, but not good enough to justify the Central-London-and-then-some prices. I'll try Kish Mish next time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 21, 2016)

Everyone speaks very highly of Kish Mish, which is certainly a hidden treasure. It even has a covered outside area, which is the only place I have ever sat, in fact, when I have visited there. 

It has pretty dodgy stairs to get there initially though, which is possibly putting some people off. No disabled or pushchair access. 

And I am afraid I don't like the food


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2016)

We went into the Market Place a while ago and they sat us downwind of the toilet.  For those prices we got up and walked out.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 21, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I went to a great restaurant in CP this evening called Kish Mish. It has a tiny entrance on the Parade next to Nazi Food and Wine, but inside it is  massive! Tasty Persian food with lots of veggie options. Turned out to be Persian New year too. Nowruz Mubarek!
> 
> Urban  meal is in order. It's BYO (with corkage) too.


I went there once and there was only one thing I could eat, the falafel wrap, and it was merely ok. If you're not a vegetarian who can't eat aubergine though, you may be fine. People do seem to like it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 21, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I went there once and there was only one thing I could eat, the falafel wrap, and it was merely ok. If you're not a vegetarian who can't eat aubergine though, you may be fine. People do seem to like it.


Falafel wrap sounds nice. I had some kind of egg curry dish which sounded nice on paper (no idea if it had aubergines in it, mind...) but it was vile. 

Regrettably, the next time I went, it was a while later, and I forgot what I had had before, and ordered the same thing again. It was still vile. 

Both times, the meat eaters I was with had a great time!

My daughter, who is veggie, has been there with her partner, who is also veggie, and they think it is great. 

I think I have just been unlucky. Twice.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 21, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Falafel wrap sounds nice. I had some kind of egg curry dish which sounded nice on paper (no idea if it had aubergines in it, mind...) but it was vile.



Ah, can't eat eggs either!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 21, 2016)

Not sure I like the refurb at living water. I liked the scruffy lived I  nature of the previous, probably because I admit I had a toddler in towe at it always felt very relaxed.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I went there once and there was only one thing I could eat, the falafel wrap, and it was merely ok. If you're not a vegetarian who can't eat aubergine though, you may be fine. People do seem to like it.


There are other veggie dishes without aubergine. I had a veggie stew which was aubergine free.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 21, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Not sure I like the refurb at living water. I liked the scruffy lived I  nature of the previous, probably because I admit I had a toddler in towe at it always felt very relaxed.


LWS refurbishment is weird, not least because they appear to have decided that they no longer welcome the groups of mothers and toddlers who used to frequent the place. 

The menu is odd - it doesn't seem to know quite what it is - and the service is random. They have always been polite to me when I go there, even with a toddler, but that is probably because I go at lunch time and buy lunch. 

They sold me an adult size portion for my 3 year old grandson, which was an expensive waste of food. I have since been told that they do have a children's menu, but it was not offered to me. 

And the woman at the till did a hard sell (successfully!) on my grandson to talk his granny into buying a cookie on our way out. That was bad!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 22, 2016)

I asked for the toys that they always had quite curtly told "no.  That was years ago" and then she walked off.

Ah well, that's my custom gone! 

I really used to love that cafe. Think its prob trying to be more of a restaurant thing now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 22, 2016)

Not slagging it off, just preferred the old one.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 22, 2016)

There were lots of people slagging it off when it made those changes. And it's no longer busy. Bad business decisions, methinks.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 22, 2016)

It's a strange place anyway.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 22, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> It's a strange place anyway.


How do u mean?


----------



## New New Nothing (Mar 23, 2016)

Quoting a friend on the sydenham.org.uk forum:
"According to local cllrs on Facebook and Twitter, the Greyhound now has a buyer! No word on who though"

Us Sydenham residents are now waiting with bated breath to find out who's bought the big pub on the roundabout... I have a terrible feeling it's going to be a McDonalds or something, but then I'm an awful pessimist...


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> How do u mean?


Well, it's more the charity behind it that's weird: Living Water Satisfies - Home < Living Water Satisfies

It's very unclear what they actually do, and what is the name supposed to mean? It's obviously something religious.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 23, 2016)

amused by a few who i have met recently who are ten minute walk from thornton heath station but on the grange wood side who have a CR7 post code but insist they live in Crystal Palace...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Well, it's more the charity behind it that's weird: Living Water Satisfies - Home < Living Water Satisfies
> 
> It's very unclear what they actually do, and what is the name supposed to mean? It's obviously something religious.


It is a social enterprise supporting women survivors of domestic abuse.

Isn't it?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is a social enterprise supporting women survivors of domestic abuse.
> 
> Isn't it?


Yes but how? They list various workshops on their website, all of which are now closed. Then there's something about providing jobs for young people which appears completely unrelated.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes but how? They list various workshops on their website, all of which are now closed. Then there's something about providing jobs for young people which appears completely unrelated.


I am just looking on the Charity Commission site. They are overdue submitting their accounts, by nearly a year. 

The accounts they previously submitted refer to "bethels" which are churches. 

It seems you are right about them being a bit odd. 

I am still looking.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

THE ASSOCIATION IS ESTABLISHED PARTICULARLY FOR WOMEN FROM ETHNIC MINORITY COMMUNITIES IN THE LONDON BOROUGH OF LEWISHAM TO ASSIST IN THE RELIEF OF SICKNESS OR DISTRESS, THE PRESERVATION AND PROTECTION OF HEALTH AND ADVANCEMENT OF EDUCATION


----------



## ska invita (Mar 23, 2016)

Id guess at baptists


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

I haven't yet worked out the relationship between the cafe and the charity.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 23, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I haven't yet worked out the relationship between the cafe and the charity.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, I had a look at the Charity Commission website too and at the last annual report they filed. It's pretty thin, their aims are rather vague and they were in deficit by quite a bit.

Anyway, I'm sure they're harmless and mean well, let's not start a witch hunt! Just a bit odd.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

It is getting ever dodgier as I explore. The accounts talk about a "grant" of several thousand pounds - £85000 in the ones I am looking at - without indicating where that grant comes from. 

I have found no reference to the income or expenditure of the cafe. 

It may be that I will not be going to this cafe anymore....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes, I had a look at the Charity Commission website too and at the last annual report they filed. It's pretty thin, their aims are rather vague and they were in deficit by quite a bit.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure they're harmless and mean well, let's not start a witch hunt! Just a bit odd.


Sorry - I got a bit drawn in!  I am bored and still working 

I will stop


----------



## ska invita (Mar 23, 2016)

im sure they arent money laundering


----------



## ska invita (Mar 23, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I will stop


----------



## TruXta (Mar 23, 2016)

They're not a patch on the cunts who've taken over the old cinema.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2016)

Nah, it's not churchy to go to. You can have a very nice vegan brunch without any inkling of a side order of Jesus. They've made a success of the caff. Possibly comms just isn't their strong point on the charity side.



ska invita said:


>


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Nah, it's not churchy to go to. You can have a very nice vegan brunch without any inkling of a side order of Jesus. They've made a success of the caff. Possibly comms just isn't their strong point on the charity side.


That's what I have been trying to find out - the link between the cafe and the charity.

Even if the cafe is not preachy or whatever, if it turns out to be part of an evangelical churchy charity which only helps women if they swear their love and allegiance to Christ and their money to the charity or something or other like that, I will think twice about giving them my money.


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2016)

They've got a shop on church Road as well.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 23, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Nah, it's not churchy to go to. You can have a very nice vegan brunch without any inkling of a side order of Jesus. They've made a success of the caff. Possibly comms just isn't their strong point on the charity side.


maybe they're very selective about who they have the special chats with


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 23, 2016)

Bet that cafe makes a small fortune too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2016)

ska invita said:


> maybe they're very selective about who they have the special chats with


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Bet that cafe makes a small fortune too.


Well, it doesn't anymore. Which is how this conversation started


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah, not really a cafe any more now


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2016)

What's happened to all the cashpoints in Crystal palace. I'm sure there used to be a Barclays and a Lloyds one on Westow Hill. The only one I could find last night was one where you have to pay £2 to withdraw cash. Are there any free ones left?


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2016)

Maggot said:


> What's happened to all the cashpoints in Crystal palace. I'm sure there used to be a Barclays and a Lloyds one on Westow Hill. The only one I could find last night was one where you have to pay £2 to withdraw cash. Are there any free ones left?


Should be one by the big sainsburys.


----------



## oryx (May 13, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Should be one by the big sainsburys.


There is. (At least there was last time I went to the Palace on foot about a month ago). 

I'm also sure there was a Lloyds one - Westow Hill near what used to be the Cambridge?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 13, 2016)

oryx said:


> There is. (At least there was last time I went to the Palace on foot about a month ago).
> 
> I'm also sure there was a Lloyds one - Westow Hill near what used to be the Cambridge?


That Lloyds branch has now closed!


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2016)

Yeah Sainsbury's is still there and I think the one in the co-op a bit further down central Hill is also free.


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2016)

theres a free one opposite Iceland or thereabouts


----------



## flypanam (May 13, 2016)

Also one on church road near the White Hart, next to Thalia (sp?) Deli


----------



## flypanam (May 13, 2016)

TruXta said:


> They're not a patch on the cunts who've taken over the old cinema.



Christian Cinema = fucking nightmare


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2016)

pesh said:


> theres a free one opposite Iceland or thereabouts


Are you sure? I couldn't see one yesterday.  Which shop is it in?


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2016)

I can't remember, but I need some lunch and was planning on heading up there, I'll report back.


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2016)

But I have a feeling its just a few doors down from the one you found that wanted £2


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2016)

There's definitely a free one roughly there as I got cash from there on Sunday but can't for the life of me remember which shop it's at the front of


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2016)

It's on the front of the newsagents opposite Shelter / Thai Crystal


----------



## New New Nothing (May 15, 2016)

Bob Wines in Sydenham have some free tastings coming up. I quote...



BEER TASTING
With the marvellous 
Gipsy Hill Brewery Collection
Wednesday 18th May
6pm - 8pm

Summer Wine Tasting 
Saturday 28th May 
3pm-5pm 

ALL TASTINGS WILL TAKE PLACE AT THE SHOP
We look forward to seeing you
Have a great day!
BOB x


----------



## New New Nothing (May 15, 2016)

Beer Rebellion, Sydenham, in search of budding chefs/restauranteurs...

Hey there! We have some spaces available for running a pop-up kitchen on Friday and Saturday evenings. We love trying new food, and so do our customers! Are you looking to start your food dream? Are you already a street trader/food market operator? Are you a group of enthusiastic amateurs looking to fund-raise? Are you a Michelin-starred Chef looking to earn a few cheeky quid on the side? Give Matthew an email on sydenhambr@lateknightsbrewery.co.uk or on 07818445540. 

Please forward my details if you know anyone who could be interested!

Or just come on down to the bar for a cold beer and a chat!

BEER REBELLION - 167 SYDENHAM ROAD


----------



## New New Nothing (May 19, 2016)

New New Nothing said:


> Bob Wines in Sydenham have some free tastings coming up. I quote...
> 
> BEER TASTING
> With the marvellous
> ...



I popped in briefly with the nipper on the way back from nursery. Tried a sample of Gipsy Hill's Beatnik and Southpaw. Both nice, but the Beatnik especially so. Then the nipper finished his sandwich and started running amok so left without the opportunity of buying anything, which must've made me look like a freeloading miser and/or desperate alcoholic.


----------



## moon (Jul 13, 2016)

Footage of Maple Road Market in 1986


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2016)

My friend's dad has gone missing in Crystal Palace, he has dementia. Please look out for him.




Anna Merritt
2 hrs ·
To all my UK friends, please share this post, particularly if you know someone in the SE19/Crystal Palace area...

My father, John Merritt, who is 77 and has advanced Alzheimers, left his house in Braybrooke Gardens at 10.30am and hasn't been seen since. He has no coat on and will probably be very cold.

Please keep an eye out for him - see attached photo. Call the missing persons number - 0208 649 0145 - if anyone has seen him. If you see him, please stay with him until you have contacted the police.

Thank you.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 22, 2016)

Maggot said:


> My friend's dad has gone missing in Crystal Palace, he has dementia. Please look out for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a tweet on my Twitter feed about him which I've retweeted and I've also shared the link on my Facebook.

I hope he gets found soon!


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2016)

moon said:


> Footage of Maple Road Market in 1986



It's quite depressing how 1986 seems sooo long ago now when you see these kind of videos!

#ancient


----------



## Maggot (Nov 23, 2016)

Maggot said:


> My friend's dad has gone missing in Crystal Palace, he has dementia. Please look out for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been found safe and well.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 30, 2016)

Today is the 80th anniversary of the Crystal Palace burning down.



It was a huge fire that could be seen from 8 counties. I chatted to an 89 year old woman today who remembers seeing the fire.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2016)

It's amazing all the constructions that were put in place for the Palace like the Italian terraces, which like most of the remnants have fallen into disrepair. Then there are the tunnels which were for the well heeled visitors which just about survive, I can't help feel that Crystal Palace Park is of such importance and beauty is so sadly neglected.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I can't help feel that Crystal Palace Park is of such importance and beauty is so sadly neglected.



its probably best for crystal palace as a community that it remains that way. Fixing things up and renovating them is such a double edged sword at this time...


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good restaurant in Crystal Palace to take someone on valentines day?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Can anyone recommend a good restaurant in Crystal Palace to take someone on valentines day?


I guess the French Bistro (Joannas?) or Tamnag Thai are the most romantique


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Can anyone recommend a good restaurant in Crystal Palace to take someone on valentines day?


Joanna's is my favourite, but you'll be lucky to get a table. Urban Orient if you like Vietnamese.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I guess the French Bistro (Joannas?) or Tamnag Thai are the most romantique


Tamnag looks nice but I was unimpressed by the food.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

Urban Orient is closed on Tuesdays. Tamnag Thai used to be good, but judging by recent reviews has gone downhill. The menu at Mediterranea looks great. Anyone been there?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2017)

Never been, sorry. Dem does lovely Turkish food, but it's a bit barn-like inside.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 9, 2017)

Mediterranea is very good. I think it does the best pizza in CP, definitely better than 400 rabbits.  Some of the seafood dishes are good, but if you want really good seafood go next door to the Portuguese restaurant


----------



## hash tag (Feb 9, 2017)

I remember going to Joanna's when it was an American themed upmarket burger place; just look whats happened to it now!
There was a similar place down towards West Norwood which closed years ago. 
As always, I have been to Domali's just round the corner from Joanna's a few times. I have also done a bag of chips overlooking the views at Crystal Palace (don't think it was Valentines day though). Depending on your bag, around the other corner is The Crystal Palace Market


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Mediterranea is very good. I think it does the best pizza in CP, definitely better than 400 rabbits.  Some of the seafood dishes are good, but if you want really good seafood go next door to the Portuguese restaurant


Thanks Flypanam!  I don't eat seafood, but my fellow diner does.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

hash tag said:


> As always, I have been to Domali's just round the corner from Joanna's a few times. I have also done a bag of chips overlooking the views at Crystal Palace (don't think it was Valentines day though). Depending on your bag, around the other corner is The Crystal Palace Market


That doesn't look very romantic. And I like Domalis, but that's not very romantic either.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 9, 2017)

You never know, they might dim the lighting, put on table cloths and a few candles


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2017)

Dem is excellent as Trux says but not the most romantic of settings!

I really like Lorenzo's in a proper old school Italian kind of way.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2017)

Domali has had a refurbishment and looked a lot better for it.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Dem is excellent as Trux says but not the most romantic of settings!
> 
> I really like Lorenzo's in a proper old school Italian kind of way.


I keep meaning to go there...


----------



## hash tag (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey Mags, let us know where you choose and some of us will come and err, serenade you


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Hey Mags, let us know where you choose and some of us will come and err, serenade you


If it's going badly, I will get you to scare her off.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 9, 2017)

Going badly? Almost sounds like a young relationship but not first date, not on vals night


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2017)

You could try A Torre.  I prefer that to Mediterranea (which I've only been to once).

Numidie is probably your best bet for romantic.  It's got a cellar bar for dimly lit drinking in afterwards.  Haven't been in there for a while though.

Dem is very good (it's my son's new favourite restaurant apparently ) but yeah, not really Valentine's night (unless she likes grilled meat I suppose).  I'm glad that somebody is making a go of it there.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 10, 2017)

tommers said:


> You could try A Torre.  I prefer that to Mediterranea (which I've only been to once).
> 
> Numidie is probably your best bet for romantic.  It's got a cellar bar for dimly lit drinking in afterwards.  Haven't been in there for a while though.



Are they good for veggies?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Are they good for veggies?


If you like tagines.


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Are they good for veggies?



No idea.

Here's their menu.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 10, 2017)

A Torre's menu has starters, meat and fish. So not really.


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> A Torre's menu has starters, meat and fish. So not really.



yeah I wouldn't recommend Torre for veggies.

Here's a review of Numidie that I found, it's from 2002 but I liked it anyway

Jay Rayner: Numidie, London


----------



## oryx (Feb 10, 2017)

tommers said:


> yeah I wouldn't recommend Torre for veggies.
> 
> Here's a review of Numidie that I found, it's from 2002 but I liked it anyway
> 
> Jay Rayner: Numidie, London



We went to Numidie about a year ago and found the service appalling - very slow, forgotten items etc. A shame, as on our one previous visit about eight years before we'd liked it.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2017)

Only been to the restaurant bit once, can't recall any problems with the service, but then again it was a quiet night. Maybe they're just short-staffed. The bar downstairs can be good fun and we've seen some good musicians/singers down there. And heard some appalling 90s techno


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

Palace is getting a new boozer! A new "4,284 square foot site will open in the heart of Crystal Palace on Westow Hill in the area’s popular central triangle this summer."


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Palace is getting a new boozer! A new "4,284 square foot site will open in the heart of Crystal Palace on Westow Hill in the area’s popular central triangle this summer."


Probably in the old puzzle / guantanamo bay or whatever it was called afterwards. Been shut for ages.

Think they bought the black sheep as well and have combined them. Will be pretty big.


----------



## phillm (Mar 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Today is the 80th anniversary of the Crystal Palace burning down.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a huge fire that could be seen from 8 counties. I chatted to an 89 year old woman today who remembers seeing the fire.




My late great Dad was working at Woolwich Arsenal at the time and remembers seeing the fire light up the sky. He also saw the eruption of Vesuvius in 1944 when he was in the Royal Signals advancing up Italy.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2017)

tommers said:


> Probably in the old puzzle / guantanamo bay or whatever it was called afterwards. Been shut for ages.
> 
> Think they bought the black sheep as well and have combined them. Will be pretty big.


Where's this exactly?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 10, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Where's this exactly?


Near Iceland.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Where's this exactly?


Left hand side as you go towards the park. Before you get to the library. 

Been boarded up for ages but been reliably informed its going to be flats so ignore me.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh that place. Wasn't there a rumour about antic doing something there?


----------



## flypanam (May 11, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a driving instructor in the area?


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2017)

There's an excellent band called the Belles playing at the re-opened Alexandra in Penge tonight. The do mainly covers with a few of their own numbers thrown in. The stuff they do is mainly old indie/new wave and  Includes Echo and the Bunnymen, Talking Heads, Pixies, Bowie, Eurythmics.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 11, 2017)

On 2 November 2017, 17 year-old *Michael Jonas* became the 16th teenager to be stabbed to death in the capital this year, when he was stabbed to death in Betts Park, Penge.

Police were called to Betts Park at 7.22pm and found Michael suffering from multiple stab wounds.

Michael, who lived locally, was pronounced dead at the scene just after 8.15pm. A post-mortem confirmed the cause of death as stab wounds to the chest and haemorrhage.

Mike Jonas, Michael’s dad, said: _“That park is his back yard, so close to where he was born. That’s the park we would have taken him and his sister - that’s where he would ride his bike.

“The last time I spoke to Michael he said he doesn’t want to be in Penge anymore."

Mr Jonas said Michael told him *he thought it was 'dangerous'*._

“He was the kind of boy that if a fight started he would be the one who would tell the other boys to stop.

“He was in no gang, and he was no gangster. He was supportive and loved by everyone around here - everyone loved Michael.”

_Michael spent his whole life in Penge_, going to nearby James Dixon Primary School and fixing the bikes of his friends.

His dad said: “He loved to fix things like mechanical stuff, cars, bikes, phones he could fix everything. He was a future mechanic.”

When he went to Harris Academy in Beckenham for secondary school, he used to play the drums alongside his younger sister for school football matches.

Now though he leaves behind three brothers and two sisters who still live near the park where their brother was killed.

Mike said: “I was on my way coming out here when this was unfolding, I only got the phone call when I was on the bus.

“What we are experiencing now is terrible.

“People should start feeling free to inform the police that they see someone carrying a knife.” 

​

On 9 November 2017, a 16 year-old boy and a 17 year-old boy, neither of whom can be identified for legal reasons, were charged with murder.





*Anyone with information about this incident should call the incident room on 020 8721 4622 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2017)

Does anyone want to buy tickets for today's performance of Father Christmas Comes up Trumps at the Bridge House Theatre?

My daughter has tickets but can't go anymore - she has got a family ticket of two adults and two children, and two adult tickets.

ETA She has sold the family ticket, so just two adult tickets still available.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2017)

just discovered Jayda Franzen lives in Penge


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2017)

ska invita said:


> just discovered Jayda Franzen lives in Penge



Her and Paul Golding have to sign in at Bromley Police station due to their harassment charges.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2017)

Maggot said:


> There's an excellent band called the Belles playing at the re-opened Alexandra in Penge tonight. The do mainly covers with a few of their own numbers thrown in. The stuff they do is mainly old indie/new wave and  Includes Echo and the Bunnymen, Talking Heads, Pixies, Bowie, Eurythmics.


 how is this pub? I hadn't heard of it, will check it out


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2017)

ska invita said:


> how is this pub? I hadn't heard of it, will check it out


Not been since it opened, seemed nice. Bit more upmarket than the average place around the area.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2017)

ska invita said:


> how is this pub? I hadn't heard of it, will check it out


It's a good pub, with a decent selection of ales. Rather annoyingly, they were not selling beer in pints when I went. They came in a schooner which is 2/3 of a pint. They may have stopped doing this now. We should have a drink there to check.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2017)

Is that allowed. Are you not supposed to know exactly how much you are paying, which is why bars have to display a price list by the bar?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Is that allowed. Are you not supposed to know exactly how much you are paying, which is why bars have to display a price list by the bar?


they probably do have the prices up


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2017)

They're still serving schooners AFAIK and do make people aware.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's a good pub, with a decent selection of ales. Rather annoyingly, they were not selling beer in pints when I went. They came in a schooner which is 2/3 of a pint. They may have stopped doing this now. We should have a drink there to check.


I was there on Sunday and can confirm that they sell beer in pints. Expensive craft beers on draft as well as cask ales.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was there on Sunday and can confirm that they sell beer in pints. Expensive craft beers on draft as well as cask ales.


Oo. Do you have a choice of pint, schooner and half then?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Oo. Do you have a choice of pint, schooner and half then?


I dunno. I just asked for a pint, and that is what they gave me. Everyone around me was drinking pints, but that doesn't mean anything...


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2018)

We're going to finally have a cinema apparently.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2018)

tommers said:


> We're going to finally have a cinema apparently.


What? Where?

Oh my word - the church fuckers finally caved


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2018)

TruXta said:


> What? Where?
> 
> Oh my word - the church fuckers finally caved



In the bingo hall apparently.

It's happening! Crystal Palace is finally getting a cinema again

Looks good dunnit?  Posh pictures.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2018)

Sweet. Thank God that mega-church got banhammered by the council. You never know with LBB.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm just really mystified as to why people would care that much to go on campaigning year after year. I'm quite pleased but it's not exactly a cheap activity.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm just really mystified as to why people would care that much to go on campaigning year after year. I'm quite pleased but it's not exactly a cheap activity.


Well, you can do lots more than just showing movies. Gigs, theatre etc, hopefully a nice cafe/bar.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 26, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm just really mystified as to why people would care that much to go on campaigning year after year. I'm quite pleased but it's not exactly a cheap activity.


Because the nearest independent cinema is miles away. 

In fact, the nearest cinema of any kind is miles away. 

It’s always seemed odd that CP does not have a cinema, and it’s more than likely that there would be plenty of demand. 

And the building at 25 Church Road used to be a cinema so it’s relatively easy and appropriate to convert it back again. 

And the church which bought the building were frequently breaching planning laws and drawing in people who had no interest in being part of the CP community, whereas a cinema enhances the community, and boosts local business. 

At least, that’s why I stayed alert to it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 29, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> On 2 November 2017, 17 year-old *Michael Jonas* became the 16th teenager to be stabbed to death in the capital this year, when he was stabbed to death in Betts Park, Penge.
> 
> Police were called to Betts Park at 7.22pm and found Michael suffering from multiple stab wounds.
> 
> ...



The charges against six teenagers accused of murdering 17-year-old *Michael Jonas* on 2 November 2017 in Penge have been dropped, the Metropolitan Police have said.

Michael Jonas murder: Six charges dropped over fatal stabbing (click for more)






*Anyone with information about this incident should call the incident room on 020 8721 4622 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> The charges against six teenagers accused of murdering 17-year-old *Michael Jonas* on 2 November 2017 in Penge have been dropped, the Metropolitan Police have said.
> 
> Michael Jonas murder: Six charges dropped over fatal stabbing (click for more)
> 
> ...


Do you ever actually engage in conversation, or is this just a place for you to get up on a soapbox?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 29, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm just really mystified as to why people would care that much to go on campaigning year after year. I'm quite pleased but it's not exactly a cheap activity.



I’m pleased about it but hope it’s a bit cheaper than their central London prices. I looked at going to see a film at Everyman Kings X and it was £17.50 plus £1.75 booking  I went to Peckhampkex instead.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 29, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I’m pleased about it but hope it’s a bit cheaper than their central London prices. I looked at going to see a film at Everyman Kings X and it was £17.50 plus £1.75 booking  I went to Peckhampkex instead.


Yeah, exactly. Even their daytime tickets are only a couple of quid cheaper. It's a luxury cinema experience rather than just going to the flicks, which god knows is expensive enough.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 30, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Yeah, exactly. Even their daytime tickets are only a couple of quid cheaper. It's a luxury cinema experience rather than just going to the flicks, which god knows is expensive enough.


Oh bugger, I hope that’s not what they’re planning for the Crystal Palace site!


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 30, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> On 2 November 2017, 17 year-old *Michael Jonas* became the 16th teenager to be stabbed to death in the capital this year, when he was stabbed to death in Betts Park, Penge.
> 
> Police were called to Betts Park at 7.22pm and found Michael suffering from multiple stab wounds.
> 
> ...



Update:



*Anyone with information about this incident should call the incident room on 020 8721 4622 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone with information about this incident should call the incident room on 020 8721 4622 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​



What do YOU think?


----------



## Paninaro71 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sad to see that Calabash of Culture is closing on Sydenham High Street; it was always nice being able to pop out and get a vegan lunch. And in the other news I'm guessing we're getting a craft beer shop (Bottlecave) in the new building opposite Calabash?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 4, 2018)

Paninaro71 said:


> Sad to see that Calabash of Culture is closing on Sydenham High Street; it was always nice being able to pop out and get a vegan lunch. And in the other news I'm guessing we're getting a craft beer shop (Bottlecave) in the new building opposite Calabash?


Do you know when it's closing? I would like to go there before it does.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 4, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Do you know when it's closing? I would like to go there before it does.


It’s already closed according to the email I got.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 8, 2018)

Salt and Pickle is closed too on Westow Hill.
Salt + Pickle (@SaltAndPickle) | Twitter

While it was a bit trendy, it did a mean corned beef sandwich and some of the cheeses were great.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Salt and Pickle is closed too on Westow Hill.
> Salt + Pickle (@SaltAndPickle) | Twitter
> 
> While it was a bit trendy, it did a mean corned beef sandwich and some of the cheeses were great.


Looks like Westow Hill isn't quite ready for the hipster invasion then.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Salt and Pickle is closed too on Westow Hill.
> Salt + Pickle (@SaltAndPickle) | Twitter
> 
> While it was a bit trendy, it did a mean corned beef sandwich and some of the cheeses were great.


Same person owned the cheese and beer shop as well, which has also closed down.

Strange as I saw a lot of people banging on about how good S&P was.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Looks like Westow Hill isn't quite ready for the hipster invasion then.


Actually, I am told that Salt and Pickle was really popular and appearing to be doing well.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2018)

tommers said:


> Same person owned the cheese and beer shop as well, which has also closed down.
> 
> Strange as I saw a lot of people banging on about how good S&P was.


Rumours are that Good Taste - the cheese and beer shop - was forcibly entered and closed down by the bailiffs and that the other business suffered as a consequence of the losses from that. 

It is a shame because they were both popular businesses, and Salt and Pickle had opened up in premises which had been boarded up, but the message from the business owner was that they just couldn't keep it running. 

There is lots of talk about how the rents on the triangle are getting silly and driving out independents. South of the River was an excellent shop which has closed down recently because of rent hikes.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2018)

The triangle is all Lambeth isn't it?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 8, 2018)

Part Lambeth part Croydon I think. I think Westow Hill is the dividing line.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah, one side Croydon, the other side Lambeth.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2018)

Although the two businesses were on opposite sides of the road, so one was in Croydon and one in Lambeth! Not sure if that is relevant, though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2018)

oh I hadn't realised that cheese shop has closed down.  I used to occasionally get the best gouda in the world from there.

I went yesterday with some of my students to The French House and I believe she is also going to be closing down soon.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Actually, I am told that Salt and Pepper was really popular and appearing to be doing well.


So why are they quitting?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2018)

editor said:


> So why are they quitting?


Because the owners were in financial difficulties when they started, seemingly.

it all seems a bit unbusinesslike actually, because they closed Salt and Pickle a few months after opening it, saying they were rethinking their business model, and that they were reopening it with a different focus. 

"And WE ARE OPEN!! We have a refined menu, new and improved core wine list, new deli section, plus our own house pickles, chutneys, preserves,and sauces." 

That was on 12 January. People commented at the time how odd it was that they closed just before Christmas, and missed out on all the holiday stuff.

In fact, I have just seen a post that they put up on 4 February, urging people to come down and visit them, but they closed suddenly on 5 February!.

"We’re very sorry to announce we are closing with immediate effect. We did our best to try and rescue the business, but unfortunately it wasn’t enough. Thank you so much for all your support."

Apparently, it was really busy on Saturday night, and everyone I know who has been there, including my daughter, says it was great.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I hadn't realised that cheese shop has closed down.  I used to occasionally get the best gouda in the world from there.
> 
> I went yesterday with some of my students to The French House and I believe she is also going to be closing down soon.


It is all a bit odd and unsatisfactory, we are going to end up with a couple of streets just full of chain coffee shops at this rate  

Even the pub that used to be the Grape and Grain has been closed down for refurbishment by Wetherspoons. 

The triangle is losing its quirkiness


----------



## flypanam (Feb 8, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I went yesterday with some of my students to The French House and I believe she is also going to be closing down soon.



I think the people who own the business are moving back to France. My missus got that from Kendrick in BOBs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2018)

flypanam said:


> I think the people who own the business are moving back to France. My missus got that from Kendrick in BOBs.



Yes that's what I heard too - actually the woman who owns it wrote a post on the local FB site saying just that.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 8, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> There is lots of talk about how the rents on the triangle are getting silly and driving out independents. South of the River was an excellent shop which has closed down recently because of rent hikes.


My understanding was that the owner was just retiring.
I never went to S&P, couldn't see the point of it, not really my thing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 8, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> My understanding was that the owner was just retiring.
> I never went to S&P, couldn't see the point of it, not really my thing.


South of the River has another shop in Beckenham or Bromley which is still open. 

And the staff told me that they were closing because they couldn’t afford to stay in the Triangle. Although that doesn’t prove much.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 22, 2018)

This looks interesting. An evening where you can meet all the voluntary groups who are involved with Crystal Palace Park.



It's tonight.


----------



## Paninaro71 (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone been to the newly re-opened Greyhound in Sydenham yet? Looks alright from the outside and their sample menu on the website had at least one (seemingly) vegan main course on it, which would keep me happy.

Hopefully it smartens up that corner a bit. Can't have been great for the people living in the flats behind when the pub was derelict.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2018)

If only that corner/roundabout didn't get so much car traffic...Sydenham would be that much nicer. Hadnt noticed pub was open, will pop in soon.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

This has just opened up. I think it's a Good Thing 






Crystal Palace Library of Things: Now open for borrowing


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2018)

Was a pop brixton / brixton impact hub spin off idea wasn't it (from Rebecca)?


----------



## colacubes (May 1, 2018)

editor said:


> This has just opened up. I think it's a Good Thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





snowy_again said:


> Was a pop brixton / brixton impact hub spin off idea wasn't it (from Rebecca)?



Yeah I think so. They were in West Norwood by the tip and the Community Shop after that for the past couple  of years but have moved which is annoying as they were very conveniently located for me. We had borrowed a lawn mower off them on numerous occasions. Need to buy one now


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Was a pop brixton / brixton impact hub spin off idea wasn't it (from Rebecca)?


Now if Pop Brixton was full of ventures like this I'd be full of praise for the place.


----------



## TruXta (May 1, 2018)

Please keep Brixton related matters outside this thread, thanks.


----------



## haushoch (Jun 27, 2018)

Tea Party in Crystal Palace - All welcome:

I'm involved with organising an event to celebrate 90 years of equal voting rights.

It's taking place in Crystal Palace this coming Saturday 30th June, 2.30-4.30pm at St John the Evangelist, Sylvan Rd, Upper Norwood, SE19 2RX, and while it's organised through the Croydon North Labour Party, it's open to all.

Entry is £8, £4 concessions, kids under 12 free and it's £4 for kids of 12 and up to 18 - this gets you homemade cakes and sandwiches (vegan options will be available), plus tea, coffee, juices.

There's also going to be live music from Allie K. Stewart (Songstress, by Allie K Stewart) and Alison O'Melia, who plays a mean accordion, and will perform songs from the period, a 15 minute theatre performance from Vanessa Hammick from the Croydon Cycle Theatre - she has a much longer show on democracy & cycling, that will be performed at the Edinburgh Festival, and is going to perform an extract of it: The Golden Path (Vanessa Hammick for Croydon Cycle Theatre)

We also will have stalls and speakers and a kids' play area and kids' activities, plus face-painting.

We've hired the small church hall, but it comes with lots of outdoor space - and the weather forecast for Saturday is great , so this should be a really lovely afternoon out. 

Tickets can be bought at the door, or here:

Croydon North Labour Party

For dietary requirements, please email Leila: bh_leila at hotmail.com

Transport Information:

Crystal Palace train station

410 bus from Crystal Palace station, stop M on Anerley Hill
410 bus from Norwood junction station, stop F, Portland Rd
410 bus from West Croydon Bus Station, Stop B3
Disabled parking on site and plenty of on-street parking


PS: Cleared with Editor


----------



## haushoch (Jun 29, 2018)

I found out earlier today that two Crystal Palace primary schools are having their summer fete on Saturday, 30th of June too, with a finish time of 3pm.  

So our event closing at 4:30 pm would make it really tight if any of those families were thinking of coming along, which would of course be lovely.

We'll keep the hall open longer if people are up for it and are turning up a bit later.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 29, 2018)

haushoch said:


> I found out earlier today that two Crystal Palace primary schools are having their summer fete on Saturday, 30th of June too, with a finish time of 3pm.
> 
> So our event closing at 4:30 pm would make it really tight if any of those families were thinking of coming along, which would of course be lovely.
> 
> We'll keep the hall open longer if people are up for it and are turning up a bit later.


There are loads of local schools having their summer fair/fete tomorrow! Certainly more than 2.  

The two nearest schools - Cypress and Rockmount - are 2 of those, and perhaps that’s the ones you meant....


----------



## haushoch (Jun 29, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> There are loads of local schools having their summer fair/fete tomorrow! Certainly more than 2.
> 
> The two nearest schools - Cypress and Rockmount - are 2 of those, and perhaps that’s the ones you meant....



Yes, those were the two that I was told about.  Our timing is immaculate...not.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 29, 2018)

It's always like that in June 
I'm going to this


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m organising and running a stall at one of those school fairs, so I’m not.


----------



## haushoch (Jul 5, 2018)

Did any Urbanites go to the EqualiTeas tea party in Crystal Palace?  Did you enjoy the afternoon?  Was there something you didn't like?  Would you mind sending me a PM with feedback?  We'd like to organise more community events, and we'd like to learn from this one.  Lesson Number 1 is clearly to check whether other stuff happens on the day.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2018)

Not me guv.

OTOH we had lunch at the new pub in CP called The Faber Fox. Pretty swanky and with prices to suit. Have to say it was really well done up with a cracking split level terrace with glimpses of the London skyline. Food was nice too, if not exactly terrific value for money. Will have to go back in the evening sometime this summer.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2018)

This is grim:



> Two males have been rushed to hospital with gunshot wounds after an altercation in a residential street in Crystal Palace, police said.
> 
> Police were called at around 5.52pm to reports of a fight in Lunham Road, at the junction with Victoria Crescent.
> 
> ...





> Dan Boschetti, 30, of Lunham Road said: "I was just listening to the radio and I heard six shots with a pistol and then a machine gun going off.
> 
> "There was loads of people here and parked cars and the first thing I heard was a shot. It’s usually really quiet on this road, it’s scary."
> 
> There have been no arrests and an investigation into the shooting continues



Two males shot in south London after 'youths gather to film rap video'


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2018)

We were trick and treating there about twenty minutes later ffs. Road was taped off. 

Fucking machine gun?


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 4, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone with information about this incident should call the incident room on 020 8721 4622 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​



...  one year later ...

Michael Jonas murder: Appeal on anniversary of Betts Park stabbing (click for more)

​


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> ...  one year later ...
> 
> Michael Jonas murder: Appeal on anniversary of Betts Park stabbing (click for more)
> 
> ​



But what do you think?


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 8, 2018)

TruXta said:


> But what do you think?



This is the late *Ayodeji Habeeb Azeez, *aged 22, from Dagenham, who  was stabbed to death in Samos Road, Anerley on Sunday 4 November 2018.

*




*​
Police and paramedics were called to  at around 12.30pm.  Mr Azeez was pronounced dead at the scene at around 1pm.

Detectives launched a murder investigation and appealed for witnesses.

Detective Chief Inspector Mark Cranwell said: “This attack took place in the middle of the day, in broad daylight in a residential street. It goes without saying that this incident would have stood out in what would normally have been a quiet environment.

“It appears that four or five male suspects were involved in the attack; both they and Ayodeji were seen to run into Samos Road from Grace Mews. By this point Ayodeji had been attacked. The suspects fled in one direction while Ayodeji went the other way before he collapsed.

“_I am appealing to anyone who was in the area on Sunday afternoon and saw this attack, or the events surrounding the attack, to come forward and speak to police_. This includes trying to establish if anyone was with Ayodeji when he was attacked.

“My officers are making progress as to why Ayodeji was in the area, why he came to be attacked and who was responsible for his murder, but we need information from the public to assist us in keeping the momentum of this investigation moving forward.”

Two men - aged 19 and 21 - were arrested on suspicion of murder on Sunday evening and both have been released under investigation.



TruXta said:


> But what do you think?



*I think that any witnesses or anyone with information about this killing should contact the incident room on 020 8721 4054. To remain anonymous please call Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111. You can also tweet police via @MetCC*


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2018)

Clearly anything beyond cut and paste is a bit much to ask.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 13, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> This is the late *Ayodeji Habeeb Azeez, *aged 22, from Dagenham, who  was stabbed to death in Samos Road, Anerley on Sunday 4 November 2018.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Detectives investigating the fatal stabbing of *Ayodeji Habeeb Azeez* in Anerley have charged 23-year old Chase Grey of Lancaster Road, South Norwood with his murder. He will appear in custody at Bromley Magistrates' Court today.

Three other people have been arrested on suspicion of murder as part of this investigation:

A 19-year-old man and a 21-year-old man have been released under investigation.

A 16-year-old female has been bailed pending further enquiries to a date in early December.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Detectives investigating the fatal stabbing of *Ayodeji Habeeb Azeez* in Anerley have charged 23-year old Chase Grey of Lancaster Road, South Norwood with his murder. He will appear in custody at Bromley Magistrates' Court today.
> 
> Three other people have been arrested on suspicion of murder as part of this investigation:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. But can you share your source, please?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Thanks for the update. But can you share your source, please?


Hahaha! You think this prick gives a shit?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Hahaha! You think this prick gives a shit?


Dunno, because I don’t know s/he. I’ll wait and see.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2018)

Slash donates iconic top hat to Crystal Palace dinosaur auction

Slash is donating a hat for an auction to help the Crystal Palace dinosours.



> The figures they had, though, were completely anatomically incorrect.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2018)

A little more here Crystal Palace dinosaurs supported by top hat from Guns N’ Roses Slash


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2019)

got this on teh tweeter today, may be of interest - 



Feb 19th - talk 'the engineering behind the palace' - - £ 5 a go.  eventbrite link


----------



## flypanam (Mar 13, 2019)

Is there any good carpet cleaners in the area that anyone could recommend?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Is there any good carpet cleaners in the area that anyone could recommend?


You could borrow the one from the Library of Things for £20 and do it yourself.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2019)

DIY shops havebeenknown hire carpet cleaners out.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2019)

hash tag said:


> DIY shops havebeenknown hire carpet cleaners out.


Yep. B&Q in West Norwood has one for hire.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Mar 18, 2019)

Bit of a random one, and please admin delete if not appropriate. I’ve got a friend who finds themselves, thanks to our insane benefits system, currently homeless. I’ve got no space at my flat at the moment. Anyone know of anyone looking for house sitter/ with a cheap spare room in localish area? They have stayed at mine before and looked after my dogs while I’ve been and I can totally vouch for their trustworthiness. Please PM me if you have any bright ideas/ might be able to help..


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2019)

Was up at the triangle at the weekend and discovered that Domali's has sadly closed. It was a good place to visit even if they were not sure
what they were doing; vegetarian, with fish and more lately meat I think. fwiw, they should have stuck to being pure vegetarian, that would
have worked. Vegan is raging at the moment and there are not even that many pure vegetarian places around. Certainly room for another
one or two veggie places out there? 
DOMALI’S  HAS CLOSED


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Was up at the triangle at the weekend and discovered that Domali's has sadly closed. It was a good place to visit even if they were not sure
> what they were doing; vegetarian, with fish and more lately meat I think. fwiw, they should have stuck to being pure vegetarian, that would
> have worked. Vegan is raging at the moment and there are not even that many pure vegetarian places around. Certainly room for another
> one or two veggie places out there?
> DOMALI’S  HAS CLOSED


Yes and no. The same people have opened the same place as Reunion serving much the same menu, but not open at night except as a private hire venue.

I agree though... they got out of the vegetarian game at exactly the moment vegan was taking off.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 24, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes and no. The same people have opened the same place as Reunion serving much the same menu, but not open at night except as a private hire venue.
> 
> I agree though... they got out of the vegetarian game at exactly the moment vegan was taking off.


Yeah - I think they got that whole refurbishment/relaunch wrong - they never seemed to be busy after that, although they still did vegetarian food. I used to go there quite often when it was mostly vegetarian, but was put off by the way that they not only stopped being pescatarian, but also "banned" buggies and closed the garden. 

They seemed to close quite suddenly and re-relaunch under a different name abruptly and with a slightly different package. Initially, they just did snack type stuff, so I wondered whether they had laid off their chefs. I have not eaten there since, actually, so I don't know what they are doing now, menu-wise


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2019)

We ended up in The White Hart again, with at least 3 veggie options; a without meat burger and a nut roast which were both good and halloumi. Portions too big for puds.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> We ended up in The White Hart again, with at least 3 veggie options; a without meat burger and a nut roast which were both good and halloumi. Portions too big for puds.


That place has improved in recent months


----------



## komodo (Apr 25, 2019)

The food in Reunion is fine and the garden at the back as lovely as ever.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 25, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Was up at the triangle at the weekend and discovered that Domali's has sadly closed. It was a good place to visit even if they were not sure
> what they were doing; vegetarian, with fish and more lately meat I think. fwiw, they should have stuck to being pure vegetarian, that would
> have worked. Vegan is raging at the moment and there are not even that many pure vegetarian places around. Certainly room for another
> one or two veggie places out there?
> DOMALI’S  HAS CLOSED



That is indeed a shame, more than once I went in for their BCM - beans, cheese and marmite on granary toast


----------



## oryx (Apr 25, 2019)

discobastard said:


> That is indeed a shame, more than once I went in for their BCM - beans, cheese and marmite on granary toast


Yes, I used to like that! BCM is very easy to replicate at home and became one of my favourite working-from-home lunches.

I enjoyed Domali occasionally when I worked in CP. Also liked the enormous veggie sausage and salad sarnies. That was a frighteningly long time ago though...


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> That place has improved in recent months



The food in The White Hart is really good. We go about once a month for the quiz and I've never had a duff meal there


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 25, 2019)

colacubes said:


> The food in The White Hart is really good. We go about once a month for the quiz and I've never had a duff meal there


I’ve had several duff (vegetarian) meals there over the years but, as I say, they’ve certainly improved.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah - I think they got that whole refurbishment/relaunch wrong - they never seemed to be busy after that, although they still did vegetarian food. I used to go there quite often when it was mostly vegetarian, but was put off by the way that they not only stopped being pescatarian, but also "banned" buggies and closed the garden.



I'm the same as you.  I used to go there quite a bit years ago when I was working nearby and then occasionally after and it was always busy.  I've no idea why they decided to relaunch and the whole buggy-gate thing when they seemed to be doing fine.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 25, 2019)

colacubes said:


> The food in The White Hart is really good. We go about once a month for the quiz and I've never had a duff meal there


Really? I hate it. They're a total chain (Mitchell and Butler like the Commercial in HH) and it's all out of the freezer and then microwaved etc. Treat yourselves and try the Sparrowhawk some time.

I used to like the White Hart but got fed up of the relentlessly crap veggie menu options.


----------



## Crompton33 (Jun 1, 2019)

Any long term residents of Crystal Palace able to help? 

The dinosaur area in the park used to have a mock up "lead mine" and several caves with (fake?) stalactites etc which people could go in. Best info I've got is that these closed in 1993 - presumably due to safety. 

I would be interested in hearing what they are like inside if anyone has been in them in the past. Surprisingly I can find no photos or much information online - no Urbex etc!

Here is a pic of the now gated off entrance: Stock Photo - Entrance to lead mine Crystal Palace Park Bromley South London London England Great Britain United Kingdom Europe

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2019)

The Robert Elms show (hosted by Jason Rozam today) is all about Crystal Palace on today's show.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2019)

Quicky retunes. The park is brilliant if a little neglected. The dinosaurs


----------



## Maggot (Jun 15, 2019)

Crystal Palace Festival starts today. It looks smaller than usual, but still quite a lot going on.

Home - Crystal Palace Festival


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Crystal Palace Festival starts today. It looks smaller than usual, but still quite a lot going on.
> 
> Home - Crystal Palace Festival


I think we'll pop in at some point. Out today but maybe this evening or tomorrow afternoon.

Dog show 12-3 tomorrow


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 15, 2019)

FoxyRed said:


> Anyone??????????


Whatever happened to FoxyRed?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 15, 2019)

tommers said:


> I think we'll pop in at some point. Out today but maybe this evening or tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Dog show 12-3 tomorrow


Also tomorrow, there's a market in the Crystal Palace subway. Worth going just to see the amazing subway. 

Handmade Palace Heritage Craft Market - Crystal Palace Festival


----------



## jsrymell (Jun 25, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> I aways thought Penge-sur-Mer sounded better. The lack of sea is no bar given Wigan has a pier.


Surely: ‘...given Wogan has a pier’?


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2019)

Camberwell soundtrack


----------



## brogdale (Sep 8, 2019)

Jesus; so sad.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2019)

I drove past this cordon earlier, about 4pm.  Fuck these cunts with guns.  A fucking high street in the middle of the afternoon? How dare people take their ridiculous, inflated sense of importance into a public place.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 8, 2019)

I heard on the news that he accidentally shot himself!


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 9, 2019)

According to media reports:



> One witness said the intended target stood over the man filming as he lay fatally wounded.
> 
> Two men wearing balaclavas are then said to have shouted 'He shot himself, he f****ing shot himself,' before fleeing the scene.
> 
> ...



Disturbing.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 9, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> I heard on the news that he accidentally shot himself!



I read he aimed at a car window and it bounced off the window. Bullet proof glass?
A loss of any life is sad, but, isn't it ironic!


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 24, 2019)

> _"... How dare people take their ridiculous, inflated sense of importance into a public place ..."_



Increasingly, the taking of this "ridiculous, inflated sense of importance into public spaces" is  no longer limited only to those with access with firearms.

In the latest example of bizarre police-speak, the Metropolitan Police have declared this Sunday afternoon shooting in broad daylight as "non-suspicious":

Police declare death of man 'who shot himself' in Sydenham as non-suspicious

Hopefully, when the inquest into the killing of the Late *Reece Marvin Ramsey-Johnson* is opened on 26 September 2019, we will all hear exactly how "non-suspicious" this all is:



*This is "non-suspicious"?*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 23, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> This is the late *Ayodeji Habeeb Azeez, *aged 22, from Dagenham, who  was stabbed to death in Samos Road, Anerley on Sunday 4 November 2018.
> 
> *
> 
> ...





> _"A teenage girl lured a young man to his death over Snapchat in a plot to steal his BMW, the Old Bailey heard.
> 
> The 17-year-old is accused of “tricking” 22-year-old *Ayodeji Azeez* into driving to a car park in *Anerley*, southeast London, where he was ambushed by a group of young men ..."_



*Ayodeji Azeez* murder trial: 'Teenage girl lured man to his death on Snapchat in plot to steal his BMW'


----------



## ska invita (Feb 7, 2020)

Thisll be good










						Competition: Crystal Palace Subway
					

Bromley Council is seeking a design team for a £2.5 million restoration of the Grade II*-listed Crystal Palace Subway in south London




					www.architectsjournal.co.uk
				








Bromley Council is seeking a design team for a £2.5 million restoration of the Grade II*-listed Crystal Palace Subway in south London
The multidisciplinary team selected for the estimated £275,000 contract will design and deliver a major revamp of the disused tunnel, which once connected the Joseph Paxton-designed 1851 Crystal Palace to a nearby train station.
The project, planned to complete in 2022, is the first stage of a wider plan to transform the subterranean structure, which is on the Heritage at Risk register, into a cultural venue to boost local tourism. The subway was built to link Crystal Palace (High Level) railway station with the Victorian landmark, running underneath the busy A212 road. The station closed in 1954, 18 years after the palace burned down.
In its brief, the council says it wants to appoint ‘a conservation architect-led multidisciplinary team with experience in managing the restoration of listed historic structures’. The team will ‘repair, restore and conserve’ the subway so that, in the future, it can be transformed into a commercially viable cultural events venue.
‘The overall aim of this project is limited to restoring the building, in line with recommendations made by Donald Insall in 2014, and removing the structure from the Heritage at Risk Register,’ the brief states. ‘The delivery of this project will enable the council to re-open the subway to the public. The Subway then has the potential in the future to become a new cultural destination supporting tourism in South London.’
The Crystal Palace was originally built in Hyde Park before being relocated to suburban Sydenham in 1854. It was destroyed by fire in 1936 resulting in a drastic reduction in rail traffic.
The train station was closed and later redeveloped for housing leaving the subway intact beneath the roadway. The current initiative follows a campaign for its restoration by the Friends of Crystal Palace Subway.
The winning team will deliver the project from RIBA Stage 0 through to completion. Bids will be evaluated 60 per cent on price and 40 per cent on quality.
The deadline for applications is 28 February.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 7, 2020)

The tunnels are beautiful and do open once or twice a year. When I was last down there, people were talking of opening a cafe down there.
The article above mentions £2.5 restoration and £275,000 contract?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 28, 2020)

Dinosaurs added to at risk register








						Crystal Palace's lifesize dinosaurs added to heritage at risk register
					

Historic England concerned that 166-year-old statues are cracking and losing toes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Another coronavirus casualty Crystal Palace Festival cancelled due to COVID-19 concerns – new date set for 15th-23rd Aug, 2020


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 25, 2020)

The Spoons has some pay your staff  graffiti on its windows


----------



## flypanam (Apr 5, 2020)

I think the cops closed the park today.


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2020)

flypanam said:


> I think the cops closed the park today.


Which one? Palace?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Sydenham charity looking for help 









						St Christopher’s Hospice posts urgent appeal for protective gear – can you help?
					

St Christopher’s Hospice in Sydenham have put out an urgent appeal for any protective gear that could be donated. They’re asking for surgical masks, gloves, aprons, visors or goggles (i…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 5, 2020)

flypanam said:


> I think the cops closed the park today.


It was open when I went through it at about 6... according to the local fb page the drive-in entrances were closed to cars but not pedestrians. It would be difficult to just close it as it doesn't have a secure perimeter. Fireworks night involves a lot of fencing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 7, 2020)

Friends of Gipsy Hill have created this fantastically useful map of businesses in Crystal Palace that are still trading and/or have started delivering: Friends of Gipsy Hill-Support Local Directory

Also keep an eye out on Facebook for Crystal Palace Lockdown Festival. They ran this on Saturday and it was a lot of fun, so they're doing it again this Saturday: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2839475116129656/


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 9, 2020)

My locked down, and bored dad has been going through his stuff and found this about my grandad. I think he was born on about 1901


----------



## Maggot (Apr 10, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> My locked down, and bored dad has been going through his stuff and found this about my grandad. I think he was born on about 1901
> 
> View attachment 205777



Great stuff!

I'm intrigued by your gran 'hosting' the footballers.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 10, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> I'm intrigued by your gran 'hosting' the footballers.



I'll ask my dad, but I think she used to run the social club


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2020)

Handy website









						Crystal Palace Town Team launches lockdown services directory
					

A newly-formed Crystal Palace Town Team* made up of local businesses, community organisations and residents, has launched an interactive map of the Crystal Palace Triangle and surrounding areas, al…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

Backers needed for this unusual fundraiser! Cryptic crossword king raises funds for St Christopher’s Hospice in Sydenham with 15 hour clue-solving marathon, Sun 10th May 2020


----------



## editor (May 9, 2020)

So what's happening at the Alma? It's open for serving takeaway beers in the daytimes and getting lively, so I hear.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2020)

William Morris speaking at the Crooked Billet, Penge.
WM is the seated figure with beard, supposedly.

Im loving the carriage. Seems to be a Clarion Van it is suggested
The Clarion Movement


			The Clarion Van – Margaret Powell remembers her grandfather | Trades Union Congress Library Collections Blog


----------



## Maggot (May 27, 2020)

Sad news about the dinosaurs.









						Historic life-size Crystal Palace dinosaur damaged after 150 years in park
					

‘The magnitude of the damage shocked me.'




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm hearing that the road closures around CP are unpopular and controversial. Be interested to hear what Urbanites in the area think.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2020)

What closures. Links please.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> What closures. Links please.











						Bromley in legal moves against Croydon over road closures
					

Croydon could be heading for a bitter, cross-boundary dispute with one of its neighbouring boroughs after the leader of Bromley’s Conservative-controlled council told residents that they have…




					insidecroydon.com


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2020)

Ive found reports about this and see people are worried about a knock on effect to Triangle. My first thought was it was the triangle being closed.
The hills run from Queens Hotel to Auckland Road? I cant see it affecting the triangle that much. Also some of the roads down there already have speed humps and width restrictors. As the last time I was down there I Walked it so dont remember about speed limits, could be 20 by now. If i lived on one of the hills I would hope this made things better...it was ever a rat run down there.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 19, 2020)

Doesn't really affect me.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Ive found reports about this and see people are worried about a knock on effect to Triangle. My first thought was it was the triangle being closed.
> The hills run from Queens Hotel to Auckland Road? I cant see it affecting the triangle that much. Also some of the roads down there already have speed humps and width restrictors. As the last time I was down there I Walked it so dont remember about speed limits, could be 20 by now. If i lived on one of the hills I would hope this made things better...it was ever a rat run down there.


It affects the triangle massively. As no one can cut through Auckland Rd or the side roads, they all have to go along the Triangle bit of Church Road. Speed humps and width restricters are irrelevant when a road is blocked off.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2020)

I threw in the speed bumps bit as i would have thought they would be a deterrant to many drivers.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2020)

Maggot said:


> I'm hearing that the road closures around CP are unpopular and controversial. Be interested to hear what Urbanites in the area think.


my mate lives right in the middle of those three road closures - he's really annoyed with it - no matter what direction he wants to go he ends up in a traffic jam in crystal palace as thats the only way out. those road blocks seem completely arbitrary and covid unjustified.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah, people are very pissed off. Traffic has been really bad around the triangle last few days. Which I guess is the aim.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2020)

Puts half an hour onto my journey to and from work each way. I think the residents of fox hill are quite happy with it. The people I really feel for are the bus users, the journey times must be crazy.

Plus on church road the air quality has been shiiter than usual due to the increased traffic.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 28, 2020)

flypanam said:


> Puts half an hour onto my journey to and from work each way. I think the residents of fox hill are quite happy with it. The people I really feel for are the bus users, the journey times must be crazy.
> 
> Plus on church road the air quality has been shiiter than usual due to the increased traffic.


Is it not partly the fact that there's still temp lights by the Alma though, because of the bashed up shop, plus a single lane on Church Rd because of temporary road narrowing?


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Is it not partly the fact that there's still temp lights by the Alma though, because of the bashed up shop, plus a single lane on Church Rd because of temporary road narrowing?


Yeah I guess, and other road works also hamper my journey.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2020)

The garden fountains of Crystal Palace (1865)


----------



## ska invita (Sep 10, 2020)

.


----------



## crocustim (Sep 28, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 229757
> 
> The garden fountains of Crystal Palace (1865)



Great water pressure there!


----------



## flypanam (Nov 2, 2020)

Maggot said:


> I'm hearing that the road closures around CP are unpopular and controversial. Be interested to hear what Urbanites in the area think.


There was a protest on Church road yesterday lunchtime about the road closures. The protest group trumpets itself as non partisan but I can't help noticing that the local tory party has thrown themselves into the campaign with gusto. The group do have a point that there does seem to have been some corruption on the part of the labour in that the road closures seem to be in areas where labour councilors reside. 

To be honest initially the closures annoyed me but I see their working on old candle shop so there is hope that the scaffolding will come down sooner rather than later which will ease the congestion on the triangle.


----------



## oryx (Nov 2, 2020)

flypanam said:


> There was a protest on Church road yesterday lunchtime about the road closures. The protest group trumpets itself as non partisan but I can't help noticing that the local tory party has thrown themselves into the campaign with gusto. The group do have a point that there does seem to have been some corruption on the part of the labour in that the road closures seem to be in areas where labour councilors reside.



Interesting, same allegations being thrown around in Lewisham. Quite possibly the same all over!

The Triangle has always been a bit of a nightmare, and I can imagine it being doubly so ATM.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2020)

flypanam said:


> There was a protest on Church road yesterday lunchtime about the road closures. The protest group trumpets itself as non partisan but I can't help noticing that the local tory party has thrown themselves into the campaign with gusto. The group do have a point that there does seem to have been some corruption on the part of the labour in that the road closures seem to be in areas where labour councilors reside.
> 
> To be honest initially the closures annoyed me but I see their working on old candle shop so there is hope that the scaffolding will come down sooner rather than later which will ease the congestion on the triangle.


Apparently the scaffolding on Church Rd has come down. 

I don't know the details, but I heard it was closures in Croydon Borough affecting streets in Bromley.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 2, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Apparently the scaffolding on Church Rd has come down.
> 
> I don't know the details, but I heard it was closures in Croydon Borough affecting streets in Bromley.


Oh yeah they are, more so than Croydon but it's created havoc in and around church road especially if you live in Auckland Road and you need a car to get to Sainsbury's as you have to go up Anerley Hill round the triangle instead of just Stambourne Way or Fox Hill. As for Buses the 432 or 249 for instance don't always make it to Anerley station.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 14, 2020)

Crystal Palace garden party 1975 with Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel and Steeleye Span.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 12, 2021)

I see boards have gone up by the green space by fox hill on church road. I wonder if the council sold it off for development?


----------



## haushoch (Jan 23, 2021)

flypanam said:


> I see boards have gone up by the green space by fox hill on church road. I wonder if the council sold it off for development?



That’s a private piece of land, it’s got planning permission for a dwelling (two flats) some years ago. I guess they’re finally building it.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2021)

I see the dinosaurs are getting a bridge  
Crystal Palace gets a Dinosaur bridge


----------



## Maggot (Feb 17, 2021)

Brilliant film of Penge in 1964.









						Watch Portrait of Penge - BFI Player
					

This colour film about the town of Penge is a visual treat for fans of the 1960s - featuring local personalities, housing, shopping, traffic and the Penge formation dancers.




					player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## Maggot (Feb 18, 2021)

There's a fundraiser to get the stage in Crystal Palace Park (the rusty laptop) up and running again.









						A new stage for Crystal Palace Bowl
					

#BackTheBowl and help renew the iconic stage at the Crystal Palace Bowl, to create a new community focussed space in the park and enable live music and performance to return.




					www.spacehive.com


----------



## hash tag (Mar 21, 2021)

The dinosaurs are also desperately in need of cash.
Today's market, and cafe were packed, we stayed away. There are some magnificent bits of the old palace, lying around, rotting.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 22, 2021)

Maggot said:


> There's a fundraiser to get the stage in Crystal Palace Park (the rusty laptop) up and running again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although the stage won't be ready in time, there's some concerts at the Bowl in August on a temporary stage. Acts include Dizzee Rascal, The Streets and Supergrass (got tickets for that one). Plus some free stuff during the week. 






						South Facing Festival 2023
					

South Facing Festival 2023.  A series of open-air concerts taking place this summer at Crystal Palace Park, in London.




					southfacingfestival.com


----------



## hash tag (Mar 22, 2021)

My boys got tickets for one of those, not sure which though.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 6, 2021)

Crystopolis you should be proud.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2021)

There is a little work being done in the park but it is desperate for much much more, especially the sports centre and its facilities.


----------



## oryx (Apr 7, 2021)

Went there the other day for my state-sanctioned exercise a walk with a friend. It's definitely one of my favourite parks in London and I've been grateful to have it fairly nearby during lockdown. The cafe is ridiculously expensive, though.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2021)

We got to the park for about 10.15, we queued for the caff (Mrs Tags birthday treat). The queue was massive when we left about 12.30. it's a great park but needs 10 of millions spending on it. The model car track looked good but the rest, not good. The dinosaurs are being done because they are grade 1 listed and have to be done. Conservation work and latest improvements to the Crystal Palace Dinosaurs
Hopefully, something will be done to the tunnels under the parade to the station which are magnificent. It's a shame as it's all so well used.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2021)

Today! This weekend – vinyl record fair in Haynes Lane, Crystal Palace, 8th/9th May 2021


----------



## editor (May 8, 2021)

It was splendid too


----------



## editor (May 9, 2021)

This such a great space


















Photo feature: Vinyl Record Fair at Free The Gallery, Crystal Palace


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2021)




----------



## spanglechick (May 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


>



Heh.  A bit of that was opposite my house.  Also, about eighteen months ago someone broke open one of the tunnel gates.  I walked about halfway down to the Sydenham woods end, but it was mostly just dark and full of bird poo.  The holes at the top of the tunnels though - I think they are for bats. We definitely have bats in the woods.


----------



## oryx (May 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


>



Thanks for that. My OH used to live on the estate which was built on the site of Honor Oak station and always wondered if it went over the main road via a bridge or tunnel - that video provides the answer (a bridge).


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2021)

oryx said:


> Thanks for that. My OH used to live on the estate which was built on the site of Honor Oak station and always wondered if it went over the main road via a bridge or tunnel - that video provides the answer (a bridge).


Yeah that end was the bit I found particularly interesting... Brenchley Gardens! Who knew... Makes sense now, unusual place for a park I think


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2021)

This weekend 








						Vintage clothes, DJs and cocktails at Free The Gallery, SE19, this weekend, 5th-6th June 2021
					

There’s DJs, an outside cocktail bar and vintage clothes on offer at Free The Gallery in Crystal Palace this weekend.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2021)

no motorsport at the palace park this year


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 28, 2021)

Saturday July 10 - Open City walking tour (socially distanced - requires smart phone and zoom rather than being in a huddle to hear what someone is saying) - Forest Hill and Sydenham architecture.   (paid for event)









						Forest Hill and Sydenham Architecture Walking Tour  — Open City
					

Join Open City for a socially distanced walking tour discovering the extraordinary public architecture of Sydenham




					open-city.org.uk


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2021)

The free concerts at the Bowl are on Thursdays. 

Next Thursday the Soothsayers are playing. 









						Crystal Palace Festival – Music Sessions | South Facing – South Facing
					

South Facing Festival is a month-long series of open-air concerts taking place at Crystal Palace Bowl in South London




					southfacingfestival.com


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok. So. Wireless.  

I live a couple of hundred metres from the park, and although there’s noise from gigs and festivals, what there isn’t usually is someone burbling over the PA/soundchecking the mics for 90 minutes and counting, starting at 10am on a Saturday (the first night was last night.  Is there much still to check?) 
Also there was gridlock from yesterday afternoon until who knows when (I came home around 6pm) and huge red signs on every side road saying “no event parking”. Is Wireless a much bigger deal than the other festivals a we had this summer?

I mean, I don’t particularly mind. I didn’t like the music last night but I could still hear the telly and it finished at a reasonable hour. There have been a couple of parties on my estate that have been louder, went on much longer and had guests shouting and shrieking drunkenly outside my window all night. By comparison this is no inconvenience at all.   But it does seem bigger than other festivals and gigs.

Also - where in the park is it? Last time I went to a gig in CPP it was on the stage behind the lake.  But I gather this is a scaffold-built thing these days.
Also occurs to me that the athletics arena would make a good outdoor concert venue.  Amazed they don’t use it.  

The noisy burbling has finished now, btw.  If they do it again tomorrow morning I shall be a bit peeved.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 11, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Ok. So. Wireless.
> 
> I live a couple of hundred metres from the park, and although there’s noise from gigs and festivals, what there isn’t usually is someone burbling over the PA/soundchecking the mics for 90 minutes and counting, starting at 10am on a Saturday (the first night was last night.  Is there much still to check?)
> Also there was gridlock from yesterday afternoon until who knows when (I came home around 6pm) and huge red signs on every side road saying “no event parking”. Is Wireless a much bigger deal than the other festivals a we had this summer?
> ...


The South Facing Festival was on a stage built in front of the "rusty laptop" (which is the stage next to that little lake) and made use of the natural auditorium of the "bowl".

This festival, though, is using a LOT more of the park, and the stage itself is on the terrace up by the Parade. 

And, apparently, it is on during the day as well as the evenings.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> The South Facing Festival was on a stage built in front of the "rusty laptop" (which is the stage next to that little lake) and made use of the natural auditorium of the "bowl".
> 
> This festival, though, is using a LOT more of the park, and the stage itself is on the terrace up by the Parade.
> 
> And, apparently, it is on during the day as well as the evenings.


Oh right.  Yes, I suppose the bowl is quite small.  So the stage is on the site of the palace? Or just in front? I guess the park slopes away down to the car park from there, but that must make it acoustically challenging.  Kind of a reverse bowl effect.

I might have to look for some pictures to visualise it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 11, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Oh right.  Yes, I suppose the bowl is quite small.  So the stage is on the site of the palace? Or just in front? I guess the park slopes away down to the car park from there, but that must make it acoustically challenging.  Kind of a reverse bowl effect.
> 
> I might have to look for some pictures to visualise it.


I can’t really visualise it myself. My daughter went to the royal philharmonic concert that was on that stage on Thursday and tried to describe it to me, but I don’t really get it.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok.  So this annoyingly low-res map shows positioning, but the dotted perimeter seems to include places beyond the roadway.  Or does it? I can’t work out where the sports arena is on this map.


----------



## Skim (Sep 11, 2021)

The bass is so loud it’s shaking my windows and desk. And I’m in Forest Hill 🤣


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2021)

Take a little heart in the knowledge that it is an organised and controlled event, which will have limits on volume and times, probably needs planning permission ( which you could object to next time ) and doesnt happen very often. 
Last week, as can often happen, was an unorganised event, going on into the small hours which made our windows rattle. 
The council won't go near as it's unsafe and the police are reluctant to get involved.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Take a little heart in the knowledge that it is an organised and controlled event, which will have limits on volume and times, probably needs planning permission ( which you could object to next time ) and doesnt happen very often.
> Last week, as can often happen, was an unorganised event, going on into the small hours which made our windows rattle.
> The council won't go near as it's unsafe and the police are reluctant to get involved.


This is all true, but there are a LOT of pissed off locals, because there has been very little communication about road closures and so on, and because the queues in particular are dumping litter and human waste all over the place, apparently.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 11, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Ok.  So this annoyingly low-res map shows positioning, but the dotted perimeter seems to include places beyond the roadway.  Or does it? I can’t work out where the sports arena is on this map.
> 
> View attachment 287818


That's interesting although, as you say, very low-res. It looks like the stage is on one of the lower terraces, but surely people will still be watching from below it? I still can't quite work it out. On Thursday, when I was trying to pick up my granddaughter from the concert that was on that site, I was able to drive to the sports centre car park, which I think is that bit right in the middle. I didn't stay there simply because I found out the stage and the entrance gate were up on the Parade, but I wonder whether that is now part of the zone.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2021)

on flickr today -


----------



## Skim (Oct 26, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That really is an impressive set of images boohoo
> I've bumped your post because reading this useful post (with good links) I found this really good map of the canal applied to Google Maps, which has some of those images located accurately. I'd imagine there's a fair few Urbanites who live closer to the old course of the canal than they realise! Calling Bermondsey, New Cross, Brockley, Honour Oak, Forest Hill, Sydenham, Penge, Anerley, South Norwood & Croydon Urbz!
> 
> croydon canal c.1816
> ...


Thank you for these fantastic links… I live _very_ close to the former canal and love imagining what it looked like all those years ago 😎


----------



## Maggot (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone going to the Lightopia Festival of lights in Crystal Palace Park? We've got tickets for next weekend. 









						Homepage | Lightopia Festival | Lanterns, Lights & Christmas Experience
					






					london.lightopiafestival.com


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Anyone going to the Lightopia Festival of lights in Crystal Palace Park? We've got tickets for next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've blagged some press freebies so hope to go next week. It looks fun!


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Anyone going to the Lightopia Festival of lights in Crystal Palace Park? We've got tickets for next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£19.50. per head 😮


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> £19.50. per head 😮


i just got £23!!

i look forward to seeing some pics first to see if its worth it
it needs to be fucking amazing for that price


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

+ booking fee 😮 that much, to traipse around a cold park to stare at a few lights


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> + booking fee 😮 that much, to traipse around a cold park to stare at a few lights


family tax innit - want to entertain your kids? over a barrel


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

ska invita said:


> family tax innit - want to entertain your kids? over a barrel


Fortunately my children are beyond that, but, I'm coughing up a king's ransom to stay in Ipswich next weekend to see them.


----------



## haushoch (Nov 22, 2021)

Mr Haushoch, his mum and I went to Lightopia on Saturday. I found it quite kitsch, the light sculptures were well done, but not my cup of tea, I also found the twinkly music cheesy. For me the best thing was actually some of the trees and the dinosaurs lit up. It was really busy and took us a good while to get round. Our joint verdict was, nice to have been, but wouldn’t bother again. However we could see that the smaller kids loved it and were really enchanted. So definitely much more one for families with smaller children.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2021)

haushoch said:


> twinkly music cheesy


im out


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m going next weekend. I’ve seen lots of photos on Facebook, and people seem to think it’s great. I’ll be going with two small children, so I hope they enjoy it. 

My daughter has paid. 🤣


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 22, 2021)

I got cheap residents' tickets for Thursday and enjoyed it. I can see why haushoch found it a bit childish but I liked it. I did have a borrowed child as cover though.

I think I thought they'd have just brought their Lightopia stuff in a van and plonked it down, and actually they'd made an impressive amount of effort to do something location appropriate. It was very inventive and I quite liked the twinkly music.

Also, when I think of the utter horror of the one time I went to Winter "Wonder"land - this had a bit of genuine wonder to it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 22, 2021)

editor said:


> I've blagged some press freebies so hope to go next week. It looks fun!


Ping me when you're coming and meet me for a drink!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 13, 2021)

They had vintage buses out on the 227 route yesterday. 




We were lucky enough to catch one. They were free too, what a treat! 

Just realised the blokes in the 2nd photo look identical.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2021)

Maggot said:


> They had vintage buses out on the 227 route yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 300652View attachment 300653
> 
> ...



I was chatting to my young hairdresser and the conversation got around to seeing Santa, particularly by steam train.
She said she would love to do it, except that she has an image of it being something elderly chaps do


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2022)

Anyone had their energy rebate yet? Still waiting


----------



## hash tag (Apr 11, 2022)

A good place to live What it’s really like to live in ‘the best place to live in London’


----------



## Maggot (Jun 20, 2022)

My friend, the talented musician Matt Donovan will be playing at Free the Gallery in Haynes Lane. This saturday, 25 June. Free admission.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2022)

Maggot said:


> My friend, the talented musician Matt Donovan will be playing at Free the Gallery in Haynes Lane. This saturday, 25 June. Free admission.
> 
> View attachment 328160


What kind of music is that?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 20, 2022)

ska invita said:


> What kind of music is that?


I don't know how to describe it. Here's his Bandcamp 



.

It would be great to see you.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 21, 2022)

Maggot said:


> I don't know how to describe it. Here's his Bandcamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly am working Saturday Sunday plus train strike so massively unlikely on this occasion


----------



## flypanam (Jun 24, 2022)

Anyone know of a good and reasonable window cleaner?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 2, 2022)

Free concerts in Crystal Palace Bowl this week. 






						The Sundown Sessions 2023 – South Facing Festival
					

Free mid-week Sundown Session series for 2022 in partnership with South Facing Festival.




					southfacingfestival.com


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2022)

The poor dinosaurs


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2022)

Planning a visit to Saarf Landhan in an old camper 
Does Palace/South Circ come under the ULEZ/LEZ/Congestion Charge please?
I think yes to LEZ but not sure about the rest
thanks!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2022)

Congestion charge is a no, that's central London. Ulez probably not.
A quick check...crystal palace park is just outside the ulez zone ULEZ: Where and when


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2022)

Ulez border is inside south circ so should be well clear of crystal palace i think


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 27, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Planning a visit to Saarf Landhan in an old camper
> Does Palace/South Circ come under the ULEZ/LEZ/Congestion Charge please?
> I think yes to LEZ but not sure about the rest
> thanks!


Its on the border, so as long as you don't deviate immediately north off the south circular you should be fine


----------



## flypanam (Sep 27, 2022)

Not ULEZ as that is with the the South Circular road, congestion charge is much more central.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 18, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> ...  one year later ...
> 
> Michael Jonas murder: Appeal on anniversary of Betts Park stabbing (click for more)
> 
> ​






TruXta said:


> But what do you think?



Hopefully, this is a step forward for the family of the Late Michael Jonas and anyone else that was impacted by his murder: 

Six charged with *Michael Jonas* murder in Penge _five years on_


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 19, 2022)

Can anyone let me know please if there are any reasonably priced pubs in central Crystal Palace? I notice that Antic and Spoons have been ousted from the area. Portobello are not exactly prohibitive (for pints of their own beer anyway) but most of the others appear to be food led, gastro nonsense.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 19, 2022)

The Albert?









						Royal Albert, Upper Norwood
					

Sitting within the Crystal Palace triangle, this is an unchanging, locals' pub. Ex-Bass Charrington, now Enterprise Inns. It has a single-room bar, which is more spacious than it looks thanks to a rear extension and windows along one side....




					whatpub.com


----------



## Maggot (Oct 19, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Can anyone let me know please if there are any reasonably priced pubs in central Crystal Palace? I notice that Antic and Spoons have been ousted from the area. Portobello are not exactly prohibitive (for pints of their own beer anyway) but most of the others appear to be food led, gastro nonsense.


Which was the Antic pub?


----------



## liquidindian (Oct 19, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Which was the Antic pub?


Westow House and Walker Briggs.

The Sparrowhawk has reopened and looks like it might be a little less wanky (but still a bit wanky).


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2022)

a long time since ive been there but id expect








						Railway Bell, Gipsy Hill
					

A small and traditional Young's pub near to Crystal Palace Park and noted for its wall displays of railway memorabilia. There is satellite TV and a dartboard. To the rear of the pub is a function room and a large garden area which is covere...




					whatpub.com
				



is a bit cheaper than the average on the traingle


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 22, 2022)

liquidindian said:


> Westow House and Walker Briggs.
> 
> The Sparrowhawk has reopened and looks like it might be a little less wanky (but still a bit wanky).



They're moaning about it on Facebook - TV screens showing sports that aren't rugby or cricket. How common.


----------



## liquidindian (Nov 22, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> They're moaning about it on Facebook - TV screens showing sports that aren't rugby or cricket. How common.


Last week they were moaning about the fact that asylum seekers get to live it up in the Queens Hotel so I guess it's an improvement.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 22, 2022)

liquidindian said:


> Last week they were moaning about the fact that asylum seekers get to live it up in the Queens Hotel so I guess it's an improvement.


Brown-skinned or working class people should not be seen in villages. I'm getting out of there before the end of the year and moving back to London.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 23, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> They're moaning about it on Facebook - TV screens showing sports that aren't rugby or cricket. How common.


That Facebook group is a den of aggressively boring people, that ‘Hello Palacians’ opening makes me wish for a nuclear winter.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2022)

flypanam said:


> That Facebook group is a den of aggressively boring people, that ‘Hello Palacians’ opening makes me wish for a nuclear winter.



Doesn't it just though it is usually phrased as "Hello Lovely Palacians". I think it was Raver Drew RIP who coined the phrase Palacetinians and I've used that on the FB page to wind them up.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2022)

Those who refer to themselves as Palacians can rest easy as while the Sparrowhawk has started catering for the oiks, there is a new cheese and wine place - £15 for some cheese and £7.50 for a 125ml glass of wine.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 25, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Those who refer to themselves as Palacians can rest easy as while the Sparrowhawk has started catering for the oiks, there is a new cheese and wine place - £15 for some cheese and £7.50 for a 125ml glass of wine.


Can someone please think of this poor business's energy bills? 

(thats often the response if you challenge rip off prices, these days)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Yesterday at 7:56 PM)

Does anyone know any decent men with ven that can do a 2 bed flat removal from Forest Hill to Sydenham? Full blown removal companies seem to think its ok to charge £800 for a few hours work


----------

